# Faultline 2013, the journey continues....



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

New journal, new start.

Bulked to just under 14 stone and now realise chasing scale weight isn't the way to go.

Gonna slowly drop the lbs and hopefully keep/build muscle

End goal is lean muscle with visible abs for summer hols 2013


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

How tall are you and what age ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm 6'2 and 29


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

This is the routine I'm thinking about, all slow negatives, weight which I can preform perfect form

Mon: chest, tris

Dips 25 reps

Flat bench 4x8-12

Flyes 3 x 8-12

Skulls 4x8-12

Cgbp 3 x 8-12

Wed: back, shoulders, bis

Deadlift 4x6-12

BB row 3x8-12

OH press 4x8-12

Shrugs 3x8-12

Ez curls 3x8-12

Fri: legs

Squats 4x6-12

Calf raise3x8-12


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

faultline said:


> This is the routine I'm thinking about, all slow negatives, weight which I can preform perfect form
> 
> Mon: chest, tris
> 
> ...


I'd probably change this around a bit. IMO, I would change to a 4 day split, so you can dedicate a day to back and another to shoulders. I know I couldn't hit them in the same workout with good intensity.

I would probably change the chest workout so that dips come after bench, and I would change the flat bench to incline as I find it hits my chest better, while putting less stress on rotator cuffs.

In terms of weight, since you are wanting to re-comp, I would be going as heavy as possible to hold onto as much muscle as possible while cutting the fat.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Good luck!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good luck mate


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Ser said:


> Good luck!!


Dam. OP, if you ever need a bit of inspiration, just check out Ser's avi :wub:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

squatthis said:


> Dam. OP, if you ever need a bit of inspiration, just check out Ser's avi :wub:


Amazing!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

squatthis said:


> I'd probably change this around a bit. IMO, I would change to a 4 day split, so you can dedicate a day to back and another to shoulders. I know I couldn't hit them in the same workout with good intensity.
> 
> I would probably change the chest workout so that dips come after bench, and I would change the flat bench to incline as I find it hits my chest better, while putting less stress on rotator cuffs.
> 
> In terms of weight, since you are wanting to re-comp, I would be going as heavy as possible to hold onto as much muscle as possible while cutting the fat.


I'd love to do 4 days but don't really get the time with kids, work etc

I'll prob go with the incline as I have some rc problems.

As for going heavy, it will be as heavy as the reps allow with good form, be pushing up weight or reps every week


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

^^^i don't know whether to laugh or blush!!

Thanks


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ser said:


> ^^^i don't know whether to laugh or blush!!
> 
> Thanks


Blush. (And post more pics )


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

robc1985 said:


> Blush. (And post more pics )


Will work on it :tongue:


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Ser said:


> ^^^i don't know whether to laugh or blush!!
> 
> Thanks


Haha I'm sorry.

It is a nice addition to any thread though


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

i will accept your apology if you post an avi like mines :tongue: :lol:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

First day back on it, the week off and lack of food (1500cals at time of lifting) made this hard as fcuk!

Mon: chest, tris

Dips 25 reps 10 8 4 3

Flat bench 4x8-12 30kg-12 40kg-10 50kg-4 40kg-5

Flyes 3 x 8-12 9kg 10 10 8

Skulls 4x8-12 20kg 10 10 6 6

Cgbp 3 x 8-12 20kg 10 10 10

Strength down on what it usually is, normally when I train I've eaten at least 2500 cals, this is the first cut EVER so prob take a bit of time to get used to it, maybe a pre wo stim?

Anyway glad to get back lifting but feel like I've taken 2 steps backwards!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

First day macros will be 2580cals 123fat 193carbs 205 pro, this sound right for a recomp?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

faultline said:


> First day macros will be 2580cals 123fat 193carbs 205 pro, this sound right for a recomp?


Total calories are 2699 there. Cals are good if that's just under or around maintenance.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Myfitnesspal said 2580??

2500 is about maintance, but I've trained for 45 mins and cardio, fast walking, for 30 mins

The breakdown of macros look right?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

faultline said:


> Myfitnesspal said 2580??
> 
> 2500 is about maintance, but I've trained for 45 mins and cardio, fast walking, for 30 mins
> 
> The breakdown of macros look right?


That wouldn't work for me but it might work for you. I have to either be pro / carb or pro / fat. When I have both high i just spin my wheels.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll give it a go for a while n see how I get on, I'll try to get fat down to 100g and push protein up a bit


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

DOMS today!!

Feeling that workout, anyway today's food is a bit up the wall as had a big shepards pie round sister in laws so I'll put that down as 1000 cals n get another 1500 elsewhere.

30 mins cardio to go and do now :/


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Fast street walking with the mutt done, start adding in some sprints next week, need to find the best balance for fat loss, never done any kind of weight loss in my life before this, new territory for me!!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Weigh in tonight, 13 stone 10 :/ which means even though I'm only on 2500 cals a day and doing 30 mins cardio every day I've put on 1lb since Sunday, strange one, but I'll keep to it and check next weds.

Wed: back, shoulders

Deadlift 50kg-12 70kg-10 90kg-8 110kg-6 pb

BB row 40kg-12 8 30kg-10

OH press 30kg-12 10 8 6

Shrugs 40kg-12 12 10

Lat raise 5kg-10 10 7

Good hard workout, cardio was walking the kids around the streets trick or treating


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Workout done, only had 1000 cals at time of training, it showed, squats kicked my ****, shaking at the end!

Fri: legs, bis, abs

Squats 50kg-12 60kg-10 70kg-6 50kg-10

Calf raise 70kg-12 12 20fail

Ez curl 19kg-12 10 8

DB curl 7.5kg-8 8

Ab crunch 10 10 10

First time training abs, I can feel the DOMS already! Thought I should start training them as I'm going for the abs out look 

Cardio was 30 mins fast walking

Currently out of protein powder! Waiting for delivery Monday, so gonna have a pack of brazil nuts then gonna make 2 chix breast n rice into a curry in half hour


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Woke up this morning with the onset of man flu!

Sore throat, chesty cough, the works.

Lemsip time I think....


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Feeling better today and actually sitting here wishing I could of worked out today, oh well just have to wait for tomorrow, but probably be fcuked after 1st night shift of the week :/

Bring it the fcuk on...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Workout done, still feeling the effects of manflu and it's gone to my chest so a nice ratterly cough :-/

Mon: chest, tris

Dips 10 7 6 4

Flat bench 60kg-5 50kg-7 50kg-5 40kg-7

Incline DB 12.5kg 8 6 6 6

Flyes 10kg 10 8 8

Skulls 20kg 10 8 5 4

Cgbp 20kg 10 10 10

Couple of progress pics in next post


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

About 6 weeks ago when I hit 14 stone dead





Today, been recomping for 2 weeks, was 13 stone 9 yesterday





Hoping to have abs by next spring, don't really wanna go below 13 stone


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Cardio today was 40 mins fast walking with a few sprints thrown in


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Been and done 30 mins fasted cardio, fast street walking with the mutt, home for a shake and in a little while stuffed turkey breast with sweet tatty mash n broc yum!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ready for bed, days macros

2420 cals

90 fat

190 carbs

205 pro


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Workout done, pulled a muscle in my neck on last set of bb rows, kind of fcuked the rest of the workout but battled through!

Wed: back, shoulders

Deadlift 60kg-10 85kg-8 115kg-6PB 115kg-4

BB row 40kg-12 8 32kg-10 10

OH press 32kg-12 8 8

Shrugs 40kg-12 12 10

Lat raise 7.5kg- 8 8 8

On deads, 1st set was prone from the floor, all other sets were down to just below knees then up again to keep tension on back.

Struggling doing shoulders after back and really wanna put another back exercise in after rows which will make it worse!

Weekly weigh in: 13 stone 8lbs -2lb loss


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Workout done, pulled a muscle in my neck on last set of bb rows, kind of fcuked the rest of the workout but battled through!
> 
> Wed: back, shoulders
> 
> ...


Well-done on pb mate!

as for another lift, I'd say chins. They are the king! do three sets to failure and try improve each week. They kicked my ass today after 110 deads for 5x5.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah I need to get a chin up bar that bolts on the wall, I was using the barbell on the stands before but it's a bit low tbh


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Last nightshift of the week done, off till Monday 

Macros from the night

2503 cals

95 fat

200 carbs

195 pro


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Cardio done, still got DOMS from Monday's chest session :/

Legs tomoz, gonna try to give shoulders there own day as I don't feel I get enough out of back n shoulders together, need more intensity!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

So I'm thinking I'll do chest/tris, back/traps, legs/bis/abs mon,weds,fri and then whenever I get a free halfhour on one of my rest days I'll smash out shoulders then, see how I get on with that


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

So didn't get a minute to workout today so tonight dragged some weights in from the shed and done bis n abs, legs will be tomorrow

Fri: bis, abs

Hammer curl 5kg 12 12 7.5kg 10 10 8

Ez curl 20kg 10 10 8 13.5kg 12 12 12 12

DB curl 7.5kg 8 5 5

Ab crunch 20 20

Some forearm work too

Spent a bit of time watching "train with Kai" on utube today, what a beast!

He speaks alot of sense concerning how much weight your using and the actual contraction of the muscle, it's worth a watch.

Protein and bed


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Proper fat pr!ck today  started off so well and then all downhill finished off with a massive serving of steak,ale and cheese pie with cheesecake after.

Still didn't get to train legs, I WILL do them tomorrow!!

Get them done in the am then off to see skyfall with the missus


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Proper fat pr!ck today  started off so well and then all downhill finished off with a massive serving of steak,ale and cheese pie with cheesecake after.
> 
> Still didn't get to train legs, I WILL do them tomorrow!!
> 
> Get them done in the am then off to see skyfall with the missus


Feck it. I just smashed a bag of haribo and half a bar of dairy milk. Fcuk it


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Hope you enjoyed the food, it sounds lovely!! don't beat yourself up over it sweetie

Skyfall was great, we enjoyed it alot! Hope you and Mrs Faultline have fun tomorrow


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Cheers guys, the one good thing about being an ecto is this morning feeling leanish again and the bloat is all gone, gonna smash legs to bits in a couple hours and get the mutt out for an hour later, see who can get to the top of the hill first, faultline vs husky!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Been out and done legs  it's cold in that shed brrr

Sun: legs

Squats: 40kg-15 50kg-12 60kg-8 70kg-8 50kg-10

Calf raises: 70kg-20 18 18

Sldl: 50kg- 10 10 10

Used lighter weights as I'm going for volume these days, but even at that weight, after those squats felt sick!

Tryed some stiff legs but my form was poor, hardly felt my hammys but felt a twinge in my lower back :s not too bad, just a twinge so stopped

Skyfall at 13:30


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just thought I'd pop in and have a look at your journal as your kind enough to post on mine.

With your training have you ever thought about a Push - Pull - Leg split. It will allow you to hit shoulders and chest in the same workout and also devote an entire workout to back.

Also has your neck problem sorted itself out yet ?

I did the same a while back on bent rows and it was fine for a while but its flaired up again, total pain.

Any way I will sub to see how you get on, hope your recomp goes better than my bulk.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Just thought I'd pop in and have a look at your journal as your kind enough to post on mine.
> 
> With your training have you ever thought about a Push - Pull - Leg split. It will allow you to hit shoulders and chest in the same workout and also devote an entire workout to back.
> 
> ...


Thanks for stopping by, neck has healed nicely and yesterday's back twinge has gone.

I'm gonna do a kind of ppl but my workout times can be a bit erratic so may just do shoulders on there own day when I get the chance.

Gonna do chest later, will update


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Mon: chest, tris

chest pullovers 7kg 10 10 10 (didn't feel much with these, gonna bin em)

Flat bench 40kg 15 10 8

Incline DB 12.5kg 10 8 8

Flyes 10kg 10 10 8

Dips 5 4 4 4

Skulls 16kg 10 10 10

Cgbp 20kg 10 10 10

Dropped weight down to try to get perfect form and perfect muscle contraction from every set, it worked well except my triceps are absolutely trashed and my chest could do more.

So I think I'm gonna change the order of the exercises to isolate chest as much as poss to start then work into tris, so something like:

Dips

flyes

Incline

Flat

Cgbp

Skulls


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

30 mins cardio done, I thought the sldl I did yesterday didn't do anything due to bad form but felt some nice DOMS in my hammys while doing the cardio, so gonna nail the form on them and keep doing them as there working!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Iv tried pull overs on the past but all they do fore is irritate my shoulder. Not an exercise I ever enjoyed.

I used to use pre-exhaustion and it does work nicely for a change every so often but I wouldn't do it every session or it looses it's impact. I like your point on lowering weight and focusing on form and contraction, this is something I am currently doing myself to try and spark some new groth.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just finishing up another nightshift, I've pushed cals upto around 2700 last few days so gonna see the weight tonight and hopefully no 2lb loss this week, and the little matter of a nice back session today


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I did back last night and had a good session. If presses I would say I enjoy training bach the most, I dont get the pump of chest and shoulders but I just enjoy the movements. Nothing beats a good back workout.

Just read your chest tricep workout plan and you say that your triceps gave out last time so I would advice that you dont do dips untill after flat bench as dips will hit your triceps fairly hard. I would start with the flys as there will be no tricep involvment at all it those and they will get your chest ready for the heavy work.

A whild back I used to superset flys with press and it was a great shock workout. I would do inc flys to fail then go straight into inc press to fail. 3 sets of this followed by the same on flat then decline and I was done. Not a thing I would advise doing every session but good for a shock once in a while.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Wed: back, bis

Chins 8 4 4

Deadlift 60kg-10 104kg-8 92.5kg-8

(1st set was prone from the floor, set 2 + 3 was partials down to just below knees to keep tension on back n keep legs out of it)

BB row 42.5kg-12 6 32.5kg-10 8 8 25kg-12 12

Hammer curl 7.5kg-10 8 5kg-10 10

Ez curl 20kg 8 8 8 14kg 10 10 10


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You were doing romanian deadlifts by the sound of it. Google them just to see. I enjoy that exercise but tend to use it more as a hamstring movement. I do them first then follow with lying leg curls and then follow with a day of walking like I p1ssed my pants because my legs are so sore.

To take the legs out of the deadlifts and focus more on the back you could give rack pulls a go. These are almost identical to normal deads from the floor but you raise the weight about 12" of the floor. They are normally done in a power rack hence the name rack pulls. Im sure you will find a vid on youtube. Might be worth a try, I used them for a while as I was struggling to get the weight of the floor on deads but by lifting it it took the problem away and I was able to work my back harder.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah I was still bending my knees not doing stiff legged deads, but I think I will alternate rack pulls with deads.

It was a decent workout anyway and again lower some weight to really get form spot on and squeeze at the top of the rep, should feel it tomorrow


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Btw yesterday weigh in 13 stone 9lb, so 1lb gain, gonna hit 2800 cals a day for the next week


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Back feels nice n tight today, DOMS in lower back as always and a bit of soreness in upper/traps which I don't normally get so the form and squeeze at the top of rep has worked a part that I don't normally, which is a good thing 

Cardio, 30 mins power walking with dogs


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Legs, done

Sat: legs

Squats: 60kg-12 12 12 70kg-10 6

Calf raises: 70kg-20 20 20

Sldl: 50kg- 10 10 10

Nice burn to the quads n calves, you always know you have worked legs lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice simple session there pal. Why over complicate things, just keep it simple and stick to the basics.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Tbh I workout at home so can't really do much more for legs, and I find that what I do works them nicely 

On another note, I've just got in from an afternoon on the beer with ex-workmates that I havent seen since may, had bottles of corona instead of pints 

Anyway I was asked if I've been on steroids!!

I had only been working out a month when I last saw them and now it's been 7 months and I've put on a stone and half but still nice that they noticed enough to make the roids comment.

Gives you a bit of a lift and motivation to crack on and be bigger next time I see then


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sun: shoulders

Arnold press: 10kg 12 12

OH press: 20kg 12 12 12 33kg 10 8 8

Lat raises: 8.5kg 10 10 10 6kg 12 10

Rear delt flyes: 8kg: 12 12 12

Shrugs: 33kg 15 15 15 15

Nice bit of volume there, feels 100% better now shoulders r on there own day


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Another nice session. I like your simple approach to training.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

All I own is a 6 foot BB, some spinlock DBs, an adjustable bench, squat stands and 120kgs of plates.

When you take all the cables, machines and bullshlt out if it all, I find you have some cracking sessions!

Just you and the iron.....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

One of my good friends has built a fair amount of muscle and is strong as hell and has never set foot in a gym in his life. He trains in his parents garage using simple old school exercises with heavy weights. Squats and deadlifts 200 kg and benches 150 kg with ease. Typical farmers son.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Monday morning  chest and tris done.

Dips 10 8 8 8

Flyes 10kg 12 12 10

Flat bench 60kg 6 50kg 10 8 8

Incline DB 12.5kg 10 7 7

Cgbp 22.5kg 12 12 11 9

Skulls 18kg 9 8 6 13kg 14fail

Had a bit of a eureka moment doing this workout, I have found the perfect way of doing dips so it hits my chest nicely, felt it on every one, whereas my incline DB sucked, sooo next time 4 sets of dips, last 2 sets weighted, 4 sets of flyes, then 4 sets of slow, perfect form flat bench. No Incline DB.

By changing this slightly from last weeks my tris were nowhere near as fried and I managed to up weight, reps and sets on cgbp  so up weight again next week try for 4x10.

Skulls probably need to come back down to 16kg as I didn't hit target.

All in all a good workout and I learnt what I need to do next time, dips, weighted dips, I think these are the way forward of my chest development.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I've hit 3500 cals today, I've been aiming for 2800 lately for my recomp but trained 3 days in a row from sat and my body just needed food today, I could have easily done 4000-4500, been so hungry!!

I'll do about 3000 tomorrow then it's weighin Wednesday so see where I am from 13.9 last week, I'm looking leanish everywhere except mid region, looking quite bloated today, gonna have to get that down a bit, could be cut carbs?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice high calories, as you know this is my problem.

Will there be any progress photos ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah there's pics near the start if the journal, about 2 weeks ago, 1st lot are when I bulked to my heaviest, 13.12-14 stone, 2nd lot are a couple of weeks into recomp after I'd lost about 4-5 lb, so they are kinda my start pics after bulking and I'll see where I end up.

Tbh i don't mind getting bigger over the next few months and then try and cut down a bit to see abs for next summer, but I'm doing cardio now so hopefully it will be size without extra body fat, that's my recomp lol we shall see.....


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

@aad123 who's the spooky looking kid in the avi? Lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It is kind of scary. Lol

It's actually me taken from my first primary school photo.

Every time I see it I thick of the shining. Redrum redrum redrum....


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I can only see it as a thumbnail on my phone, looks a bit like Damien from the omen lol

An hours cardio done, hiking up and down hills in the woods with the dogs, couple of sprints thrown in for good measure, rest of the day is eating and resting


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

If you zoom into the pic you can just see the number 666 on my forehead.

Might change it later.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Totals for today:

3175 cals

123 fat

267 carbs

227 pro

Tomorrow morning is back n bis, and weigh in tomorrow night.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Weds morn, rainy n cold, into the shed for some back n bis 

Chins 8 4 4 4

Rackpulls 72kg 15 12 12

Straightbar row 50kg 10 10 60kg 8 8

BB row 40kg 8 8 30kg 10 10 8

Hammer curl 7.5kg-10 8 8 6

Ez curl 20kg 8 8 8


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Weds morn, rainy n cold, into the shed for some back n bis


Could be worse, my wed morn was filled with a nice pile of ironing the wife left for me.

Might hit the gym later this afternoon.

No scary photo.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Once I get in there and start shifting some weight around with the music on there's no where I'd rather be 

Im no stranger to Lifting different kinds of 'iron' either mate.....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Finished house work then hit the gym. Biceps and legs blasted then home to finish of some leftover Chinese. Let that settle then start on dinner. Everyone's happy.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Weighed in at 13 stone 9 lb last night so exactly the same as last week, so probably lost a bit if fat and gained a bit of muscle, hopefully...

Think I need to keep cals at around 3000 a day now, may vary it abit on training days


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

By the time I get to bed at 8am my macros for the day will be:

2762 cals

105 fat

245 carbs

210 pro


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Fri: shoulders

rotator cuff warmup

Arnold press: 10kg 12 12 12

OH press: 20kg 15 15 34kg 10 10 8 8 40kg 5 5

Lat raises: 6.5kg 10 10 8

Plate raise: 10kg 12 12 10 10

Shrugs: 40kg 10 10

Decent workout considering I'm so tired, day after last nightshift always tired, not much sleep etc

Couple of update pics, dunno whats up with the quality of the pics


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Can I see a little glimps of your upper abbs ????


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

No you need to go to specsavers 

Possibly mate, been doing some cardio n messing around with my diet last 2 weeks, hopefully the recomps working as I've stayed around the same weight but think I look a little leaner


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Its good progress. During my recomp I only lost a few lb's but the diff was easy to see.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Had a mcd's breakfast earlier, dunno why coz it was **** and always is!

Anyway off to take the kids to the cinema while the Missus sleeps off her nightshift, better than her trying to sleep while world war 3 is going on downstairs!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I know what you mean, my wife used to work nights and it was a hard job keeping the kids entertained while she slept. If all else failed a trip to grandparents did the trick. They played and I got fed.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks like your making decent progress mate, I'm training with the same kind of equipment as you are at home. Kinda old fashioned that way with a give me a simple routine of lifting a bar rather than something too complicated using all sorts of funky contraptions that takes too much thought to set up or figure out.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I follow the KISS method. Keep It Simple Stupid.

Why make things more difficult than they need to be.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Cheat day 

Started yesterday actually and there's been thousands of calories, but it's been needed tbh

Done hit cardio tonight, 30 mins 1st time feels good

Now to go and finish off the bag of peanut mnms before back on IIFYM tomorrow and chest/tri day


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Mon: chest, tris

Dips 10 10 +10kg 6 4

Flat bench 50kg 10 60kg 8 5

Decline bench 50kg 8 8 55kg 6 6 6 6

Flat flyes 12.5kg 8 6 10kg 8 6

Cgbp 24kg 12 10 9 8

Skulls 20kg 8 5 5

Decline felt good just finding it a bit hard with the small space I have to train in, things getting in the way

Weighted dips felt good but maybe too much for 1st time weighted, down to 7kg next week


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Mon: chest, tris
> 
> Dips 10 10 +10kg 6 4
> 
> ...


Good lad. Weighted dips will make a man of you.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

My shoulders are Fcuking killing me this morning, dunno if it's all the extra pressing yesterday plus the shoulders day the other day or if it's an injury :/


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> My shoulders are Fcuking killing me this morning, dunno if it's all the extra pressing yesterday plus the shoulders day the other day or if it's an injury :/


Dips


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah that's what I'm thinking dude.

Just done 30 mins hit cardio, rest n eating till bed now


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My shoulder always blow up doing dips. You could have gone a little low into the movement and put preasure on your RC. Only go as deep as feels comfortable.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah was first time doing weighted dips and done sets to failure, as well as doing about 10 sets of bench pressing so could just be DOMS, also I've added in a shoulder day the last couple of weeks so could just be working them hard for the first time!

Anyway gonna drop the shoulder day for this week and do abs, forearm n some rotator cuff work, just a light session that day, tomorrow heavy back day :-o


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Look at when Dorian trains pecs. He always warms up with rotator cuff work


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Cals: 3018

Fat: 126

Carbs: 247

Pro: 207


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Wed: back, bis

Chins 5 5 5 5

Straightbar row 50kg 10 10 9 8

Deads 85kg 6 6 6 6

BB row 35kg 10 10 9 8

Ez curl 22.5kg 10 8 6

Incline hammer 6.5kg 8 8 7

A little bit of rethinking on back day:

1. Always done chins to failure before, now it's 4x5 as a warmup

2. These straightbar rows are feeling great, glad I've put them in

3. Deads. Before was all about how much weight I could throw on the bar, now ive dropped the weight a bit and doing strict form, Dorian style deads too, can really feel it and big lower back pumps after so shows its working.

4.bicep work at the end will be whatever I can do with good form, back work is priority


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Weighed 13 stone 10 lb today so I've hit the sweet spot basically with my cals last few weeks, 13.10-13.9-13.9-13.10


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Middle of my nightshift, I'm a little wired and paranoid lol had too many black coffees with sugar

Been watching the Kai green overkill series, some hardcore work going on there

On another note shoulders felt alot better today, just gonna do some rotator cuff/rear delt work when I get up this afternoon, maybe a bit of abs


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Done a few rotator cuff exercises tonight, a bit of rear delt flyes (shoulder went on 3rd set) some plate raises for traps then a few sets of crunches, just a nice light session to stretch the shoulders and hit the areas that my normal shoulder routine doesn't


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Fri: legs

Squats: 30kg 10 50kg 10 70kg 8 8 60kg 10 10

Calf raises: 70kg-20 20 20

Sldl: 50kg- 10 10 10

In the past I've always gone atg on squats, never even thought about doing them differently and of late I've come to hate them, feels like I've worked myself into the ground but legs hardly feel worked, then the last few days been reading more of people going to paralel so thought I'd give it a go today and boom, quads are pumped and I enjoyed squats again!

Paralel from now on, need to check form for my sldl as this seems to be working lower back rather than hams and my lower back is already in bits from weds back workout :/

But all in all decent workout, freezing out in that shed but that just cuts my rest time down


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Legs are in pieces today, all good, feel really tired and shlt today though, sleep patterns been all over the place this week.

Last nightshift tonight, so nice chilled out day tomorrow loads of calories and an early night, probably take the kids to get the Xmas tree in the afternoon.

Hopefully be raring to go again Monday!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

the joys of shift work mate, messed up sleep pattern is not fun.

Intrested in what you said about squats, I always go atg with them and got no probs with them just now but I'm nowhere near maxing out with weight on them. What's the theory behind going to parallel?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I done them atg right up to about 95kg and stalled, done a few reps then had to deload.

And just lately over the last month or so I get up to about the 70kg mark and struggling with them and afterwards I felt mentally and physically drained, then when I went to paralel yesterday I actually felt my quads pumped which I haven't been getting.

Today DOMS all over my quads so I'm thinking I've been using all my body to get the weight up when really I want to be working my quads.

Reading that back it sounds like gibberish but I know what I mean lol

Basically I think it's isolating my quads a bit more by just going to paralel


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

hmmm weird one that, understand what your saying but kinda thought the deeper the better with squats. maybe It keeps the quads under tension more going to parallel and going atg it gives them a small break at the bottom. I always feel it better in my glutes if I go really low.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I find on SLDL I feel it more in my hammies if I really stick my ass out so the bar moves straight up and down and my body moves bachwards if you get me. Try a few light sets with a really over exaggerated ass movement.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well the quad DOMS have subsided today but my hammys are still letting me know about it!

Today chest and tri:

Mon: chest, tris

Dips 10 +7kg 8 8 6

Flat bench 52.5kg 10 56kg 5 5 4

Decline bench 52.5kg 8 8 8

Incline bench 52.5kg 6 3

Incline flyes 10kg 8 8 flat 8 8

Cgbp 25kg 10 9 8

Tri ext 20kg 5 13.5kg 10 8 8

Bench dips 8 7 7 8

Tryed a few different things today to get an idea of what the best movements are for each exercise, I think I know what works best for me now.

Plan is volume for the rest of the year with hopefully 1lb increase a week so I should finish the year at 14 stone, then drop the volume and go heavier for jan before a mini cut about feb time, want abs showing by may, not sure how much weight I'm gonna have to lose for this??


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Protein order turned up today, choc peanut butter! Sounds yum, wont try it till end of week when current one runs out, got some creatine too, no loading just 5g a day.

I plan to do lots of reading this month about nutrition and cutting, want to keep as much muscle as poss n lose as much fat as poss when I do my cut next year, anyone got any decent articles please link!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Protein order turned up today, choc peanut butter! Sounds yum, wont try it till end of week when current one runs out, got some creatine too, no loading just 5g a day.
> 
> I plan to do lots of reading this month about nutrition and cutting, want to keep as much muscle as poss n lose as much fat as poss when I do my cut next year, anyone got any decent articles please link!


What powder mate?

As for cutting it's a hard one. As a natty you'll have to accept losing muscle. $hit I know! I think bulk more. Ahahaha


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It's possible to loose fat and gain muscle but your diet has to be spot on. Read up a much as you can but you will need to adjust to suit your own personal genetics. Takes a bit of time to get the diet to work for you but once you hit your sweet spot you will do fine.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah see the problem is I can't stick to a perfect set diet because life generally gets in the way! I'll go to eat something and someone's already ate it, or the mrs n kids wanna eat out or when I'm at work I don't get time to get 3 times and doing nights itself fcuks you up enough, I find I can do well on IIFYM as I just adjust as the day goes in and if something's not there then I'll just eat something else with similar macros.

So I'm gonna try it like that just need to find the macros that work, plenty of reading to do.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The snow is falling, off for some cardio!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Light shoulder session done.

RC raises superset with RC flyes

4kg 10 10 10 10

Arnold press 10kg 10 10 10

Rear delt flyes 5kg 10 9 shoulder went

Lat raise 5kg 10 10 10

Plate pulls 10kg 10 10 10

Just to give the smaller, lesser used shoulder muscles a bit of a workout

2nd week in a row that my shoulder went on rear flyes, felt like it popped out the joint and couldn't carry on with them, but on laterals it felt fine :/


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Snow ???? WTF !

Its about 90 in the shade where I am, just got the paddling pool out for the kids.

:tongue:

I used the IIFYM system and my last meal is whatever I need to hit my targets, worked well and easy to follow.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Snow stopped and all turning to slush now, nice bit of ice that will be in the morning.

I'm following IIFYM quite well tbh, even cheat days are not too far out!

So I think I'll stick to it for cutting next year, just gotta work out what them macros are gonna be!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just had half a peri peri chicken for lunch, lovely, and apparently it was 844 cals n 89 pro, great for bulking!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just cooked a tuna pasts bake. Doubled up the tuna to 2 cans for the extra protein. After not eating for so long my body is demanding calories and who am I to deny it. Where did you get the chicken from ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

From aldi, £1.99 I think it was.

Have your meds kicked in mate? Sound like your on the up!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Glad to see the weights are still on the way up fella!

Will be good to see how the creatine reacts with you. I've noticed a bit of a difference since I've been taking it, even with a poor diet! Not sure if it helps that much in the gym with lifts though tbh.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> From aldi, £1.99 I think it was.
> 
> Have your meds kicked in mate? Sound like your on the up!


Meds seem to be having an effect and the sides are slowly going too. Im looking forward to getting back into it properly and sorting my diet and training out. I think I will just take it easy until the new year now.

Might have to visit aldi tomorrow to see what they have in. I used to get the pre-cooked whole chicken from asda but the price has shot up and they are a bit stringy.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

empzb said:


> Glad to see the weights are still on the way up fella!
> 
> Will be good to see how the creatine reacts with you. I've noticed a bit of a difference since I've been taking it, even with a poor diet! Not sure if it helps that much in the gym with lifts though tbh.


I haven't used creatine for a while but the first time I did it worked really well for me however a friend of mine had to stop using it as it messed up his digestion and gave him the squirts. I think if cycled correctly its a great addition to any training and diet programme.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I used creatine earlier in the year and stopped about 2 months ago so now I've got a bit of a base to work with I'll see what difference it makes.

Aldi do some decent meat deals, sometimes you can get sirloin for £2.50, it's £3.20 at the mo so still not too bad, also if you are eating nuts on ur bulk look in there nut section, yellow bag natural nut mix, 99p for 125g of Brazil's,walnuts, almonds, cashews n peanuts.

I'm sitting here looking at the garden, there's a thick layer of ice everywhere and it's currently -3, and I'm going out to the shed in about an hour to train back, think I'm gonna invest in a blow heater :/


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

aad123 said:


> I haven't used creatine for a while but the first time I did it worked really well for me however a friend of mine had to stop using it as it messed up his digestion and gave him the squirts. I think if cycled correctly its a great addition to any training and diet programme.


I'm using it at the moment and I've definately seen some weight gain even with a shoddy diet. Probably all water mind :lol:

As for digestion. With my diet at the moment if anything I'm the opposite, probably due to lack of fibre mind!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

faultline said:


> I used creatine earlier in the year and stopped about 2 months ago so now I've got a bit of a base to work with I'll see what difference it makes.
> 
> Aldi do some decent meat deals, sometimes you can get sirloin for £2.50, it's £3.20 at the mo so still not too bad, also if you are eating nuts on ur bulk look in there nut section, yellow bag natural nut mix, 99p for 125g of Brazil's,walnuts, almonds, cashews n peanuts.
> 
> I'm sitting here looking at the garden, there's a thick layer of ice everywhere and it's currently -3, and I'm going out to the shed in about an hour to train back, think I'm gonna invest in a blow heater :/


I'm going to check out Aldi, there is one being built near me now.

Not nice training in that temperature! Hoody up and crack on! Needs to be the right balance between hot and cold!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I put a few layers on, once I got started it wasnt too bad, just numb toes!

Thurs: back n bi

Deadlifts. 42.5kg 12 12 80kg 8 8 105kg 5 5 5

Straightbar row 52kg 10 10 8 8

BB row 40kg 6 6 6 6

Ez curl 20kg 10 10 10 10

Incline hammer 8kg 8 8 8

All felt good, nice slow negitives on most reps.

Couple of pics



















Couldn't really get a decent back one, that's the best of a bad bunch lol

Need a decent camera really, the quality of my phone is crap n there's no timer


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Id go with an oil filled rad, far more economical and most come with a built in timer. We have one in our conseratory and it works a treat.

Pop it on half an houe before you train and you will be nice and toasty. Or you could get an old oil drum and a few pallets.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Waist looks smaller and your traps seem to have grown, must be all the deadlifts.

I use a camera with built in delay, gives me 10 seconds to get into position.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Definite improvement from the first pics, even with the difference in lighting which can make a massive difference. Long as the weight and or reps keeps on going up!

Nice morning for training today!


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe invest in some neoprene sleeves to keep your joints warm mate.

Strength shop online, excellent service.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It was that cold in my gym today you could see your breath, soon warmed up after 5 sets of clean and press.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

empzb said:


> Definite improvement from the first pics, even with the difference in lighting which can make a massive difference. Long as the weight and or reps keeps on going up!
> 
> Nice morning for training today!


No training today, 1st night shift last night I'm always fcuked the day after, legs tomorrow night before work.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Prince Adam said:


> Maybe invest in some neoprene sleeves to keep your joints warm mate.
> 
> Strength shop online, excellent service.


Cheers pal, I'll have a look


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> It was that cold in my gym today you could see your breath, soon warmed up after 5 sets of clean and press.


I've been seeing my breath since mid November out there! The door to the shed doesn't shut properly either so it's always open, like training outdoors!

No excuse in a paid gym though, you wanna have a word see where you money is going.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> I've been seeing my breath since mid November out there! The door to the shed doesn't shut properly either so it's always open, like training outdoors!
> 
> No excuse in a paid gym though, you wanna have a word see where you money is going.


The only heaters in the place are in the changing rooms. You soon warm up once you get going. Id rather be a bit cold for a while and get a decent workout than have to wait for equipment like I had to do in my old gym. I think the cold keeps the social lifter away.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nearly the end of another nightshift, felt sh!t since yesterday evening, really tired and a banging headache, possibly the creatine, although I've had plenty of water.

I'm taking 5g of creatine mono, but noticed that the new protein I've just started has creatine and taurine in it, so could be the cause of headache.

Just gonna get as much kip as poss today and hopefully feel up to doing legs tonight :/


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sounds like you could be comming down with MAN FLU.....:sad:

Never heard of creatine causing headaches but everyone reacts differently to sups.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

I used to get headaches with it. You need to drinking more water to overcome it


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I hope it's not manflu, we all know there's nothing worse.....

I'm taking an extra 1000mg a day of vit c to try to combat it anyway, so I'll rest up over the weekend, no training, gotta work tonight n tomorrow night anyway :/

I know that creatine can dehydrate you so maybe I just didn't drink enough, gonna get 4 litres in tonight, also the taurine that's in the protein draws water into the muscle as well so could just be a case of getting used to it and drinking enough.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Fcuk it, just been out and done legs.

Sat there feeling sorry for myself, starting watching the qualifiers for wsm, seeing what they go through, Fcuking inspiring, so gave myself a mental slap and got on with it.

Sat legs

Squat 50kg 10 63.5kg 8 72.5kg 8 81.5kg 5 5 5

Calf raise 81.5kg 20 20 20

Sldl 50kg 10 10 10

Protein, shower, work


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Training legs in the cold and dark when you could be watching the X-Factor final. Are you mad ???

Only joking.

Good session there, why make something so simple more complicated than it needs to be. Get in - Get out - Grow.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Made a miraculous recovery today, feel right as rain, must have been them squats 

Anyway, on last nightshift of the week, get this out the way then starting 4 days off of eating,resting and change up of routine.

As suggested on another thread by someone frequency over volume might be the better way to go for the natty trainer so training everything twice a week now, see how I get on ad never done it before.

Monday Fullbody:

Dips 3x5

Deads 4x6

Bb row 3x10

Squats 3x10

shrugs 3x10

skulls 3x10

Wednesday Upper:

Decline Bench 3x5

Straightbar row 4x6

Dips 3x10

Oh press 3x10

Cgbp 3x10

Ez curl 3x10

Friday Lower:

Squats 3x5

Sldl 3x10

Calf raises 3x20

And on another day will do rc work with some rest delts just to balance my shoulders up a bit as I feel my front delts do alot of work.

Abs every other day if I can be bothered and cardio couple of times a week.

Diet is keep adding a lb or so a week till sometime in jan when I will start a cut for the first time


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

FML! Got home from nightshift, bout to go up to bed thought the wood flooring in living room looks like its blown, walked over to the rad, squelch, water everywhere, burst rad pipe, just spent 1 hour n half trying to sort it, dragged a plumber in who was working near by, house turned upside down.....

Finally got it to stop pi$$ing out, wonder how much this little lot is gonna cost, just what I Fcuking need 2 weeks b4 xmas


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I feel for you pal, our kitchen flooded a few years ago and its a total ****er. Took ages to get it sorted and the wife was pregnant at the time. I went down stairs at 3 in the morning and as I reached the bottom of the stairs I saw the cats bowl float past. The stop tap wouldn't budge so I had to go into the street and turn the main stop tap off that controlled the wated for our house and 3 others.

I worry about our rads as the kids use them as a climbing frame to get to the windows, Im sure one day one will come off the wall. Hope you get it sorted before christmas.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Cheers mate, All out isolaters inside didn't work, went out to the street couldn't find the mains isolater so had to go in the loft, pull the ballcock out the tank and tie it to the rafters so the tank would stop filing up.

Anyway I'll get onto insurance company today see what I can get out of them.

Training wise, first sesh of new routine this afternoon.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

New routine, new start. I used the PPL system for a while and I liked it. Its a very common system and lots of people make great progress using it. I hope it goes well for you.

Im just finishing my pre-workout snack - protein shake, banana & coffee and then Im off to the gym about 12.15.

Have a good workout.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

1st one done, full body's are hard.

Tues Full:

Dips 3x5 10kg 5 5 5

Deads 4x6 85kg 6 6 6 6

Bb row 3x10 33.5kg 10 10 10

Squats 3x10 70kg 10 10 10

shrugs 3x10 50kg 10 10 10

skulls 3x10 29kg 10 10 10

Kept things lightish as haven't done a Fullbody for ages, and it still kicked my ****, maybe due to lack of sleep?

Feels good though, going to collapse in the shower


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's bad news about the house mate, I dread anything like that happening when I'm out at work since I do quite long shifts. Hopefully the insurance will come good and sort it all out soon.

Good workout today considering the lack of sleep, I always find it difficult to get going if I haven't slept properly.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Squats and deads in the same workout, don't think I could handle that. Full body is brutal but great for conditioning. Hope your not too sore tomorrow. Got onto the insurance company yet ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I'm not going to failure otherwise I don't think I could handle it, at a weight that I could do the reps nice and controlled movements, but I will try to increase every week.

My mrs phoned them earlier, we are covered but I don't know if they are sending someone to check the damage or if we just need to get quotes on things, shes gone to work do I don't know all the ins n outs of it yet.

Next session is upper on Thursday, can't wait!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Been to town this morning for a haircut and to get the mrs something for Xmas, got back in the car at 11am and it was still minus 3!

Just been out and done some RC exercises and a bit of rear delts, you can really feel it even with just a short 15 min sesh, it will be nice to get some balance in my shoulders and hopefully pull them back a bit, give me better posture.

Now for some tunary pasta, nice bit of sirloin for later, yum!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Squats and deads in the same workout, don't think I could handle that. Full body is brutal but great for conditioning. Hope your not too sore tomorrow. Got onto the insurance company yet ?


some of us do squats, bench, deads and curls in the same workout, 3 times a week!  (kind of)

faultline are you up keeping up with the journal mate?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

DigIt said:


> faultline are you up keeping up with the journal mate?


Sorry I don't understand this


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

faultline said:


> Sorry I don't understand this


are you still updating it? just dunno if i should sub or not!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Been to town this morning for a haircut and to get the mrs something for Xmas, got back in the car at 11am and it was still minus 3!
> 
> Just been out and done some RC exercises and a bit of rear delts, you can really feel it even with just a short 15 min sesh, it will be nice to get some balance in my shoulders and hopefully pull them back a bit, give me better posture.
> 
> Now for some tunary pasta, nice bit of sirloin for later, yum!


Its quite common for people to over develop their chest and shoulders and neglect their backs which will pull the shoulders forward and cause posture problems. Im not saying this is your problem but some do suffer from this.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

DigIt said:


> some of us do squats, bench, deads and curls in the same workout, 3 times a week!  (kind of)
> 
> faultline are you up keeping up with the journal mate?


Some of us are almost 40 years old...:sad: Its OK for you kids but us old gits haven't got the capacity any more.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Its quite common for people to over develop their chest and shoulders and neglect their backs which will pull the shoulders forward and cause posture problems. Im not saying this is your problem but some do suffer from this.


yeah so many guys at my gym are very rounded at the front, have big chests but no legs and no back/lats. t shirt effort :thumb:



 aad123 said:


> Some of us are almost 40 years old...:sad: Its OK for you kids but us old gits haven't got the capacity any more.


ahh i hadn't realised you were an old timer! would have guessed 25 or 28 max from body pics!

stop hiding them crows feet


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

DigIt said:


> yeah so many guys at my gym are very rounded at the front, have big chests but no legs and no back/lats. t shirt effort :thumb:
> 
> ahh i hadn't realised you were an old timer! would have guessed 25 or 28 max from body pics!
> 
> stop hiding them crows feet


Crows feet are the least of my worries, I found a grey hair the other day and it wasn't on my head.... mg:

The body of a 20 year old and the brain of a 10 year old and the joints of a 80 year old.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

DigIt said:


> are you still updating it? just dunno if i should sub or not!


Yes mate, last update at 2pm today!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Its quite common for people to over develop their chest and shoulders and neglect their backs which will pull the shoulders forward and cause posture problems. Im not saying this is your problem but some do suffer from this.


Yeah my postures not great so gonna sort it out early on


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Was gonna train this afternoon but been lumbered with looking after my nephew all afternoon so that's that out the window.

Looks like its gonna be a session tonight after the kids r in bed out in -3 or something similar, was looking forward to doing it during the day when the temp is a couple of degrees above freezing


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Was gonna train this afternoon but been lumbered with looking after my nephew all afternoon so that's that out the window.
> 
> Looks like its gonna be a session tonight after the kids r in bed out in -3 or something similar, was looking forward to doing it during the day when the temp is a couple of degrees above freezing


No chance here, its still -1. Just take the kid with you... :whistling:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Today's a write off, in fact this whole Fcuking week has been sh!t so far.

Looked after the nephew all afternoon, he went, picked my eldest up from school, as we got in he saw one of his mates outside so opens the door, out runs the husky and sprints off down the street, so off I go after her, 30 mins later and about a mile and a half of chasing I catch her, then realise I don't have her lead, so have to carry her all the way home.

Then tonight dropped the mrs at work, put the kids in bed, went out to do my workout, light not working, changed bulb nothing. Bollox.

So the plan is do my upper and lower tomorrow, so an extended full body, hopefully get it down in the morning, while the mrs is asleep and kids at school.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Weight: 13 stone 10lb

Today's macros: 2900 cals, 120 fat, 230 carbs, 220 pro


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

yummy calories


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sounds like you have had a day from hell. There were some good points though, think of all the cardio you did chasing the bog, your diet has been good and you have had an extra days groth & rest. Also the temp is going to pick up tomorrow so you wont be quite so cold. Oh and you get a morning of quiet with no wife or kids once they are at school.

There is always a positive if you look hard enough.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Defo got some good cardio in there, and I'm looking forward to tomorrows workout so yeah not all bad.

My arms were aching after carrying a 25kg dog for a mile n half too so bit of a Bicep workout there


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Every cloud has a silver lining.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

take her with you to gym mate, husky curls :lol:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Fullbody done, that was tough

Fri Full:

Warmup

Flat Bench 3x5 65kg 5 5 5

Straightbar row 4x6 56kg 6 6 6 6

Dips 3x8 bw 8 8 8

Oh press 3x10 40kg 10 10 7

Squats 3x5 90kg 5 5 5

Calf raises 70kg 3x20 20 18 16

Cgbp 3x10 40kg 10 10 10

Ez curl 3x10 25kg 10 10 10


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nicely done, now just eat and grow.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yep, half a peri peri chick for lunch, a few hours sleep this afternoon before my 1st nightshift of the week tonight, looking around for some docs/vids to watch in work, last week watched pumping iron n a few of arnies Olympia shows.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm glad you have the time, we are watched like hawks at work.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm just off to pump some iron. The washing basket is full again and I need some shirts for work next week.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> I'm glad you have the time, we are watched like hawks at work.


Mate all I have is time, and I'm the only one there so as long as I don't sit in front of the CCTV then I'm good.

Tbh I'd rather have a job where I had to work all day like my previous job


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I find when Im busy the time goes a lot faster. Is it the night shifts you dont like or the fact its too slow, or both ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Both!

I'm not made to wear trousers and shirt, I need to be doing a bit of manual labour, getting my hands dirty


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im a shirt and tie guy, done my share of manual labour.

If your unhappy it might be time to look for a new job ? New year - new job...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Long story short, I was an engineer for 12 years, got made redundant in August, took the first job I got offered to keep paying the bills and that happened to be this job, I have been looking for another one since the week I started in sept!

Will put a bit more effort in in the new year though


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

who did you work for mate? thats grim that you were made redundant. my dad and bro were laid off as well, working for be aerospace and other factorys like that


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ge energy, repairing gas turbines, they sent the work to Singapore coz the labours cheaper, cnuts


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

bastards mate how can they get away with that. so many people out of a job. you'd think the government would step in to keep employment within the country!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The way the world works now it based on nothing other than money. The people who sit at the head of there huge multinational companies dont give a sh1t about the little man at the bottom of the tree, as long as they are making as much money as possible they couldn't care less. They dont spare a thought for the likes of you and me and our families, all the care about is £££££££.

The government dont care either. There all a bunch of cnuts. :cursing:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

That's spot on, the year before they announced the closure we made them £50million profit.

I started there from school and left in August at the age of 29, I would have stayed there for life.

Anyway I have to go and put the work Xmas tree up now


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

My nights work










Roll on 7am


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

faultline said:


> My nights work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol merry Xmas!!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Not bad for a nights work, what did you do for the other 7 hours..


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I have about 2 hours work a night, the rest of the time was browsing the forum, watching a bit of YouTube and reading up on cutting diets.

Today has just been chilling out, but of a cheat day, sat with the kids watching Arthur Christmas with popcorn, haribo and mnms.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sounds like a good day to me. Had a similar one myself.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

mate that job sounds sweet. spend the rest of your time destroying your body so that when you're in work all u can do is eat and grow lol

and come on here at the same time!!! win win, win :laugh:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah it's good until I get my wage slip at the end of the week!

Killer from what I used to earn, that and I hate nights!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Iv never had the pleasure of a night shift and I dont want it either.

My wife worked nights for a few years and it was hell for all of us. Not easy keeping 2 children quiet all day while she sleeps.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I feel like sh!t today, defo the onset of (man)flu.

Got up at 4pm, splitting headache, swollen throat, bones aching etc

Went back to bed at 7pm and got up at 10pm to come to work, it was a struggle getting up and getting here but I'm here.

One minute I'm sweating my nuts off, the next I'm freezing, training is defo out for Monday.

Gotta wait another hour before I can have paracetamol again :/


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You have got the *UK-Manflu*.

Your not alone, it seems like everyone is coming down with it. Great....just in time for Christmas.

Iv been hitting the 1000mg vitamin C tabs and dont feel too bad today, well for now anyway. Im going to ride this wave of feeling human and have a quick gym session before the runny nose, sneezing and weezing return.

I hope you start to feel better in time for Christmas.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

damn you guys are droppin like flies. put the feet up...have a whisky or two when you get home


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Iv managed to muster up the strength to workout, it was a struggle but I did it. I might have a little power nap now...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Quick check in.

Still feel like death, I've even called in sick at work, got up at 6pm and I'm ready to crash again now.

Hardly ate a thing for last 2days, it's a struggle just to swallow pills my throat is that sore.

Try to start eating again tomorrow, not back in work till Friday now so just rest up and try to shake this thing for Xmas, dunno when I'm gonna be up to a workout again


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

get well soon mate. at least your muscles are gettin a break from lifting, think positive


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Rest up for a few days, it seems like there are a lot og people on here with the same thing. I hope it passes soon.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Right, feeling much better today, still got the sore throat, but other than that getting better.

Sunday and Monday ate a total of about 1000 cals, Tuesday I ate more but just what I wanted, and today tryed to get back on my macros, will update later if I hit them and also weekly weigh in.

Might try to train tomorrow or might leave it till Friday, will see how I feel in the morning.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

hope you find your feet soon mate. remember to take it lighter than usual when you come back, you'll probably come back strong too :thumbup1:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

As Digit said just take it easy and gently get back into it. Your body is still recovering so dont over do it, there will be plenty of time for that in the future.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

No training today, but will get back on it tomorrow, weight yesterday was 13 stone 6lb so a 2lb weight loss from the illness.

Didn't really have much appetite yesterday so only had 2600 cals, couldn't get to 3000, will aim for it today.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I've been thinking about my cut in the new year and I'm thinking about intermittent fasting.

Looking to cut to about 10% bf from about 16-18 ATM

16 hour fast, 8 hour eating window.

2200 cals

225 pro

100 fat

100 carb

Opinions on this please!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> I've been thinking about my cut in the new year and I'm thinking about intermittent fasting.
> 
> Looking to cut to about 10% bf from about 16-18 ATM
> 
> ...


Bang on. See how you get on with that cal wise. 10 per cent is bloody low! Wonder what weight you'd need to be at for that


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

16 hour fast, I couldn't do 6 hours. If I dont eat I get into a really bad mood. If ever I become snappy with my wife she always says "someones hungry" as soon as I eat Im back to my normal self. Its like a smoker needing a ciggy.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Bang on. See how you get on with that cal wise. 10 per cent is bloody low! Wonder what weight you'd need to be at for that


Maybe 12%.

I'd like to get the outline of abs showing, I'm 13.6 stone now (after my illness) wouldn't want to go much below 12 1/2


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> 16 hour fast, I couldn't do 6 hours. If I dont eat I get into a really bad mood. If ever I become snappy with my wife she always says "someones hungry" as soon as I eat Im back to my normal self. Its like a smoker needing a ciggy.


I'm like that with sleep lol

Remember the 16 hrs includes sleeping so it's basically just missing breakie, eat between 12-8pm on off days and 6pm-2am on work days


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

having never done any form of fasting i can't comment. i wouldn't do it without a fast working metabolism though that's for sure. strength would go out the window

carb cycling works best for me and holds on to a good bit of strength


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

DigIt said:


> having never done any form of fasting i can't comment. i wouldn't do it without a fast working metabolism though that's for sure. strength would go out the window
> 
> carb cycling works best for me and holds on to a good bit of strength


Yeah I have a fast metabolism, always been around 12 stone @ 6'2 before I started training, eating anything and everything, never had to worry about getting rid of fat in my life till I done this bulk since may.

I'm a typical ecto, take this week for example, hit 3000 cals on 4 days was ill for 3 days hit maybe 4000 in total them days and lost 2lb.

I've been gaining 1-2 lb on 3000 a day before this week


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Pretty harsh for a couple of days laid up mate. Almost jelly, takes me 2secs to put it on and that's where the [email protected] stays!!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

faultline said:


> Yeah I have a fast metabolism, always been around 12 stone @ 6'2 before I started training, eating anything and everything, never had to worry about getting rid of fat in my life till I done this bulk since may.
> 
> I'm a typical ecto, take this week for example, hit 3000 cals on 4 days was ill for 3 days hit maybe 4000 in total them days and lost 2lb.
> 
> I've been gaining 1-2 lb on 3000 a day before this week


i wouldn't worry much about scale weight mate. only use it as a guideline in the long run, in this game we go by the mirror & weight shifted 

lifts going up - getting bigger

consecutively had to drop weight on lifts - losing mass

simples


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

You still on the lean gains approach (eating windows)??


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I haven't started yet pal, I'm on IIFYM till some point in jan when I cut, then I'll be trying intermittent fasting


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I find dieting down a lot easier than bulking up for some reason. I tried the keto approach but didn't work out great so went for a simple reduced calorie diet with a weekly re- feed. Did the trick for me but next time I cut I will give the carb cycle a go. Not a problem just yet as my bulk hasn't really taken off at the moment.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> I haven't started yet pal, I'm on IIFYM till some point in jan when I cut, then I'll be trying intermittent fasting


Good luck with that one mate, will be keeping a close eye.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I find dieting down a lot easier than bulking up for some reason. I tried the keto approach but didn't work out great so went for a simple reduced calorie diet with a weekly re- feed. Did the trick for me but next time I cut I will give the carb cycle a go. Not a problem just yet as my bulk hasn't really taken off at the moment.


Tbh I enjoyed the carb cycling... The deficient days really made me feel lean more than anything. A little mental enthusiasm more than anything.


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Good luck dude from a fellow natty. Got another journal going, as I wanna do a fitness show in 2014 potentially!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just a light session today, woke up today feeling sh!t again, dunno what's going on.

Flat bench 50kg 10 10 10 60kg 5 5

Dips bw 10 10 10

Oh press 40kg 8 8 8

Straight bar row 60kg 10 10

Squat 70kg 8 8 8

Dunno if I should have trained feeling like this again but it's done so see how it affects me.

Dose up on paracetamol and eat plenty now, back to work tonight


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Just a light session today, woke up today feeling sh!t again, dunno what's going on.
> 
> Flat bench 50kg 10 10 10 60kg 5 5
> 
> ...


Well in mate... If that's a light day I'd hate to keep up on a normal day

:scared:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

It isn't my normal routine, just done a few different things, normally be more sets or exercises


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

More sets?? Lol hats off


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah been doing alot of volume over the past 6 weeks or so, going onto a full/upper/lower when I get back onto it oroperly


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice full body workout there. All muscle groups hit. Sometimes it's nice to have a change.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fair enough mate... Looks like a nice session all round. Just out of interest what do you boys think of GVT


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Never tried it but I think it would be a very good system.

Diet and rest would have to be in order as to not to burn out with the intensity, but yeah you'll be a machine in no time on that fella


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Never tried it but I think it would be a very good system.
> 
> Diet and rest would have to be in order as to not to burn out with the intensity, but yeah you'll be a machine in no time on that fella


Far too hardcore for me mate (at the moment at least)

Just wondered what you thought of it seeing as you seem to prefer the higher rep ranges.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> You still on the lean gains approach (eating windows)??


eating windows ????

no wonder you have a sore throat.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Never tried GVT but I do like the higher rep ranges for hypertrophy but Im not sure 10 sets would be required. How long would a training session take ???


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Got in trouble with the mrs today.

I was out doing some errands and popped into poundstrecher to pick up some light bulbs, as I went to the counter I saw a blow heater reduced to £5 as the box was damaged, I thought that will do me for the shed so got it.

Later on mrs goes into shed to put something in tumble dryer, comes in face like thunder asking where it came from, I thought this is a bit strange, then the penny dropped, she had got me one for Xmas, low energy all different settings etc

She wasn't happy as she says I'm hard to buy for and she thought she had got me something I really needed (she was right!) now she's got to find me a "surprise" in 3 days.

I told her I don't need a surprise, just get me a load of protein and a couple of hoodys and I'm good!!

Anyway enough of that, I'm in work and so far all is quite, fingers crossed it stays that way till 7am.

Just gotta decide what film to watch now...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

School boy error mate 

I'm routinely in the poo for things like this but she drops so many hints then demands if I know what she's bought me....honesty being the best policy, jims in the dog house.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

When you said you wife went into the shed I thought you were going to say the heater had caught fire or something.

Last year my wife asked 3people to get a DVD for our youngest, on Christmas day he ended up with 3 of the same DVD.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just been out and done a workout, it wasn't planned but I've missed a few sessions this week so out I went.

Just done some bench, dips, rows, a bit of shoulder work.

Starting to feel human again today, on antibiotics now so hopefully crack on.

With the weight I've lost I think I look a little leaner so not all bad, think I'm gonna try to just maintain on 2500cals till I cut in jan


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm thinking I'm around 18% ATM at 13 stone 6 so hopefully lose a stone of fat and get down to about 12% then leeeean bulk


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Look leaner than your avi mate, keep it up!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Cutandjacked said:


> Look leaner than your avi mate, keep it up!


Maybe I should be Ill more often! Lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

2500 calories on Christmas day ? Just eating Christmas dinner them ? I'm planning on eating 2500 calories of turkey on it's own..as long as there is enough cranberry sauce of course.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> 2500 calories on Christmas day ? Just eating Christmas dinner them ? I'm planning on eating 2500 calories of turkey on it's own..as long as there is enough cranberry sauce of course.


Myfitnesspal is taking a day off


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Come on massively since your first picture mate when you first started! Lower abdomen coming in, arms look a fair bit bigger too.

I'm the same, bit of illness, poor diet, and I'm down half a stone or more. Sure it's mostly water etc, but very demotivating! Hope you're all sorted now, it tends to be lingering with everyone this year!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> 2500 calories on Christmas day ? Just eating Christmas dinner them ? I'm planning on eating 2500 calories of turkey on it's own..as long as there is enough cranberry sauce of course.


I thought it was a given that 25th and 26th are free-for-alls


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

empzb said:


> Come on massively since your first picture mate when you first started! Lower abdomen coming in, arms look a fair bit bigger too.
> 
> I'm the same, bit of illness, poor diet, and I'm down half a stone or more. Sure it's mostly water etc, but very demotivating! Hope you're all sorted now, it tends to be lingering with everyone this year!


Cheers pal, they say you look bigger when you drop water/fat so could be that, I'm happy enough after the week I've had.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Fcuk me mate. Great going. Look the bees


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking leaner there mate... Hats off something's working! :thumb:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

So all along the secret to being leaner was be Ill for a week, don't eat much and sleep. 

I didn't take creatine for about 4 days when I was sick so probably alot of water came off, now I'm taking it again I'll probably bloat up!

If I do then in sacking off the creatine for my cut


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

The cuts gonna be awsome fella


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

http://m.quickmeme.com/meme/35b2sy/


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm gonna start rattling soon!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks like you haven't had the best of weeks mate, look on the bright side at least the worst of it will have passed by Christmas day. I'm still living in fear of getting floored by it at Christmas because I have come through unscathed so far with it just a few sniffles and feeling sleepy a couple of times.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

It's been crap mate but luckily I'm feeling nearly 100% now, just in time for Xmas! 

Last nightshift tonight, get it out the way then enjoy the next few days, back in boxing day night :/


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Night shifts are bad at any time but over christmas the suck balls. My wife worked night for years and always had to work over christmas or new year. One year I ended up having beans on toast for my christmas dinner as the wife was in bed so there was no one to cook for. This year will be the first time shes been off for both christmas and new year since the kids were born.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I chose to work boxing day night and new years eve night so I could have Xmas eve and Xmas day off for the kids.

It would kill me to have not been there for the kids, they are so excited, I would've jacked it in if they said I had to work.

I hope your enjoying your toastie, I'm eating a can of mackerel to stay within my macros.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I will fire it in now mate, merry crimbo you and yours. Hope you all have a cracking time b


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Happy christmas to you and your family.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

hope santa is good to you when he comes mate. Have a good one.


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> I'm gonna start rattling soon!


What are these dude?! Coz u were ill? Happy Xmas again, have a good 'un


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Back on the nightshift tonight 

At least I can catchup with some journals n threads, then maybe a film later.

The kids had a great Xmas therefore I had a great Xmas, lots of food eaten, a few beers on Xmas day.

Next training day will be Friday I hope, probs just do an all over before getting back on routine on monday


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Cutandjacked said:


> What are these dude?! Coz u were ill? Happy Xmas again, have a good 'un


Kind of, there's an antibiotic in there as well as 2 500mg vit c, 2 multis, 1 zinc and 1 glucusomine

So a mixture of what I usually take and some extras for illness


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Subbing in.

I posted my cutting diet in the weight loss forum as requested mate.

I am going to get back on it in February as I'm a fat **** at the momen due to Christmas and living out of a suitcase in the USA on business. I'm there in most of January too, so will be even worse soon.

Definite think I can get abs back for summer though.

Looking forward to seeing your transformation too!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Today the bug I had is trying to make a comeback, sore throat again, tired, stomach cramps blah blah

Wish I could shake this and feel normal again, don't think all this chopping and changing from nights to days I'm doing is helping, but hopefully I'll feel ok enough to train tomorrow, then want to crack on from Monday back in routine and eating pattern.

Other than the Xmas day blowout, eating has been shocking over the past week n half due to this bug, not even hitting my maintance cals :/


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much about the training and diet at the moment I would just focus on getting well again. Thraining will stress your CNS which could slow your recoveryfrom the bug. It sounds bad but having a week off and just relaxing and resting may do you good. If you train and dont eat correctky then you could be wasting your time and hindering your recovery.

I agree the shifts wont be helping.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

faultline said:


> Today the bug I had is trying to make a comeback, sore throat again, tired, stomach cramps blah blah
> 
> Wish I could shake this and feel normal again, don't think all this chopping and changing from nights to days I'm doing is helping, but hopefully I'll feel ok enough to train tomorrow, then want to crack on from Monday back in routine and eating pattern.
> 
> Other than the Xmas day blowout, eating has been shocking over the past week n half due to this bug, not even hitting my maintance cals :/


Bad times mate. As @aad123 said, better to take time off and let yourself repair 100% rather than force gym, as the cold will linger on from my experience.

You'll lose weight but it'll mosty be water anyway and when you get back in to it you'll feel so much better. May even hit some PBs as your muscles will be fully repaired.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Taking your advice fellas, gonna leave the training till next week, had a crap sleep today, got no energy and absolutely no appetite whatsoever :/

It's pi$$ing me off because I really wanna get back into the routine of training and eating consistently, but a few more days r&r and hopefully shake it off for good!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just made a shake full of pro powder, PB, milk and evoo.

Cals 940

Fat 50

Carbs 40

Pro 80

If you can't eat your macros, drink them!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just finished work, going to bed in a little while, and I've done it! I've hit my maintance cals 

Cals 2503

Fat 98

Carbs 231

Pro 167

Macros were a bit out, would have liked 200+ pro but it's a start on my road to recovery


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think Iv got your bug. Last night I just had no interest in food, managed to force a shake and some nuts down but wasnt hungry at all. Woke up this morning with a banging head and all Iv had to eat is a bowl of coco pops. Youngest son is also feeling ill and kept us up most of the night, I hope this isnt the start of the bug, I dont mind being ill myself but its not nice when the kids come down with stuff. Im just going to listen to my body, keep my fluids up and just eat when Im hungry.

Hope you start to feel better for the new year as you have been ill for a while now.


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> Just finished work, going to bed in a little while, and I've done it! I've hit my maintance cals
> 
> Cals 2503
> 
> ...


yeh u wanna get that protein up mate. other than that looks good! u want protein to outweigh the carbs


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope your feeling better mate...

Sounds like the rest period could be needed more than wanted.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> I think Iv got your bug. Last night I just had no interest in food, managed to force a shake and some nuts down but wasnt hungry at all. Woke up this morning with a banging head and all Iv had to eat is a bowl of coco pops. Youngest son is also feeling ill and kept us up most of the night, I hope this isnt the start of the bug, I dont mind being ill myself but its not nice when the kids come down with stuff. Im just going to listen to my body, keep my fluids up and just eat when Im hungry.
> 
> Hope you start to feel better for the new year as you have been ill for a while now.


I hope you haven't mate, I don't mind the 24hr things but this is dragging on for weeks.

I'm feeling a bit better today, just very tired as is usual after the last nightshift, getting up early to try to reset body clock, looking to train Monday


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Cutandjacked said:


> yeh u wanna get that protein up mate. other than that looks good! u want protein to outweigh the carbs


Yeah it was just a case of actually starting eating again, I normally aim for around 230g a day


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> Hope your feeling better mate...
> 
> Sounds like the rest period could be needed more than wanted.


Cheers pal, hoping I come back stronger


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Cheers pal, hoping I come back stronger


If nothing else the rest has highlighted how many niggles and minor injuries I was carrying...you can only get stronger mate.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That bug you have really is lingering mate, that's been weeks has it not? You been to the docs about it? Hope it shifts soon so you can get back to normal bud.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Had a rest, ate drank whatever, today back on it.

Monday Fullbody:

Dips 3x5 7kg 5 5 5

Deads 4x6 76kg 6 6 6 6

Bb row 3x10 34kg 10 10 10

Squats 3x10 50kg 10 10

shrugs 3x10 9kg 12 12 12

Cgbp 3x10 20kg 15 15 15

Thought I'd deload and start lightish but half way through I was dead on my feet, need to get diet back on to get energy going and strength is down.

No doubt a few weeks in I'll be back to where I was, but feels like 2 steps backwards tbh :/

I'll catch up with all journals later, on the nightshift tonight


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I wouldn't be too hard on yourself, you have been feeling ill for a while so your energy levels will be low. Just give it a week or two and you will be smashing through your workouts again. Your muscles just need timeto recover and once you start eating properlyt again you will feel fine.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Had a rest, ate drank whatever, today back on it.
> 
> Monday Fullbody:
> 
> ...


Rest mate. Honestly in the long run it'll help. Take a step back and hit it hard in a few days. Otherwise you're gonna get ill again


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

don't worry mate. I did my first barbell sesion in 6 weeks today, bench is down 20, squats 30 and was rubbish on everything else.

Happy new year


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Happy new year everyone!

I'm in work so my new years resolution is to find a new fcuking job!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Happy new year matey...

You can have mine if you like!! Unpaid leave till Thursday now..


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My wife changed her job last year after working nights over Christmas and new year. She took a pay cut but is much happier as a result. If your so unhappy it is time for a change.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Just a kick in the cookers the job market is so ****e....


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I know job markets sh!te, I applied for about 30 jobs before I got this one in sept, but I'll be applying like mad in the coming weeks.

Last few hours of the nightshift then I'm off for 4 nights, woooooo, I've had 2 pikeys sitting in a van in the carpark all night, what they up to?

They come in a couple of times and been in n out the van, all very strange, normally they would just get the room for the night then get a refund the next morning but these 2 r up to something!

Training when I get up, upper body, bring it


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nailed my macros for the day/night

2484 cals

87 fat

185 carbs

224 pro


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicely done matey...no pikey bashing to report then


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice protein consumption, Im aiming for 200g plus a day bit fell slightly short the last few days. Should be fine now back at work.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

tell them someones handing out free coils of copper wire down the road, that'll get them to fk off lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Been swimming with the nippers, then home for a workout.

Weds:

Dips 3x5 11kg 5 5 5

Flat bench 3x10 42.5kg 10 45kg 10 10

Bb row 4x6 45kg 6 6 6 6

Straightbar row 3x10 50kg 10 10 8

Skulls 3x10 20kg 10 10 8

Ez curl 3x10 20kg 10 10 8

DB OH press 3x8 10kg 8 8 8

Still finding my feet again but this felt quite good, but light on some things, but heavy on others,but all in all good stuff.

Pwo meal: 400g mince, 250g basmati, 1/2 jar chilli con carne


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I see your calories are fairly low, are you now cutting ? If so what is your plan of action.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm sticking to around maintance, about 2400-2600 for me, until I'm a few weeks back into training after my layoff then I'll be using intermittent fasting on around 2100-2200 a day to cut some fat and see where I get to in a few months.

Ideally I'd like to cut down to about 12% to start to see some definition then lean gains from there


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Never tried IF as I know I would just get too hungry but I have read about carb cycling in another journal so my give that a go later in the year just to see how it works for me. There are so many different methods out there that you just need to see what works for you. Thats what makes this game so difficult, if it was one size fits all it would be a walk in the park but sadly its not so simple and we spend months trying new things and sometimes they dont work. I think consistancy is the key and once you get on the right track you are fine, the problem is finding that track in the first place.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> I'm sticking to around maintance, about 2400-2600 for me, until I'm a few weeks back into training after my layoff then I'll be using intermittent fasting on around 2100-2200 a day to cut some fat and see where I get to in a few months.
> 
> Ideally I'd like to cut down to about 12% to start to see some definition then lean gains from there


Well done mate. Get on if. I'm doing it until I also hit 12% bf. I'm deffo losing weight.

Love your pwo meal mate. My favourite! Please tell me though that 250g rice was cooked weight. Haha. I have 100g dry


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Never tried IF as I know I would just get too hungry but I have read about carb cycling in another journal so my give that a go later in the year just to see how it works for me. There are so many different methods out there that you just need to see what works for you. Thats what makes this game so difficult, if it was one size fits all it would be a walk in the park but sadly its not so simple and we spend months trying new things and sometimes they dont work. I think consistancy is the key and once you get on the right track you are fine, the problem is finding that track in the first place.


Mate believe it or not j also became worried about hunger on IF. Guess what though. Zilch. No hunger at all. I'm loving it!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Well done mate. Get on if. I'm doing it until I also hit 12% bf. I'm deffo losing weight.
> 
> Love your pwo meal mate. My favourite! Please tell me though that 250g rice was cooked weight. Haha. I have 100g dry


Lol yeah it was cooked weight, I used one of then microwave pouches for quickness


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Making me hungry boys. Let alone those running IF lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Wednesday weigh in: 13 stone 6lbs

Just dropped the mrs at work, kids in bed, now to catchup on wsm...


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I only get hungry because I sit next to a human eating machine at work. His idea of fruit is jam in his afternoon sponge cake. It's all I can do to resist the constant supply of biscuits, cakes and chock. I fill myself up with protein so there's no room for crap that is constantly on offer.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Friday legs:

Squats 3x5 75kg 5 5 5

Calf raises 3x20 75kg 20 20 14

Bb leg curl 4x10 10kg 10 10 10 10

Sldl 3x10 50kg 10 10 10

Tryed a new exercise, barbell leg curls, went light to get form right and now will crack on with them.

I was considering giving up squats this routine but last ditch attempt I watched on YouTube "so you think you know how to squat" turns out I was doing EVERYTHING wrong!!!

Corrected everything, and boom, 75kg felt like bw squats, will up 5kg a week and should blast past my previous best of 90kg.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Friday legs:
> 
> Squats 3x5 75kg 5 5 5
> 
> ...


Mate it's amazing when you get it Right. I added loads by just keeping my elbows nice and tucked. Once you tighten up you fly!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well done mate...nice when you hear a success story..

Your calf raises standing ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes mate, soon as rack the bar after squats, quick rest then back under it for calf raises.

The barbell leg curls took a bit of balancing but needs must with limited equipment


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Yes mate, soon as rack the bar after squats, quick rest then back under it for calf raises.
> 
> The barbell leg curls took a bit of balancing but needs must with limited equipment


You able to decline the bench for these bud?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

In what way mate?

I just sat sideways on the bench and balanced the bar , then curled it from under the bench to straight leg


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I was thinking of the reverse motion mate, more for the calf than quad.

Laying on your front to draw your feet up to the hams... Crossed wires lol.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Have you tried DB leg curl. Just grip the db between the arches of your feet, might be less complicated than barbell leg curls.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I thought you had gone awol mate, went quiet for a bit in here. Think I need to look at that squat video you are talking about.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Have you tried DB leg curl. Just grip the db between the arches of your feet, might be less complicated than barbell leg curls.


I thought I might get it more stable on a bb but I'll try DB next time to compare


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

AAlan said:


> I thought you had gone awol mate, went quiet for a bit in here. Think I need to look at that squat video you are talking about.


Only while I was Ill mate, deffo look at the vid, very good


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just watched the so you think you can squat videos. Very interesting and well presented. I have the knee turning in issue myself so I need to focus in my hip strength more, as Iv introduced leg press this should help. The other issue I have is when I go heavy close to failure my legs straighten out before my back is fully errect. No idea what causes that as it wasnt covered in the videos. I may post a question on here to see what the squat guru's advise.

Getting ready for my buffet soon.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Enjoy the grub pal.

I always kept my legs straight and went straight up n down, never heard of the legs bowing outward as you go down, by it don't half make a difference, I never kept my head up either 

Really helped me and now I'm looking forward to squatting next time!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Feeling the legs today, top of calves sore as fcuk, bits of my legs are hurting that dont normally, must be squatting properly that has brought other muscles into play.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Feeling the legs today, top of calves sore as fcuk, bits of my legs are hurting that dont normally, must be squatting properly that has brought other muscles into play.


Can only be a good thing mate... Looking forward to some calf cramps later ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah about as much as I'm looking forward to going to work later :/


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Yeah about as much as I'm looking forward to going to work later :/


Nights again buddy?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Always nights mate, will be training feeling like a zombie this week


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Always nights mate, will be training feeling like a zombie this week


I feel for you... Me and nights don't get on in the slightest any more.

Strong black coffee and a handful of haribo.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Got to love those squats.. I may have a stair lift fitted for my next leg day. Going up two flights of stairs after a heavy leg day is no joke. Actually going up is not too bad, it's the coming back down that hurts. I'm with you on the calf cramps, mine are still slightly sore after last Wednesdays session and I only did 2 light sets of standing calf raises. Should be good for this Tuesdays workout though.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

One of my tasks throughout the night at work is doing security walks every 45 mins, this involves going up and down 2 flights of stairs every time, my legs are not looking forward to this tonight!

Doing upper #1 when I get up tomorrow, I've tried black coffee with sugar in the past and it helps a little so will see how that goes.

6 3/4 hours left at work, bit of job hunting and a film I think.....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> One of my tasks throughout the night at work is doing security walks every 45 mins, this involves going up and down 2 flights of stairs every time, my legs are not looking forward to this tonight!
> 
> Doing upper #1 when I get up tomorrow, I've tried black coffee with sugar in the past and it helps a little so will see how that goes.
> 
> 6 3/4 hours left at work, bit of job hunting and a film I think.....


Could always be worse mate...

Although being your probably alone you can always get away with the hands and feet approach to the stairs


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Wasn't too bad going up but coming down was a different story, started getting old by 4am, slide down the banister at one point lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Wasn't too bad going up but coming down was a different story, started getting old by 4am, slide down the banister at one point lol


Haha brilliant, unleash that inner child.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Upper #1 done

Mon:

Warmup

Flat bench 3x5 55kg 5 5 5

Dips 3x10 bw 10 10 6

Straightbar row 4x6 57.5kg 6 6 6 6

Bb row 3x10 35kg 10 10 10

BB Shoulder press 3x10 35kg 10 10 7

Cgbp 3x10 20kg 10 10 10

Hammer curl 3x10 10kg 10 8 8

Was dead on my feet when I was doing shoulder press, knew I'd be tired today, dunno if it is slightly to much volume.

Gonna have a shower n a pro shake, will catch up on everything later at work.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I find standing shoulder press takes a lot out of me, not sure why but I think its down to all the stabiliser muscle working hard to stop me falling over. A great exercise for the core muscles.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice volume on the close grip... I've never really gotten hold of these.. Bar wobbles all over the gaff.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Nice volume on the close grip... I've never really gotten hold of these.. Bar wobbles all over the gaff.


I find close handed ( thombs touching ) press ups do the same job but a lot safer, the only wobble is me trying to get up after a few sets.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tris have just always painfully pumped after any kinda exercising I put directly onto them...

Anyway I digress, certainly shaping up to be a solid upper routine, everything seems covered.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

How you feeling after being ill for so long mate? Do you think you are back to normal yet or still a little run down?


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm in on this to faultline. We all seem to be similar abilities so its good to be part of the group and see if our gains are similar


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

We few, we happy few, we band of brothers;

For he to-day that sheds his blood with me

Shall be my brother; be he ne'er so vile,

This day shall gentle his condition:

And gentlemen in England now a-bed

Shall think themselves accursed they were not here,

And hold their manhoods cheap whiles any speaks

That fought with us upon Saint Crispin's day.

UK-M band of brother are we.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

AAlan said:


> How you feeling after being ill for so long mate? Do you think you are back to normal yet or still a little run down?


Back to normal but after the near enough 2 week layoff and bad diet, strength is defo down, struggled to get through that workout tonight but battled through.

Just sticking to around maintance cals for a few weeks while I get back into it then gonna attempt a cut


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Macros for today/night will be:

Cals 2473

103 fat

168 carbs

210 pro

Happy enough with that, could've got another 100-150 cals of carbs in but that's nitpicking

Had a nice quiet, boring night at work, but got to watch the "so you think you can bench" series, interesting how he tells you to do it, I'll give it a go weds n see.

Also watched collateral damage, not one of arnies finest moments.....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> We few, we happy few, we band of brothers;
> 
> For he to-day that sheds his blood with me
> 
> ...


Deeply profound for this hour of the day mate.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

If nothing else it's good to know its business as usual fella...

Is it the whole "pinched shoulder blades and utilise the legs" approach?

Must admit I haven't seen these yet.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Macros for today/night will be:
> 
> Cals 2473
> 
> ...


That's what I'm doing. I do everything perfect apart from lying flat as a fart. Flat chest and all. My bench should fly up if I get it Right as should yours


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I saw a video recently highlighting the difference between a powerlifting and a bodybuilding bench press. One is designed purely for power and the other for muscular development. Cant remember the title but an interesting video.

Iv given up on flat bench as I am just no good at it, it just doesnt suit my body structure at all. I find DB pressing far better for me and its a little safer also.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I saw a video recently highlighting the difference between a powerlifting and a bodybuilding bench press. One is designed purely for power and the other for muscular development. Cant remember the title but an interesting video.
> 
> Iv given up on flat bench as I am just no good at it, it just doesnt suit my body structure at all. I find DB pressing far better for me and its a little safer also.


elbows tucked in vs. elbows flared out i think thats what you're on about mate?

the powerlifting style engages my core a lot i find


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

The more I was benching the more I found the shoulders coming into play..no no!!

I'm always carrying cuff pain anyway so this time round I'm tucking everything in


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> The more I was benching the more I found the shoulders coming into play..no no!!
> 
> I'm always carrying cuff pain anyway so this time round I'm tucking everything in


hes a little hot headed with rage lol but very good coach in my opinion


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> hes a little hot headed with rage lol but very good coach in my opinion


Will have a shufty later buddy


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah I think he coaches it well, looks proper uncomfortable though, but he does say its the strength way of benching, not sure what he'd do differently for bodybuilding?

Anyway I'm gonna try it coz I've had all sorts of problems with benching, especially in the shoulders, which this is said to fix!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I posted a thread at the end of last year asking if I should do bench or dips for my main chest movement and I was amazed that the common answer was that dips were the better option. It goes against what I have always believed but according to the replies I got most people on here were in favour of dips. As a result I now start my chest routine with dips.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Must admit I was a fan of dips myself when I was training before. It was an exercise I was always pretty good at and felt more comfortable pushing harder with than bench because there was no fear of getting stuck under the bar if I failled.

Had a look at that video, if I had seen someone benching like that I would have thought they were doing it all wrong and only doing a half rep! lol shows what I know!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah I love dips and I'm doing dips and bench twice a week for chest in this current routine, shall see how it goes.

Look what the postman brought me today










Just what I need for doing my straightbar rows 

Had a rest day today but not much rest :/ 1st off the silly mare that was suppose to take over from me this morning at 7am didn't turn up till 8.15am, so I ended up sleeping from 9.30-14.00 then up taking mrs to the drs, dog to the vets etc

Sitting there watching tv about 9pm started to drop off, just what I don't need before a nightshift, just wanted to go to bed but heyho try to get a good kip tomorrow.

I've got a cold as well  lemsip abuse tonight


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice, have you got a cable setup in your home gym?

Could have been worse, could have taken the dog to the Drs and the Mrs to the vet. Would have been in bother then!

You think the amount of colds and being ill could be lack of rest/sleep related mate? That's been a fair while you have been under the weather. Nightshift not agreeing with you maybe?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

stay strong faultline! dunno how you guys do it tbh!

yeah thats what i was thinking alan. recently i missed 2 nights sleep and for the first time in my life caught something like what most people get over xmas. i put that down to poor diet and lack of sleep 100%


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

AAlan said:


> Nice, have you got a cable setup in your home gym?
> 
> Could have been worse, could have taken the dog to the Drs and the Mrs to the vet. Would have been in bother then!
> 
> You think the amount of colds and being ill could be lack of rest/sleep related mate? That's been a fair while you have been under the weather. Nightshift not agreeing with you maybe?


The handle is purely for the bar rows as when I was doing hand over hand I was crushing the bottom one.

As long as I get the right one in the vets for spaying on Friday I'll be ok!

Nightshift is crap mate, 4on 4off seriously messing with my sleep pattern, just get used to one then your changing.

Training when I've just started or finished a run of nights and I'm tired isn't helping I'm sure but I'll crack on till I can find a new job!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

DigIt said:


> stay strong faultline! dunno how you guys do it tbh!
> 
> yeah thats what i was thinking alan. recently i missed 2 nights sleep and for the first time in my life caught something like what most people get over xmas. i put that down to poor diet and lack of sleep 100%


Hope your on the road to recovery pal, mines coming and going now :/

For me it's definitely lack of sleep


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Days macros

2494 cals

108 fat

191 carbs

198 pro


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So I take it we are all now fully paid up members of the dips appreciation society 

Loving the new you btw, how you gonna be doing the rows... Tbar pull up fashion?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The new me?

Yeah like tbar rows, put one end of the bar in the corner, load the other end up then hook the handle under the bar and row it


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I like the idea of that with the rows 10/10 for that.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good exercise but when your going hand over hand and going heavy you end up crushing the hand underneath hence the handle.

Dunno why I'm laying here awake, only slept for 6 hours and I'm wide awake, doesn't make sense I was jnackered when I went to bed.

Cold has got worse, worse, worse whole head feels bunged up, sinus pain, headache the lot.

Gonna attempt another couple of hours kip


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> So I take it we are all now fully paid up members of the dips appreciation society
> 
> Loving the new you btw, how you gonna be doing the rows... Tbar pull up fashion?


[email protected] meant the new toy...

Fvcking phone.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Upper #2 done

All the emphasis was on stimulation instead of annihilation, nothing was taken to failure, reps lowered if I felt failure was near, dropped tri n bi work out as I wanted the least damage to my CNS as poss, what fun this illness is :/

Weds

Dips 3x5 11kg 5 5 5

Flat bench 3x10 50kg 10 8 6

Bb row 3x5 45kg 5 5 5

Straightbar row 3x10 50kg 10 10 8

DB shoulder press 3x8 12.5kg 8 8 8

Let's row!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> [email protected] meant the new toy...
> 
> Fvcking phone.


Yeah yeah a likely story, just admit you're showing some man love to faultline!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Still knocked out a decent workout despite feeling under the weather mate. Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

DigIt said:


> stay strong faultline! dunno how you guys do it tbh!
> 
> yeah thats what i was thinking alan. recently i missed 2 nights sleep and for the first time in my life caught something like what most people get over xmas. i put that down to poor diet and lack of sleep 100%


Thats the only time I ever seem to get colds or flu or stuff like that is when I haven't had a proper sleep for a few days and been busy.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Will have no idea of my macros today as the mrs just made a monster shepards pie which I duely demolished, now for some beechams and rest before work


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

faultline said:


> Will have no idea of my macros today as the mrs just made a monster shepards pie which I duely demolished, now for some beechams and rest before work


shepherds pie DEE LISH love it


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't think going to failure is always required, I never train legs to failure and they seem to grow. Plus going to failure will have an effect on your CNS.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

This is turning into a cheat day!

Look what she's just produced.....









Apple strudel with custard...mmmmmm

You need this stuff when your ill


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Tell your wife Im a little ill also and it would be a shame if that last piece of strudle were to go to waste. Just pop it up to mine and I have it for supper.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Haha, that piece didn't hang around for long 

In work now, nursing a beechams, feel a bit better just tired.

Last night tonight then 4 lovely nights off, catch up on sleep and get my macros back on track after today's sins, legs on Friday :-0

Weigh in: 13 stone 7lbs, so I've gained 1lb this week even though I'm trying to eat at maintance, doesn't really matter as in gearing up for my cut which I'll probably start next week. Intermittent fasting. That is all


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Rest day today.

No work tonight 

Will partake in some overdue "cardio" tonight.....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Rest day today.
> 
> No work tonight
> 
> Will partake in some overdue "cardio" tonight.....


Jammy git!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> Rest day today.
> 
> No work tonight
> 
> Will partake in some overdue "cardio" tonight.....


Careful you will make Jim jealous and he will end up calling you names with that kinda talk :tongue:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Very sore subject at the moment...therefore outburst of aggressive and often abusive name calling and/or random offensive comments may follow...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> Very sore subject at the moment...therefore outburst of aggressive and often abusive name calling and/or random offensive comments may follow...


Whys that mate? Taken a vow of celibacy?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Whys that mate? Taken a vow of celibacy?


Not intentionally...

Right so the Mrs had a really good idea.... We should stay clear of the intimate side of the marriage so we can appreciate the other "nurturing and caring" side... Some [email protected] she read in take a break or something.

I decided to go along with it, sounded kinda romantic in a way...

6weeks later it's not so romantic, it ceased being romantic at least 4weeks ago......

Still rant over.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

The man love comment from the other day starting to make sense now Faultline? Jim's horny and anything is game by the looks of it! :lol:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Sorry Jim mate, that was was set up lovely and I couldn't hold back lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Pmsl sorry.... How longs this suppose to last?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

**** that man i feel your pain. last time i felt the warmth of a lady was in september, before i broke up with my gril of 11 months (3 weeks off a year..)

it's not good. at all. i'm going to break the next girl that i'm with in half lol


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

DigIt said:


> **** that man i feel your pain. last time i felt the warmth of a lady was in september, before i broke up with my gril of 11 months (3 weeks off a year..)
> 
> it's not good. at all. i'm going to break the next girl that i'm with in half lol


Or blow your load after 3 strokes!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

6 weeks WTF, you must have balls like water melons. I'm surprised you can squat with those bad boys getting in the way. I'd just surprise her in the night. If your fast it will be over before she wakes up ....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Sorry Jim mate, that was was set up lovely and I couldn't hold back lol


Haha...cvnt!

And yes I do mean that most sincerely.

Note to self: always edit "auto correct" induced **** comments.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

AAlan said:


> Or blow your load after 3 strokes!


Either way job done !


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fair play lads.

New approach.

I'm off to assert my manliness and read her the riot act!!!

By that I mean I've picked up a bunch of flowers and a bottle of Malibu.

She will either be romanticised or drunk.

The latter will also work with aad123 's suggestion of sleep abuse.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm a regular offender 

Iv woke up mid flow on more than once.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I'm a regular offender
> 
> Iv woke up mid flow on more than once.


Is that not slightly illegal


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Either way job done !


Good point well made


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds illegal...,

Jim, 6 weeks deserves a medal, tell her you've done your time, whip her kit off and give her the best 20 seconds of your life


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Sounds illegal...,
> 
> Jim, 6 weeks deserves a medal, tell her you've done your time, whip her kit off and give her the best 20 seconds of your life


20seconds!!!!!

I wasn't gonna bother with forplay


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Or blow your load after 3 strokes!


no doubt, but will continue to the 2nd, 3rd and maybe 4th round for sure. a good days ****ing is definitely in order lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> no doubt, but will continue to the 2nd, 3rd and maybe 4th round for sure. a good days ****ing is definitely in order lol


The joys of youth


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> The joys of youth


don't i know it


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Is that not slightly illegal


I don't mean she wakes up, it's me that wakes up. Quite often I wife tells mee iv been up to my night prowling and I have no memory of it at all. It's like sleep walking but more horizontal.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I don't mean she wakes up, it's me that wakes up. Quite often I wife tells mee iv been up to my night prowling and I have no memory of it at all. It's like sleep walking but more horizontal.


That old chestnut :whistling:

Although that is a recognised condition.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Legs, done!

Fri:

Box squats 50kg 10 10

Squats 3x5 80kg 5 5 5

Calf raises 3x20 73.5kg 20 20 18

Bb leg curl 4x10 20kg 10 10 10 10

Sldl 3x10 55kg 10 10 10

All felt good, but I think I need to study that squat vid again, as every time I put the bar on my back it felt like my spine was being compressed like a spring?!

Could be that my back was too straight, dunno, I will investigate


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Legs, done!
> 
> Fri:
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good old case of the bar being too high bud.

The top of my spine was bruised and battered for a while before I sorted it and moved the bar further down the traps.

Solid looking raises though...

We expecting a wobbly day tomorrow??


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Could well be that, I was gonna push for a PB today but didn't wanna risk it after I felt that, I know for next time.

Right, gonna order some protein today as I have about 5/6 scoops left, anyone got any suggestions, codes etc


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

faultline said:


> Could well be that, I was gonna push for a PB today but didn't wanna risk it after I felt that, I know for next time.
> 
> Right, gonna order some protein today as I have about 5/6 scoops left, anyone got any suggestions, codes etc


maxiraw a protein blend, 3 diff kinds of protein in it release over time. For pwo tho just whey mate mp bulk powders or even off maxiraw , they sell raspberry whey!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Could well be that, I was gonna push for a PB today but didn't wanna risk it after I felt that, I know for next time.
> 
> Right, gonna order some protein today as I have about 5/6 scoops left, anyone got any suggestions, codes etc


Only use MP online mate.

I just grab a tub or whatever, as and when I think it's either cheap or I'm in desperate need.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

With squats try lowering the bar and also reaising your eldows up a little, this makes the traps contract a little. It took me a while to find the right position after using a foam pad for a long time.

Also go easy on the box squats as I personally think they are dangerous. When you hit the box your body will stop moving but the weight will still be pushing down, as your ass has no where to move all the force of the weight will be placed on your spine, not good in my view. The risk is only slight and with lighter weights and proper form may well never happen but it could only take one bad rep. Some people do box squats with no issues but I dont take the risk.

Im sure others will disagree but this is my view.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I've always used the touch and go approach on boxes...very slow of the negatives, slight touch and slow on the positive, but then I've never really thought on using the box squats with anything overly heavy.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Maxiraw strawberry whey ordered.

The box squats were just for my warmup, but iirc in the squat vid I watched he recommends doing them for some reason or other??

But yeah they were nice n light so no dramas, the 3x5 were full squats.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

A little something to try.....

13g pro in 100g serving, thought it might be more than this, hope it's nice


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> A little something to try.....
> 
> 13g pro in 100g serving, thought it might be more than this, hope it's nice


Welcome to the dark side :thumb:

I just smashed 250g

170kcal

10.5g carbs

30g pro


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Add a scoop of whey to boost the protein content. Once you try you'll be hooked.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Jim with your recent behaviour are you sure smashed is a good word to be bounding around.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Jim with your recent behaviour are you sure smashed is a good word to be bounding around.


I'm not living this one down am I


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok cards on the table:

If faultline detests the stuff who's taking the blame?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Not I


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Not I


Butter wouldn't melt.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

If only that we're true.

I think our friend is getting in some more cardio, he's been gone a while. Either that it he's throwing up the quark.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I was just thinking the same....

The journals have gone cardio mad :whistling:

I'm sure he's just savouring the "quark experience"


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I haven't actually tried it yet :-0

I'm on 220g on protein so far today so might save it for tomorrow, or is that being a bit anal?

Shouldn't have mentioned anal with Jim around should I....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

...


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Jim you have issues, I think the last 6 weeks has fried your brain. Think you need to speak with a health care professional.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Morning fella.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning all...

I will keep my "issues" under wraps today..... Honest.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

faultline said:


> Maxiraw strawberry whey ordered.
> 
> The box squats were just for my warmup, but iirc in the squat vid I watched he recommends doing them for some reason or other??
> 
> But yeah they were nice n light so no dramas, the 3x5 were full squats.


they have a fantastic 10% cashback reward system plus free delivery on all orders, they text you 2 days before delivery and the day before as well to confirm. very professional, efficient company. plus you get a free introductory pack of goodies on your first order over £50 i think


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Morning all...
> 
> I will keep my "issues" under wraps today..... Honest.


haha. be good. morning pal...working today? any training?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Morning b!tches, the only place I've got DOMS this morning is my @rse cheeks! :/ I'm expecting everything else to follow tomorrow, who's training today?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm doing pull workout today if I get time between taking kids swimming and wife shopping.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok, training talk.

Or more accurately diet talk, I plan to start intermittent fasting on Monday, and have most of it figured out but still need answers for some things.

So it's 16 hour fast, 8 hour eating window.

I'll start with 2200 cals n see how it goes, I'll aim for 220 protein, around 100-120g fat and the rest from carbs.

1 cheat day a week where I'll eat whatever I want but stick to the 8 hour window.

The questions:

What can I have during the fast? Just water, tea etc or can a protein shake be had?

A problem in going to have is my shift pattern and the timings.

For instance, I start nights again on Monday so if I eat from 11am - 7pm then 16 hours later is 11am but I won't be up till about 2/3 pm. So can I change the timings?

Also on my last night I'll have the same problem where I'm eating say 6pm-2am but then I'll get up early about 12pm to get back in the day routine but I'll wanna start eating! So there won't be 16 hours between windows.

Sorry if your confused/bored, I might have to make a thread about this if I don't get the answers here as I wanted to start this monday


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Ok, training talk.
> 
> Or more accurately diet talk, I plan to start intermittent fasting on Monday, and have most of it figured out but still need answers for some things.
> 
> ...


Right then buddy boy I will kick this off with my understanding (researched prior to my barb cycling phase)

There's no golden rule of timing "windows" typically you work on a 8hr period...for the 9-5ers that's pretty straight forward seeing as half of the fasting period your asleep anyway

As long as your only consuming your food sources in that 8 hour window it's all ok, the 16hr "fast" window is when you stick to fluids only (excluding protein shakes etc as these are seen as a food source) so teas, water, non alcoholic drinks...

The problem you have mate is the times your up and about...being an anti social job and all that 

Personally I would use "rolling" timings from Monday.

What time do you get up normally on a Monday morning if your facing the first night shift that night?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

About 11, so I'd probably eat from 11/12-7/8 then Tuesday won't be up till about 2/3 so the fast is something like 18/19 hours instead of 16


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Personally I wouldn't like to suffer a night shift without some for of grub so I would get up at 11 and hammer some green tea (natural hunger suppressant and high caffeine content)

Monday

Fast 11am-4pm

Eating window 4pm-midnight

Fast midnight-4pm

And so on....


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The only problem with this is I leave at 1030 and can't eat at work till about 1ish that's why I was gonna do 6-2 but can't wait till 6 on my first night! It's a tough one, also when I finish nights I need to be eating during the day again


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> The only problem with this is I leave at 1030 and can't eat at work till about 1ish that's why I was gonna do 6-2 but can't wait till 6 on my first night! It's a tough one, also when I finish nights I need to be eating during the day again


Bit of a spanner in the works.

Nobody's saying you gotta stick to a 16/8hr split... If you increase the eating windows by a couple of hours 4pm--2am is that doable?

As for coming off shift eat from 2pm till 10pm?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah I think it's gonna have to be something like that, need to get my head round this


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Yeah I think it's gonna have to be something like that, need to get my head round this


Jot it all down mate...

Each day, hour by hour...


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

This IF sounds like too much hard work to me. If I'm awake I eat, if I'm asleep I don't - simples.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Tbh if I was on day shift it would easy.

It's purely for fat loss for me, wouldn't be doing it on a bulk, some people do


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just tried the quark.

How they have the nerve to call that a cheese I don't know.

Tastes like a mild lemon yogurt to me, not bad, don't think I could do the 250g tub in one like Jim, but it's ok.

Not cheese though


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Just tried the quark.
> 
> How they have the nerve to call that a cheese I don't know.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the non cheese-soft cheese appreciation society :thumb:

Add a little sweetener and the full tubs g2g


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I can see how strawberry whey would be nice with it, like a strawberry yogurt


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Couple of times I've had a dollop of jam too... Gives me a "cheat fix"

Honey is nice too, just like a Greek yogurt really.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

It grows on you, I've just polished off the whole tub.

Have to experiment with putting things in it, berries would be nice.

What's the macro difference between quark n Greek yogurt?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Quark. Greek yogurt

69kcal. 55kcal

4.1g carbs. 4.8g carbs

12g pro. 7.6g pro

0.2g fat. 0.2g fat

N/A. 4.2g sugar

N/A. 0.4g dietary fibre.

100g as myfitnesspal tells it mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Been on the quark trail today but my local Asda has none in. In fact they didn't have a lot in. I can't believe they had no chicken fillets, what on earth am I going to eat now ? I guess I will have to go back tomorrow.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just back from a cards night with friends, done a bit of virtual horse racing too.

Kids just gone to bed, should get a nice lay in tomorrow


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Just back from a cards night with friends, done a bit of virtual horse racing too.
> 
> Kids just gone to bed, should get a nice lay in tomorrow


Sounds good mate... I do love my cards.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So we gonna nail the IF today bud?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Fine tune the details today, starts tomorrow.

I'll update later how I plan to run it with timings, macro breakdown etc

I'll probably run it for 8 weeks to start with, 1lb a week loss so around half a stone, that will take me down to 13 stone and I'll see how it's going.

Photos every 2 weeks I think to see if there's a difference.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Fine tune the details today, starts tomorrow.
> 
> I'll update later how I plan to run it with timings, macro breakdown etc
> 
> ...


Good stuff mate... Look forward to the update. Massive interest in how this pans out.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Quark. Greek yogurt
> 
> 69kcal. 55kcal
> 
> ...


i have found a lot of their info wrong mate

use it as you will but, just don't take it as gospel. read the packet of everything you eat, write it down on a book and anytime you eat that meal refer to the book for macros


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> i have found a lot of their info wrong mate
> 
> use it as you will but, just don't take it as gospel. read the packet of everything you eat, write it down on a book and anytime you eat that meal refer to the book for macros


I will be honest I normally use the barcode scan and compare the info to the actual label.

Little bit anal like that...


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I tried to work out the IF for a while there. My head now hurts. I'm stumped, shifts are a pain in the ass.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Right so what's the conclusion?

We would all be alot better off with a 9-5!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Pretty much!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Pretty much!


Bugg*r it... I'm destined to be a tubby weakling until the day I retire


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Bugg*r it... I'm destined to be a tubby weakling until the day I retire


Then you will be a wrinkly tubby weakling? :tongue:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Been out all day, took the kids n dogs to a country park with some castle ruins to explore, mrs is cooking a beef roast n I'm about to watch ****nal-city with a couple pear ciders :-0

IF update is on the horizon.....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Been out all day, took the kids n dogs to a country park with some castle ruins to explore, mrs is cooking a beef roast n I'm about to watch ****nal-city with a couple pear ciders :-0
> 
> IF update is on the horizon.....


I love how ukm censors that god awful football club..... It's public service at its best.

And yes I'm a Yiddo.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> And yes I'm a Yiddo.


How do I neg this, and no I'm not a gooner


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> How do I neg this, and no I'm not a gooner


Lol probably deserved.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

When I saw your location as se London I thought u was gonna be millwall, then we would have had a problem


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> When I saw your location as se London I thought u was gonna be millwall, then we would have had a problem


Born and raised in north London mate...

Don't tell me your Brighton.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

West ham pal, hence the millwall reference


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> West ham pal, hence the millwall reference


Bit hard to narrow Down the millwall rivalry...hammers, palace, Charlton ....they all kick up a stink on match day lol.

So negs all round tonight


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok IF. 16 hour fast to 8 hour eating window.

My normal eating times on nightshift will be 6pm-2am.

My normal eating times on days off will be 12pm-8pm.

When I'm starting and finishing nights the timings will be slightly off such as a longer fast when I start and a shorter fast when I finish.

From what I've been reading it doesn't matter too much if your slightly out here n there the main thing is that you fast for long periods and eat for shorter periods.

1 cheat day a week where cals won't be counted but the fast will still happen.

Aiming for 2200 cals, 200-220 pro, 100-120 fats the rest from carbs.

I'll see what loss I get after a week of that then reevaluate.

I'll weigh Sunday nights so I can set the next week up from Monday morning.

First weigh in will be up later.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Seems like a happy medium.

How many Kcals you under maintenance at 2200?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

From what I can gather about 300-400 cals


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fair enough, just nosing.

Should shed quite well


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sounds like you have got a good grip on the IF and your ready to give it a good shot. I hope it works out well for you. Will you be posting starting pics with your weight measurement ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ill probably take pics n post them all at the end.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A nice set of before and after pics. Should be some noticeable change after you have finished.

Look forward to saying well done at the end...no pressure.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

You'll pi$$ it. Best dieting method I've used for sure.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Do you think it's the reduced calories or the fasting periods that make the difference, or a combination of both ?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Do you think it's the reduced calories or the fasting periods that make the difference, or a combination of both ?


Both I'd say. Think the fast is the difference though.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Back Ava squad in tonight then :tongue:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Back Ava squad in tonight then :tongue:


What's back Ava squad ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Think he means back avi squad, u n rob, same poses


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Look forward to saying well done at the end...no pressure.


I've built this up a bit now havent I!

Need to get results or have you lot on my back!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just scrolled up and the penny has dropped. Most amusing. Lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Start: 13stone 6lbs


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

You can have a starting pic as well










Edit: offending boxers removed!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good luck dude, D day today.

Hideous grundies btw.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Upper #1 done.

Warmup

Flat bench 3x5 60kg 5 5 5

Dips 3x10 10 10 7

Straightbar row 3x5 60kg 5 5 5

Bb row 3x10 40kg 10 10 8

BB Shoulder press 3x8 35kg 8 8 8

Cgbp 3x10 30kg 10 10 10

Hammer curl 3x10 10kg 10 10 8

Started eating at midday, will have a 10 hour window to start, then fast from 10pm, if I do 16 hours I'll be eating at 2pm tomorrow or try to go 20 hours to get to my 6pm preferred time, im playing it by ear at the minute as I don't want to go catabolic.

Happy enough with today's training, progression on everything at the mo.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Strong on the t-rows mate :thumb:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Did you put the stars and stripes on especially for the picture mate? lol

Another good workout by the look of it. Do you feel like you are over your cold/flu/feeling****eyness?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

No they were already on, I was gonna find some west ham ones just for Jim but I don't think he would apprieate it!

Any I've changed it so Jim can still visit 

Yeah workout felt good, feel mostly over the illness, not 100% but probably about 90% so I'm getting there!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

haha! Good to hear you're getting over it now. Is this day 1 of the IF then?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> No they were already on, I was gonna find some west ham ones just for Jim but I don't think he would apprieate it!
> 
> Any I've changed it so Jim can still visit
> 
> Yeah workout felt good, feel mostly over the illness, not 100% but probably about 90% so I'm getting there!


Aaaaaaah :wub:

To be fair those budgie smugglers should have come with a disclaimer


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I spose I better put it in here as well as this is my journal lol

Been getting some advice off Dutch Scott today about IF, he doesn't think it's a good idea for muscle.

He says it's great for fat loss but can be catabolic, sooooo I will stick with it for now and monitor very closely strength/muscle loss, any signs of that and I'll bin it.

For the record he suggests just eating in a calorie deficit but spaced evenly through the day, typical of me to over complicate things!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> I spose I better put it in here as well as this is my journal lol
> 
> Been getting some advice off Dutch Scott today about IF, he doesn't think it's a good idea for muscle.
> 
> ...


Anyone else got déjà vu ??


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

With my limited knowledge of nutrition and how the body processes food I much prefer the idea of eating at regular intervals keeping things consistant. Think there is too much scope for yoyoing highs and lows when you go from hungry to full.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah it makes sense, but tbh I've never had to diet in my life so I've got no idea what's gonna work for me.

My motto is if you risk nothing, you gain nothing


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> I spose I better put it in here as well as this is my journal lol
> 
> Been getting some advice off Dutch Scott today about IF, he doesn't think it's a good idea for muscle.
> 
> ...


I did the latter mate whilst doing hiit and I stripped fat.

Honestly doing if has been great for me though. Strength is increasing. Also main goal is fat loss so it's perfect for me. Tbh I Just want to get to 12% and start from there. I'd stick with it for at least four weeks and then judge it


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

End of the day Alot of the online studies (in between the corporate sponsored [email protected]) conclude that finding the sweet spot promotes increase in LBM and a decrease in BF.

you gotta be in it to win it I guess


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Give the IF a go and if it works for you it's great but if it doesn't at least you have tried it. We would get nowhere in life if we didn't try new things, who knows this could be purfect for you but if you don't give it a go you'll never know.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Is that a snow man??


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks more like a polar bear than a snowman.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Apologies I have the attention span of a gold fish today...


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think my reply may have seemed a little aggressive, it wasn't mention to be but I had the wife going on in my ear. Apparently it's too cold and wet for her to put petrol in her car so quess who got that job ? I wouldn't mind but she's been out in it all day. Women !!!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Where's this aggressive post?

My mrs was the same today, started snowing about half 2 and it would be unheard of for her to take my sons footy kit up to the school in case she becomes encased in an icetomb.....so I take it up at 3 and go to pick him up at 4, luckily I'm an outdoorsy type


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

1st day of IF down!

Ate from midday till 10pm.

2224 cals

115 fat

111 carbs

188 pro

Bit low on protein but I'm out of whey so couldn't manipulate it easily, delivery expected tomorrow.

I'm hungry


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm failing to find the aggressive post as well. aad123 what you on about mate? You being a girl? Lol

Flatline hungry not good in my book. Hope this works for you mate.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

1st week I expect to be hungry then hopefully get used to it, on another note why you up so late?


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

Subbed. Will give this a read later after work! Until then, Good Luck with your goals!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> 1st week I expect to be hungry then hopefully get used to it, on another note why you up so late?


You'll only feel hungry for first three days or so mate. Starts to fade off then. By a week or two you'll wonder what the fuss was about


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> 1st week I expect to be hungry then hopefully
> 
> get used to it, on another note why you up so late?


Morning mate. Had a little night at my mates last night. We both work shifts and both are off today so was like a Friday night for me. Plus I was dishing out some payback to a noisey next door neighbour that has just moved in and has decided it's ok to play loud music till 4am when I am working the next day. Moved my speakers against the wall that is his bedroom and blasted some heavy bass dance music till about half 3. My soul is cleansed now


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Noisy neighbours should be shot :gun_bandana: no second chances just shot on sight.

I had to move house because my neighbours were so bad. Our eldest son was only 16 months so wasnt sleeping that well and the idiots next door would play music till 2 or 3 almost every night and then my son would be up at about 5.30 every morning. I went round to complain more times than I care to remember. One time I was a little aggresive and the next day the landlord came round to complain, he got it as well. On another occation they complained to my wife about the noise our son was making in the morning. I resorted to the speakers against the wall trick also. As I was up at about 5.30 every day I thought it only fair they were up to. Heavy metal at 5.30am seemed to do the trick.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

2nd day of IF done, woke up at 2.30pm so ate from 3pm till 10.40pm when I left for work.

So it was a 17 hour fast, 7hr 40 min feedup.

I'm loving the feeding periods, eat like a king for a few hours  and I'm currently not hungry at 2.15am

Cals 2234

Fat 85

Carbs 147

Pro 207

This included a home made curry with 3 poppadoms, yum


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks like your taking to it well mate considering its only supposed to get easier


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Leg day.....

Weds

Front squats

30kg 10

50kg 8

Squats 3x5

83.5kg 5

85kg 5

90kg 5 PB

95kg 2 PB

73.5kg 8

Calf raises 3x20

73.5kg 20 20 20

Bb leg curl 4x10

22.5kg 10 10 10 10

Sldl 3x10

65kg 10 10 10

All done in 40 mins, kept rests minimal, felt really up for it today which is weird when I'm half way through nights also I've slept 7 hours both days which is unheard of, normally get about 5 when I start nights.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Leg day.....
> 
> Weds
> 
> ...


Well done on pb mate. 100 next week


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well done on the PBs. Looks like your getting over your illness and setting new records. How were the front squats ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

They were awkward as fcuk!

Used straps and it felt more like an upper body exercise as I was pulling the weight up, need a bit of practice


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> They were awkward as fcuk!
> 
> Used straps and it felt more like an upper body exercise as I was pulling the weight up, need a bit of practice


Takes a while mate. Get those wrists more flexible and you're cookin


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I found I ended up pushing my hands against my temples, seemed to make me more stable. They are a tricky exercise but judging by my aching quads they work.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Good workout there bud well done on the pb's. Keep it up.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Cheers for the comments.

Should be a wobbly leg day tomorrow 

Ate from 3pm - 10.30pm, fallen into a pattern now do will stick to it.

Cals 2222

Fat 102

Carbs 116

Pro 200


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Cheers for the comments.
> 
> Should be a wobbly leg day tomorrow
> 
> ...


How were those stairs tonight then bud?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok at the mo, I'm expecting to get out of bed this afternoon and collapse in a heap though...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Hopefully keeping active all night should stave off the worst of it.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Dunno if looking on the net for a power cage and watching deep impact count as active


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Ha ha fair comment


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Morning gents, trust you are both well.

Got to work early so having a quick check in. Have a nice day one and all, better do some work now boss will be here soon.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Cheers for the comments.
> 
> Should be a wobbly leg day tomorrow
> 
> ...


On off days are you keeping fat and carbs 50/50?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

How's the fasting going?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Have you woke up with the leg wobbles ??


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> On off days are you keeping fat and carbs 50/50?


I'm trying to get as near to 100g fat and 200g pro everyday, then the rest in carbs


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Have you woke up with the leg wobbles ??


Not toooooo bad tbh, definate soreness but I expect tomorrow they will let me know about it


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

AAlan said:


> How's the fasting going?


The pattern I've fallen into, eating 3-10.30, fasting 10.30-3 is working ok, I am getting hungry when I get home from work at 7 am, but I just don't hang around in the kitchen and get to bed sharpish!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Don't think I could sleep if I went to bed hungry, fair play to you mate.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

What we have all witnessed is willpower at its finest


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Not toooooo bad tbh, definate soreness but I expect tomorrow they will let me know about it


That sounds convincing :tongue:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Day 4 of IF nearly down.

2167 cals

92 fat

134 carbs

192 pro

Same eating pattern 3-10.30 all good in the hood.

The stairs have been my enemy tonight, quads on the way up, calfs on the way down, upper #2 when I get up today


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

That-a-boy!!! No pain no gain and all that.

I probably missed it someone but how regular are you weighing in mate?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Weigh in Sundays mate.

Upper #2 done

Fri

Dips 3x5 15kg 5 5 5

Flat bench 3x10 50kg 10 10 8

Bb row 3x5 50kg 5 5 5

Straightbar row 3x10 50kg 10 10 9

DB shoulder press 3x8 15kg 8 8 8

Skulls 3x10 20kg 10 10 9

Ez curl 3x10 20kg 10 10 10

Update later.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Is a weigh in after a cheat day a good idea mate..


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Aren't bar bell rows and straight bar rows the same thing ? Please explain for the hard of understanding.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> Is a weigh in after a cheat day a good idea mate..


Lol probably not


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Aren't bar bell rows and straight bar rows the same thing ? Please explain for the hard of understanding.


What I call straight bar rows are when I put one end of the bar in the corner of the room, load the other end up, then row it, I find that works my upper back n bb rows get more middle n lats.

Basically a home version of a t-bar row


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

^^new toy you see


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Today's food all went wrong, got up at 2.30, so was on track for 3-10.30 as usual, but the cupboards were bare, not even a drop of milk in the fridge.

So had a scoop of pro in water and went to the shops, the shelfs were bare!

Everyone panic buying coz of the snow, so grabbed a few things but had to get a family dinner, so pasta bake it was.

1919 cals

67 fat

180 carbs

144 pro

I'll make up for this tomorrow mark my words


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Today's food all went wrong, got up at 2.30, so was on track for 3-10.30 as usual, but the cupboards were bare, not even a drop of milk in the fridge.
> 
> So had a scoop of pro in water and went to the shops, the shelfs were bare!
> 
> ...


Good morning sir, welcome to cheat day


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who fell of the diet wagon, but it does seem like I fell a lot further. Today is a new day and a chance to redeem our selfs. I hope there is some food in our supermarket as I have also got an empty fridge and two hungry boys to feed.

Apart from sleeping and shopping what are everyone's plans for today ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just woken, in 2 mins I will start eating and not stop till I burst!

Shopping for food and taking the kids and dogs out in the snow seems priority for me lads.

Tonight first night off all week so after I demolish aforementioned pizza it will be laying around watching whatever the Missus tells me to watch with some ukm added in.

Let cheat day begin.........


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Please feel free to restrain from food porn pics

Seriously


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

happy cheat day mate!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Cheat day done, midday - 10pm

3664 cals

157 fat

358 carbs

206 pro


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's a bit of a carb fest!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Bloody good effort mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Not a bad effort. B+

See me after class.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I know it was lacking in protein a bit , if I would have been eating the full day I would have got another 2 meals in and probably got close to 5000 cals and 300g pro


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Not a bad effort. B+
> 
> See me after class.


Cheeky


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Btw no weigh in today after Jim wisely spotted that I was filling my face just hours before it was scheduled 

So Monday morning weigh ins from now on


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jesus mate lol thats some calorie count..i have to question it tho where are u getting these figures from? just o be sure


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I scan everything I can into mfp (double check the figures it gives me with packaging) things like the pizza I check the company's website for figures


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

faultline said:


> I scan everything I can into mfp (double check the figures it gives me with packaging) things like the pizza I check the company's website for figures


aaah good, don't rely on external sources for their nutritional count as in my own experience i have found them wrong...loads of times. that mfp app sounds like a weight lifters dream app lol. is it iphone only or something?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I've got it on the iPhone, not sure if you can get it on android, yeah it makes things 10x easier coz once it's in there you can keep using it from recent foods list


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Btw no weigh in today after Jim wisely spotted that I was filling my face just hours before it was scheduled
> 
> So Monday morning weigh ins from now on


Ditto mate


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Today's food is done, fast till midday tomorrow

2179 cals

99 fat

131 carbs

189 pro


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So you jumping on the scales at 11:50 then


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

About then mate 

Training in the morning, upper #1 can't wait!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Something I'm looking to add to my gym in the coming months


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Good cage mate, wish I had the ceiling height to accomodate this as this is what would be sitting in my home gym just now instead of the squat rack I currently have.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

18 mins mate lol...not that I'm clock watching.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok 1st off the weigh-in.

Last week: 13stone 6lbs

This week: 13stone 4lbs

That's the upper limit of what I wanted to lose per week, really aiming for 1lb-1 1/2lb so upping the cals to 2400, see where I'm at next week.

Upper #1 done, fasted(!)

Mon:

Warmup

Flat bench 3x5 63.5kg 5 5 5

Dips 3x10 10 10 7

Straightbar row 3x5 65kg 5 5 5

Bb row 3x10 40kg 10 10 8

BB Shoulder press 3x8 40kg 8 8 5

Cgbp 3x10 32.5kg 10 10 7

Hammer curl 3x10 10kg 10 10 7

Increased weight on most things but didn't get all reps, never trained fasted before and it definatly affected me!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Doing weights fasted is murder mate. When I was training years ago I was a first thing in the morning before work trainer and if I slept in a little and went to the gym before I managed to get some grub down me it was noticed big time. Think fasted training should stick to cardio.

Well done on the weight loss. keep it up mate.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well done on the weight loss mate, something's working, all be it a little too well  nice upper session, personally I've not had an issue with fasted weights yet so bit hard to comment.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Weight loss with a full days cheat? I'll have some of that 

Don't want to lose too fast as want to preserve any muscle that may be hiding away in the insulation


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Weight loss with a full days cheat? I'll have some of that
> 
> Don't want to lose too fast as want to preserve any muscle that may be hiding away in the insulation


Smart @rse.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

what are BB shoulder presses mate? just OHPs?

training fasted will certainly have an impact on the amount of reps/volume you can do but strength (1rm) wont be affected

it's to do with your blood glucose levels

i use a blood glucose meter for cutting sometimes to make sure bodyfat is being used an energy and not glucose. try one out, pretty useful i find!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yep ohp mate.

All exercises felt like normal until I got over 5 reps then the energy was just draining out of me


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

faultline said:
 

> Yep ohp mate.
> 
> All exercises felt like normal until I got over 5 reps then the energy was just draining out of me


definitely due to low glucose levels mate the fat was MELTING off you if you pushed through a workout like that

were you light headed at all?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Ffs it's kicked off in here now too...

Digit is there an "idiots guide to food relating to exercise" or "bb nutrition for dummies" I seriously need to do my homework.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

DigIt said:


> definitely due to low glucose levels mate the fat was MELTING off you if you pushed through a workout like that
> 
> were you light headed at all?


Lol yes on that last set of ohp, I think I only got 5 reps or something? I was light headed after that


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Ffs it's kicked off in here now too...
> 
> Digit is there an "idiots guide to food relating to exercise" or "bb nutrition for dummies" I seriously need to do my homework.


haha man its all very basic stuff...i think. trial and error, read up on things related to diet & training and more importantly question people & their reasoning, methods (like you had asked me the other night about protein in bread). then apply trial and error. filter out the bull**** as majority of what you'll read is kee-kee-bo-boh 

aad posted a good start on basic nutrition yesterday i think...have a gander


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Went slightly over my macros today but not too bad, got a poxy first aid course allday tomorrow and then onto a nightshift a few hours later so meal timings tomorrow might not be perfect

2492 cals

126 fat

159 carbs

202 pro


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

DigIt said:


> haha man its all very basic stuff...i think. trial and error, read up on things related to diet & training and more importantly question people & their reasoning, methods (like you had asked me the other night about protein in bread). then apply trial and error. filter out the bull**** as majority of what you'll read is kee-kee-bo-boh
> 
> aad posted a good start on basic nutrition yesterday i think...have a gander


Worked out my food today on MFP and just subtracted the non protein bases protein. Fairly easy to get used to but made me realise my protein is a little lower than I thought.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I didn't do that for my macros, I wanna do a bit more research into this first as I've never heard of anyone doing this.

As someone as well respected as Pscarb has said it then there is obviously something to it but I still don't know if your average natural hobbybuilder should worry about such detail.

Sometimes people get so caught up in the minute details they miss the bigger picture.

I have a mate that knows nothing about nutrition and just eats as your average person will and he has built a half decent body, granted what has taken him 3 years he could have done in 1 with a correct diet but he still done it.

Now that's one extreme and this is the other extreme, I'm in the middle tbh I count macros and I try to eat the right things but there has to be a life balance


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I try and do my best diet wise and any small changes are worth a try. I agree that for us part timers diet isn't as important as a competitive bb but every little thing we can do to help is a good idea. If making a slight alteration to my diet helps me reach my goal ill give it a shot. Ill just drop my carbs a little to allow for the extra protein whilst maintains the same overall calories. It's a small price to pay if it works.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

This is true but like I said yesterday if you just supplement with bcaa's then doesn't that stop the need for all that? I honestly don't know and I've still got plenty to learn diet n training wise, I need to look into it more before I take it as gospel, more than one way to skin a cat and all that


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

From what I can gather I think the idea is that in order for a protein to be useful it needs to contain all of the essential amino acids, as many foods we eat contain proteins without all the eaa's we should not count them in our daily food intake. Protein from things like eggs, meat and fish contain all of the eaa's so we should use these as our sources of protein and ignore the ones from all or most other foods.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

It's definitely something to think about granted, I've started a thread to get some feedback


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> It's definitely something to think about granted, I've started a thread to get some feedback


I've been taking bcaa for four weeks mate and they massively help. Never taken before but won't do without now


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> I've been taking bcaa for four weeks mate and they massively help. Never taken before but won't do without now


In what way have they helped mate?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

S



robc1985 said:


> I've been taking bcaa for four weeks mate and they massively help. Never taken before but won't do without now


By help what do you mean ? What would you say has been the main benefit from taking them ? If I intend to add than I need to know what to expect results wise.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

AAlan said:


> In what way have they helped mate?


Just feel they help with my workout. Take before and during


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Worked out my food today on MFP and just subtracted the non protein bases protein. Fairly easy to get used to but made me realise my protein is a little lower than I thought.


yeah man, fats too (like in oats, rice, chicken, lean mince etc dont count the tiny bit of fat in it). listen to what @Pscarb has said he will only give you the best advice...his posts are gold standard IMO

enough butt licking. but i owe a lot to him lol


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

faultline said:


> I didn't do that for my macros, I wanna do a bit more research into this first as I've never heard of anyone doing this.
> 
> As someone as well respected as Pscarb has said it then there is obviously something to it but I still don't know if your average natural hobbybuilder should worry about such detail.
> 
> ...


i know a guy about 17 stone, about 18% body fat and built like a powerlifter. never picked up a barbell in his life. doesnt do any exercise or have a manual job (hate him for it tbh lol)

some people are born with it - we gotta work for it

my last piece of advice is do NOT go against anything @Pscarb said....just look at his history in this sport. you'd be mad not to listen to him


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks @DigIt

guys it is really not rocket science to be fair, just think of the foods you would normally choose and why you would choose them for example you would eat nuts or PB for the fats you would not eat them for the protein would you just the same with Oats if your looking for a Carb source you go to Oats you would not choose them for a Protein source.....


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Thanks @DigIt
> 
> guys it is really not rocket science to be fair, just think of the foods you would normally choose and why you would choose them for example you would eat nuts or PB for the fats you would not eat them for the protein would you just the same with Oats if your looking for a Carb source you go to Oats you would not choose them for a Protein source.....


you'd think a mod would know how to avoid double posting:whistling: lol

can i ask do you have any links for the lads and myself to read up on nutrition? any you consider to be a real good read for clients, or just reading over the basics etc

all help is greatly appreciated mate as we are forever learning


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DigIt said:


> *you'd think a mod would know how to avoid double posting* :whistling: lol
> 
> can i ask do you have any links for the lads and myself to read up on nutrition? any you consider to be a real good read for clients, or just reading over the basics etc
> 
> all help is greatly appreciated mate as we are forever learning


What double post :whistling:


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> What double post :whistling:


sneaky sneaky haha 

but re the nutrition, is there any info you could point us to mate?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Right then boys I'm up to date....

Cracking read and making perfect sense (strange I know)

Simply counting macs from its source....not a massive step for me really with my diet as everything is relatively isolated meal wise but some further reading is def required.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

DigIt said:


> sneaky sneaky haha
> 
> but re the nutrition, is there any info you could point us to mate?


He did a sticky on carb cycling. Check that out. Prob done other stickies too


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> He did a sticky on carb cycling. Check that out. Prob done other stickies too


i've read it a fair few times now mate. read all the stickies on this site at least twice over


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Iv got some nutritional advice for you. Don't eat sprouts three days in a row!!!

My wind is making me feel ill it's so smelly.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I bet your Missus loves you even more after that....

Well alot of nutrition talk going on and I'm going to be reading up on it all which brings me nicely to......

Today's food.

Diabolical is one word, for various reasons the food choices were out if my hands today, no idea of macros but pretty sure cals was under 2000 and if protein hit 150g then I'm lucky.

Back it was a one off day when everything was against me so back on it tomorrow and it's leg day!!!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Just one of those things that's out of your control mate, I'm going to have a couple of days like that next week when I start back work. Got a training course in Loughborough on Tuesday so driving down Monday, staying in a hotel Monday night, training course on Tuesday all day then drive home Tuesday night. Certainty food intake is going to be suffering on those days but what can you do.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

After lots of diet research tonight, I'm confused.

But from what I can gather from the seminar vid, I need to lower protein, up carbs and lower fat.

I worked out my bmr from lean mass and it's 3300cals, so I'm gonna shoot for 2500 a day and see how I get on with fat loss, I haven't decided on macros yet but I'm thinking 180 pro, 80 fat, 265 carbs. This may well change, I need to get things straight in my head.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> After lots of diet research tonight, I'm confused.
> 
> But from what I can gather from the seminar vid, I need to lower protein, up carbs and lower fat.
> 
> I worked out my bmr from lean mass and it's 3300cals, so I'm gonna shoot for 2500 a day and see how I get on with fat loss, I haven't decided on macros yet but I'm thinking 180 pro, 80 fat, 265 carbs. This may well change, I need to get things straight in my head.


Remember what we said a few weeks ago mate about trying something and sticking with it? You're blagging your head cos you keep changing things and over complicating it. Why don't you stick with if and see how you get on?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Remember what we said a few weeks ago mate about trying something and sticking with it? You're blagging your head cos you keep changing things and over complicating it.* Why don't you stick with if and see how you get on*?


trial & error is the way forward!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I am sticking with it in the main , nothing major is changing, just looking at the bigger picture when it comes to macro breakdown, I was upping cals this week anyway so a little macro shifty won't harm.

But I think it's good when you start galloping off in a one direction and then you see or read something that makes you stop and get back on track.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Leg workout night, mixed it up slightly after a realising I was going off track.

I was gonna do 100kg squat but I would have got 2 or 3 reps out and my goals at this time are not strength so IMO this would have been pointless.

So last week I did 25 squats total at a higher weight mostly low reps, this week I lowered the weight but did 46 squats total. Also I did sldl and leg ext first then squats and I can feel the difference, I'm gonna have a wobbly leg day tomorrow that's for sure.

Weds

Sldl

40kg 12

53.5kg 10

76kg 10 8 8

Bb leg ext

25kg 10 10 10 10

Squats

50kg 12

60kg 10 10

70kg 8

83.5kg 6

Calf raises

75kg 20 20 15

Progression on everything bar the squats, so happy enough, gonna try to keep the squats between 6-12 from now on, no more chasing weight on them just constant progression.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Looking at those numbers stairs are going to be a challenge tomorrow mate. Look forward to sitting down with a bang.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Leg workout night, mixed it up slightly after a realising I was going off track.
> 
> I was gonna do 100kg squat but I would have got 2 or 3 reps out and my goals at this time are not strength so IMO this would have been pointless.
> 
> ...


Nice work matey...a lot of volume all round really...like the look of the stiff legs.

So is this the new plan of attack?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Tbh it was always the plan of attack since the start of the new routine at the start of the month.

Trouble is I get carried away with numbers too easily and with all the other members of our "natty circle" being strength orientated I tend to go off track.

I spent 7 months doing various strength program's last year and the last 2 months of the year doing a split routine.

Now I'm on 2 upper routines a week where I aim to stimulate with more exercises less volume and 1 leg day where I aim to annihilate with more volume less exercise, but the overall goal is size and hypertrophy.

As for the sldl, I want to push on with these I am having a break from regular deads, so I have moved these to 1st exercise to prioritise them


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Must admit I think we have all been a bit guilty of number chasing since we are all at a similar kinda level. That's partly why I'm thinking about dropping the weight and upping the reps for a bit because I have been so focused on constant improvement. Think the SL5x5 is kinda to blame as it's all about progress every workout which has made me more number orientated than I would normally be.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Tbh it was always the plan of attack since the start of the new routine at the start of the month.
> 
> Trouble is I get carried away with numbers too easily and with all the other members of our "natty circle" being strength orientated I tend to go off track.
> 
> ...


Certainly a fair point mate,

It's easy to get wrapped up in posting numbers god knows I'm a kid in a sweet shop surrounded by oly plates...

I'm sure you will still find the progression stimulating for the work outs. Plus the added bonus of the new diet and with IF being proven to help gains it should all come together very nicely.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

But that is fine if your goal is strength, when I was doing stronglifts I was quite happy chasing the numbers on the bar, but it's a habit I need to get out of and go for smaller increases and more reps.

I stopped sl when I was squatting 90kg, deadlifting 115kg and oh pressing around 50kg in the same session,not massive numbers no but it was heavy for me and gave me a beasting every workout near the end, I didn't get all I could have out of sl as I didn't do the deloads and all the rest of it, but I'm happy enough for now with the strength I built on it, now I want some muscle!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

^was in response to al lol


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

What I've found mate is sl etc like you say is Good for strength

What I've found now though is that I'm getting stronger and actually look like I'm gaining muscle doing 3x5 but doing more exercises (ie a bodybuilding split) working a treat so far!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah that's what my upper routines are like, a couple of 3x5 with 3x10 stuff as well, just with legs I'm not going that low anymore


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Macros for today

2447 cals

80 fat

235 Carbs

190 pro


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

AAlan said:


> Just one of those things that's out of your control mate, I'm going to have a couple of days like that next week when I start back work. Got a training course in Loughborough on Tuesday so driving down Monday, staying in a hotel Monday night, training course on Tuesday all day then drive home Tuesday night. Certainty food intake is going to be suffering on those days but what can you do.


Thats some drive for a bit of training, I could go to it for you and post some notes on our natty thread. Its only about 45mins from me. Im not allowed to stay in hotels with work since they sent me to Purfleet, Essex and I tried by best to drink the place dry of Guinness. Well if they will send me away against my wishes with a free expense account, whats a boy to do.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Tbh it was always the plan of attack since the start of the new routine at the start of the month.
> 
> Trouble is I get carried away with numbers too easily and with all the other members of our "natty circle" being strength orientated I tend to go off track.
> 
> ...


Im a hypertrophy & strength kind a guy. I mix high and low reps along with serious volume. I find it best to cover all bases but if pushed I would say my goals are more hypertrophy than strength.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

During my time training I have found that for me (this is only based on my own personal experiance) strength only training was amazing for doing exactly what it is designed for increasing strength. That being said I personaly didnt find that the increase in strength was proportional to any muscle groth, my strength would increase hugely but my body would barely change. On the reverse side when training for hypertrophy my body would react and grow but my strength would just stand still. By combining the two systems in a hybrid approach I can build strength on the major lifts which will carry through to the hypertrophy training allowing me to use more weight and stimulate more groth.

This sounds similar to the approach you are taking currently, with a little luck we will both get what we are looking for.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Thats some drive for a bit of training, I could go to it for you and post some notes on our natty thread. Its only about 45mins from me. Im not allowed to stay in hotels with work since they sent me to Purfleet, Essex and I tried by best to drink the place dry of Guinness. Well if they will send me away against my wishes with a free expense account, whats a boy to do.


My works national training centre is there so that's where I gotta go unofrtunatly. 2 days off shift for a half day course.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

aad123 said:


> During my time training I have found that for me (this is only based on my own personal experiance) strength only training was amazing for doing exactly what it is designed for increasing strength. That being said I personaly didnt find that the increase in strength was proportional to any muscle groth, my strength would increase hugely but my body would barely change. On the reverse side when training for hypertrophy my body would react and grow but my strength would just stand still. By combining the two systems in a hybrid approach I can build strength on the major lifts which will carry through to the hypertrophy training allowing me to use more weight and stimulate more groth.
> 
> This sounds similar to the approach you are taking currently, with a little luck we will both get what we are looking for.


I like the sound of that idea, best of both worlds with it. I imagine you would need more recovery time with that than you would doing just strength training?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I dont measure recovery time on a clock I just take as long as I need. If Im ready for the next set then I will do it, be it after 30 seconds or 3 mins, when Im ready Im recovered. I trained with a lad a while back and he couldnt keep up with the fast pace, he was used to having a good old chat between sets but as I train alone I just get on with it. Music on and get into the zone as they say.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I dont measure recovery time on a clock I just take as long as I need. If Im ready for the next set then I will do it, be it after 30 seconds or 3 mins, when Im ready Im recovered. I trained with a lad a while back and he couldnt keep up with the fast pace, he was used to having a good old chat between sets but as I train alone I just get on with it. Music on and get into the zone as they say.


very sensible approach, ironically when I train with my mate, we train quicker, less rest, get on with it and push hard


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I was meaning recovery time between workouts mate, sorry wasn't very clear with my question.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I only train 3 days a week but after a poor session today I may switch my training days to allow an extra days recovery after legs. I used to train 4 times a week but the sessions were long and I think I ended up over training.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Cals 2413

Fat 84

Carbs 215

Pro 193


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Upper 2.

Fri

Dips

20kg 5 5 7

Incline

40bar 15

10db 10

20db 8 7 5

10db 10 8

50bar 5 5

Bb row

55kg 5 5 5

Assisted pullups

10 8 6 5

DB shoulder press

20kg 7

10kg 14 10 10

Skulls

20kg 10 9 7

Bro curl

21.5kg 10

25.5kg 8

21.5kg 8 8


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lot of volume mate, like the look of the weights


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

What are bro curls, sounds like something you do "in da hood" homie.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Bro curls are the same as normal bar curls but you have to shout "yeah bro" after the last one in each set


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Jim's picture book saves the day again. Nice work BRO....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Jim's picture book saves the day again. Nice work BRO....


Sometimes I think I have far too much time on my hands...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

You do seem to have a pic for every occasion 

Up to anything exciting today?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> You do seem to have a pic for every occasion
> 
> Up to anything exciting today?


Trained this morning and that's as exciting as it gets...


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Trained this morning and that's as exciting as it gets...


sounds good to me, a perfect saturday


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Feeling suitably sore today, especially in the shoulders and lats, don't normally feel anything in the lats must be the pullups!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Feeling suitably sore today, especially in the shoulders and lats, don't normally feel anything in the lats must be the pullups!


No pain no gain mucker.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Pain is good  how you getting on with the IF? Still feeling ok on it?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah it's fine really, timings change when I go from days to nights dunno if that affects anything but weigh in Monday morning


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't know how I would be without food for that long, suppose you would get used to it.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

A bit over on cals today because of the KFC cheat meal but still not too bad

2680 cals

110 fat

240 carbs

205 pro


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just watching green street. Friends of yours are they ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I know some people that like to be known as 'football hooligans', personally I don't agree with it and think there a bunch of cnuts.

They especially give west ham a bad name as per your green street film


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Morning pal, what you upto today ? any training planned ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Not today, I'm looking after my 2 boys while my wife sleeps after a nightshift.

Won't be easy so a trip out is on the cards.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im in the same boat, my wifes in bed ill. Trying to keep the boys quiet isnt easy so Iv got the lego box out. Should keep them happy for an hour or so until the wife makes an apperance and I can get to the gym.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ended up taking the kids and dogs to a local dog park, it was like a mud bath, but everyone had fun that's the main thing.

Wasn't fun washing the dog when I got home though.

My macros as of 5pm were:

1904 cals

78 fat

122 carbs

170 pro

Then we went round the inlaws for a homemade turkey curry so not sure of total but shouldn't be far off.

Weighin in the morning and upper #1 to do


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Our logo session went well, took most of the day but well worth it. It was a nice farther son activity, I never really had many of those growing up so I make an effort with my two.

Should have put the kids in the bath with the dog.

Good luck for tomorrow's weigh in.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Evening lads, just checking in...looks like a productive day all round


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Mon:

Warmup

Flat bench

65kg 5 5 5

Flyes

10kg 10 10 10

14kg 8 6

Straightbar row

68kg 5 5 5

Bb row

40kg 10 10 10

BB Shoulder press

40kg 8 8 8

Cgbp

32.5kg 10 10 10

Hammer curl

10kg 10 10 8

Just finished upper #1 and that is 4 weeks exactly I've been doing this routine, it's great but as things are getting heavier the exercises towards the end of the workout are suffering so may reassess for the next 4 weeks.

Week 1 - week 4 3x5 weight increases

Dips

11kg - 20kg

Bench

55kg - 65kg

Bb Row

45kg - 55kg

Sb row

57.5kg - 68kg

Seated press

35kg - 40kg (3x8)

Squats

75kg - 95kg (90x5,95x2)

All the 3x10 stuff has gone up by between 2kg-10kg per exercise too.

Will weigh in soon and post up weight, I have some ideas of diet I might play around with this week too. 

Current pic:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Excellent to see the increase mate...

Looking leaner too so clearly your on the right track...


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

some good increases in that timescale, great going mate


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Weight today.....13stone 4lb - no change, so either that was my maintance cals or I've lost 0.5-1lb of fat and gained some muscle, slightly leaner this week so hopefully the latter!

This is a template for my revised routine, open to all suggestions and changes as its by no means a finished article, don't even know if I'll be able to workout 4x a week yet!

1. Power/strength

2-3x3-6

Deadlift or rack pulls

Pendley row

Weighted dips

Incline DB press

Cgbp

Bar curls

2. Legs

2-4x5-12

Sldl

Leg ext

Squats

Calf raises

3. Chest/arms hypertrophy

2-4x8-12

Flat DB press

Incline bb press

Flyes

Skulls

?

Bar curls

4. Back/shoulders hypertrophy

2-4x8-12

Assisted pullups

Bb row

Sb row

Seated bb press

Lat raise

Shrugs

Mulling over a weeks diet experiment too.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

good gains mate and hopefully the weight staying the same is a little body composition change as you say.

What's the diet experiment you're mulling over?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

?......Arnold curls

Just my 2p.

Personally i think they would sit nicely in a chest/arm day.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

AAlan said:


> good gains mate and hopefully the weight staying the same is a little body composition change as you say.
> 
> What's the diet experiment you're mulling over?


Cheers pal, the diet thing is is a bit of a tweak to the macros, I won't bore you with the detail and im gonna have 1 week off if and see if I still lose at the same rate


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> ?......Arnold curls
> 
> Just my 2p.
> 
> Personally i think they would sit nicely in a chest/arm day.


I'll have to remind myself what they are


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

They sound good, I might replace the bar curls with them.

As weird as it sounds I hate training biceps and would prefer another tricep exercise in there, so it would be bar curl on strength day and Arnold curl on hyper day


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> They sound good, I might replace the bar curls with them.
> 
> As weird as it sounds I hate training biceps and would prefer another tricep exercise in there, so it would be bar curl on strength day and Arnold curl on hyper day


I'm not a fan of bb curls in comparison to db curls (love zottman curls too)

I like the idea of isolating the muscles rather than one picking up the slack from the other , db bench etc... that said I detest skulls so swings and round abouts. Lol.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Macros:

2243 cals

77 fat

150 carbs

223 pro


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Revised routine, near enough set on this, will start Wednesday.

1. Power/strength

2-3 x 3-6

Deadlift or rack pulls

Pendley row

Cleans

Weighted dips 2xchest 2xtricep

Arnold curl into press

2. Legs

2-4 x 5-12

Sldl

Leg ext

Squats

Calf raises

3. Chest/arms hypertrophy

2-4 x 8-12

Flat DB press

Incline bb press

Flyes

Cgbp

Skulls

Bar curls

4. Back/shoulders hypertrophy

2-4 x 8-12

Assisted pullups

Bb row

Sb row

Seated db press

Lat raise

Shrugs

Core

Woodchoppers

Dragon flags

walk outs

L seat

Core will be done at the start or end of a workout twice a week.

Comments/critics welcome


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Mon:
> 
> Warmup
> 
> ...


I like the look of your new routine, seems like you've thought it through.

By the way who's that skinny guy in the photo ??

Well done, there is a very visible change there, I would say you've lost fat and added muscle for sure. You must be happy with how the IF is going.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah quite happy although I don't know if the if is the factor or just the cal deficit, so I'm gonna have this week off if but stay at 2300 cals a day and see what changes there are to see if it's worth sticking with the fasting or not.

I've got to a point on this current routine where it's getting hard doing strength and hypertrophy in the sane workout and keep increasing every workout especially on a cut so this new split should help and I've added in a few things I've never done before so should be fun!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Iv just finished my new routine, a mixture of all sorts of stuff to keep me interested. Plenty of volume, strength and frequency all based around exercises I enjoy and I know work for me. I think Im a little like you and I get board quickley and Im always looking for the next thing to try.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Another cracking routine by the looks of things...the pair of you have certainly put the thought into it.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I think it's got everything covered, and when I finally get my cage setup I can change things around every 4 weeks or so using the cables but still stay in the same template.

It is very similar to the routine I've been doing for the last month but I've just split the strength/power stuff from the hypertrophy stuff so I can put a bit more effort in them.

The addition of core work is new though


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I think as I've got some time on my hands this morning I'm gonna go do my 1st core workout then have an hours cardio hillwalking with the mutts.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Tues: core

Woodchoppers 7kg 3x10

Dragon flags 3x5

Walk outs 3x5

The dragon flags were hard but I suppose I need to get used to them, can't do the L seats so will look around later for a replacement


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dragon flags and walk outs ???? :confused1:

Google required.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Hard bloody work that's what they are!

Let me know if you can't them, I'll explain.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Ha ha welcome to the dark side :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I did some standing abdominal crunches this evening, I can't have you boys leaving me behind on the core stuff.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Did u look up dragon flags? Brutal


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

dragon flags? Sounds welsh to me!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Look them up, then try them, unbelievably hard


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Iv literally only just sat down so will have a look in a short while. Just need to catch up on my many journals, if the bloody wife would shut up :lol:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Those dragon flags don't look like fun. I don't think I could do one rep.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

It's hard getting the form right and doing them slow, but I will persist!

If its good enough for rocky....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Bruce Lee to


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes, he invented them I believe


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Sadistic, impressive......but sadistic


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

First power/strength session done

Weds 30 jan

1. Power/strength

2-3x3-6

Wmup 50kgx10 63.5x8 deads

Deadlift 90kgx6 100kgx5 110kgx4

Pendley row 50kg 5 5 3

Cleans 30kg 6 6 6

Weighted dips chest 15kg 5 5 tris 15kg 5 5

Arnold curl into press 10kg 6 6 6

Really enjoyed the workout, took 30 mins and feel worked, need to play around with some of the weights but near enough there.

Only problem is I only have weights upto 116kg so nearly at max in deads, when I'm doing 116kg 3x6 then I'll have to look around for more weight!

Also that was the first time I've deadlifts in about 6 weeks


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Just looked up dragon flags on youtube, they look suitably evil to make me want to do them.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> First power/strength session done
> 
> Weds 30 jan
> 
> ...


That's a good looking solid workout there bud, nice amount of weigh being shifted as well. I have just had to get more weight for doing deads, I only had 102.5kg worth of weight. Got 2x20kg plates the other week so I'm good till 142.5kg now. That should be a while I recon!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking good mate, nice little blast all round :thumb:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> First power/strength session done
> 
> Weds 30 jan
> 
> ...


I like the strength and power look to this. Where did you get this routine from? I'll be sticking to 4 day bb split this year as I've Never done one before, but I love a Good power routine!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I was looking into layne nortons phat routine but couldn't workout 5x a week so I took the idea behind it and made my own routine.

I do:

Mon strength/power

Weds legs

Fri chest/arms hypertrophy

Mon back/shoulders hypertrophy

Then repeat from weds, so everything gets worked twice in 8 days, the whole routine is posted a page or so back.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

How did you find the Arnold's mate?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good a little light though so will increase next week.

Also by doing curl into press is good


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> First power/strength session done
> 
> Weds 30 jan
> 
> ...


That's a dam fine looking workout. Pure power and moving some good weights. With workouts like that they don't need to be long to be effective.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Got some doms in my Upper back today, but not in lower which is weird after deadlifts for me?!

Also upper abs have been in pieces seen yesterday after that core stuff on Tuesday, next core workout tomorrow after legs


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Got some doms in my Upper back today, but not in lower which is weird after deadlifts for me?!
> 
> Also upper abs have been in pieces seen yesterday after that core stuff on Tuesday, next core workout tomorrow after legs


Fcuk me mate my lower back is in pieces from deads. Haha


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Must be those dragon flags. After my deads my entire back is aching.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

My lower back normally has DOMS after deads, so it's a bit strange, maybe coz I had a belt on?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> My lower back normally has DOMS after deads, so it's a bit strange, maybe coz I had a belt on?


Doubt it mate. Always wear a belt. Mine hurts even more today.maybe you Just recover like a God


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My lower back isnt too bad but my traps are sore as hell, it could be the additional weight anf higher reps are forcing the upper back to work harder, motor units and all that stuff ????


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

aad123 said:


> My lower back isnt too bad but my traps are sore as hell, it could be the additional weight anf higher reps are forcing the upper back to work harder, motor units and all that stuff ????


When I did heavy deads a few weeks ago my traps were cooked mate. Love it! Haha


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Traps are still hurting and squats tonight, resting the bar will be a bit painful.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I have legs myself in a little while, all DOMS have gone in my back now, ready to smash up another session!

Being on the core.....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I could just go to sleep right now never mind heavy weight lifting.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Hard day at work?

Sack it off till the morning if your that tired, hard doing squats when your not up for it


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Hard enough doing them when you are....


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

come on boys we love legs, how did it go


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Friday . Legs

Sldl

42.5kg 12

62.5kg 12

76kg 8 8

Leg ext

25kg 12 12 12 12

Squats

60kg 12

83.5kg 6

92.5kg 5

100kg 3 pb

Calf raises

73.5kg 20 20 15

Core:

Dragon flags 5 5 4

Wood choppers 10kg 10 10 10

Walk outs 6 6 6

Happy with the PB on squats, felt I could have done more as form was great but felt my hamstring on the 2nd rep so did the 3rd and felt it more so stopped, oh well, next time.

I thought dragon flags were hard the other day, try doing them with sore abs, honest to god one of the most painful things I have experienced, hardly any control on the way down 

Those wood hoppers are a workout in themselves too!!

All in all cracking workout


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well done on the PB mate, excellent going, coming out of the gym happy, that's what we like to see


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Excellent stuff mate...

Love seeing 3digit squats.

All round leg beasting really.....you lucky, lucky boy.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> Excellent stuff mate...
> 
> Love seeing 3digit squats.
> 
> All round leg beasting really.....you lucky, lucky boy.


Just a bit pi$$ed off my hamstring went as for once my form was great so they felt quite easy, after the 1st one I thought yeah an easy 5 or 6 here then twang! I thought doing sldl first would have warmed them up enough


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

bit of a bummer, hopefully it will heal quickly tho and you can push on


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Just a bit pi$$ed off my hamstring went as for once my form was great so they felt quite easy, after the 1st one I thought yeah an easy 5 or 6 here then twang! I thought doing sldl first would have warmed them up enough


It's one of those things matey, sometimes with all the warm up in the world things catch you out,

At least you didn't push through and wreck it.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

amen to that brother Jim


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The hamstring problem could have been due to doing the SLDL first as when squatting once your hip joint passes your knee your hamstrings will become activated so by per exhausting them you will create an imbalance putting more stress on the hamstrings than they can handle. Try doing your leg extensions to warm the knee joint up and do your SLDL after squats. It's worth a try


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah good idea that, I just presumed that by doing both sldl and extensions that I would be fully warmed up for squats but I'll stick them after and see how it goes.

The hamstring is feeling fine now, no twinges or anything so hopefully no damage done!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Macros

2279 cals

76 fat

207 carbs

188 pro

Eating window 3pm-10.30pm


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I thought you were having a break from the IF but maintaining the calorie defesit.

Good news on the hamstrings, stopping the squats before you did any damage was a wise move.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm getting mixed up where I post things!

I was but have been going my research over the week while on nightshift and I'm happy that it WILL work, I was just having a bit of a mental battle at the start of the week but I started it again on Friday.

I started an IF journal just to track that in the IF section, that's where I posted this info.

Yeah hopefully nothing from the ham then I can smash it up next time! Lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sunday macros

2263 cals

85 fat

198 carbs

172 pro

Pleased to get to these macros as was out and about most of the day for the nippers b'day, still managed an 8.5 hour eating window and getting my pro up to this by making a big smoothie before we set out 

Weigh-in tomorrow, won't be surprised if I'm still 13.4 stone as I'm thinking 2300 might be slightly too high, if so I'll go down to 2000 but all will be revelled tomorrow.

Got chest and arms hypertrophy workout tomorrow at some point, looking forward to it!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Sunday macros
> 
> 2263 cals
> 
> ...


Phat...... tempting....


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The p.h.a.t routine?

Yeah it looks really good, I adapted it for my needs as its laid out as 5xsessions a week, but he says in one of his blogs that he expects people to tweak it to suit there needs


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im also on a modified PHAT system based around 3 to 4 days training per week. To early to see any progress but the constant change in exercises and rep ranges make it interesting.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Here's a strange one for ya, just jumped on the scales, 13 stone dead.

So I've lost 4lb in a week?

I doubt it, I'm thinking the scales were playing up last week when it said no loss.

To recap:

1st week:2200 cals - 2lb loss

2nd week:2400 cals - 0 loss

3rd week:2300 cals - 4lb loss

The change in cals is too tiny for the weight to fluctuate that much so im gonna assume the scales fcuked up last week and I'm gonna hit 2300-2400 this week and see what happens.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Fasted workout with lack of kip.....

Chest/arms hypertrophy

Flat DB press

wmup 10kg 15

15kg 12

20kg 10 10 7

Incline bb press

40kg 10 8

30kg 9 10

Flyes

10kg 10 12 12 10

Cgbp

30kg 10 10 9

Skulls

20kg 8 6 8

Bar curls normal&reverse

21.5kg 10 n 10 r 10 n 8r

Felt ok to start with, towards the end I was dying on my feet!

Time for a FEED!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Weight is a fickle b.itch

Are you cutting ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Certainly am mate, 6lbs down in 3 weeks on IF


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice session mate, looks like a right little burner.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Tbh I think it was harder than it should have been due to lack of sleep past 3 days and a 19 hour fast leading up to it.

Should have easily nailed the tricep numbers


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The weight thing could be just down to the scales tolerances. I would expect them to be out a lb either way but over an extended period of time this should even it self out. 6lb in 3 weeks is good going and the IF is working well for you.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm happy enough with the 6lb loss, IF is suiting me on this cut tbh, instead of tiny meals throughout the day I get a couple of decent sized ones.

I had 400g sweet pots, 200g steak and a pile of peas for dinner, just having a quark and whey mixup, sainsburys quark is definatly creamier than asda.

7.5 hr feedup

2340 cals

60 fat

238 carbs

214 pro


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I used to have 6 or 7 meals a day but switched to 5 as the smaller meals just left me too hungry. I now have 5 larger meals and it keeps me fuller for longer, I still get hungry but not as much.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Towards the end of my window I was forcing the food down just to meet my macros, I'm stuffed now, fasted core in the morning then start eating around midday tomorrow.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sometimes my final meal can be around the 900 calorie mark. I'm trying to add a little more to meals 1 to 4 so my last meal is smaller but it's difficult as on training days as my last meal is also my post workout meal.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

My shoulders are killing me this morning, I think this is down to the incline press yesterday as I don't normally do them, so I'm thinking form was probably wrong as my chest does feel a little sore but nothing compared to my front delts!!

Lifting a glass up to drink is pain, and it's shoulders day tomorrow :-0


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ordered some protein off theproteinworks today, ordered 2kg of strawberries and cream, put in a referral code and got 250g of cherry bakewell whey for free, it's had good reviews so thought I'd try it.

Can't wait for it to turn up now, I'm wondering what the cb whey with quark will be like!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Light core done.

Woodchoppers 5kg 2x10

Russian twists 5kg 3x15

walk outs 2x5

Mountain climbers 3x20 2x40


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

well done with the weight loss so far mate that's a good effort. How are you feeling on the IF? Are you hungry at all in the morning or feeling tired with it?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Not now mate, after the 1st week it's all good, if I workout fasted then towards the end I start flagging but that's to be expected when I have no glycagen or whatever it's called in me to push those last reps out, but I'm managing most of it.

On that topic, 6.5 hr feed today

2295 cals

75 fat

210 carbs

192 pro


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Gonna start recording measurements as it seems the done thing 

Thing is I only have a metal tape measure, does this give a proper reading? To get it straight I had to pull it quite tight, anyway for now:

Calf 14

Thigh 22

Chest 40

Bicep/tricep 13.25 flat 14.50 gunned

Might try to get a flexible tape measure

Measurements edited with flexible measure


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Not now mate, after the 1st week it's all good, if I workout fasted then towards the end I start flagging but that's to be expected when I have no glycagen or whatever it's called in me to push those last reps out, but I'm managing most of it.
> 
> On that topic, 6.5 hr feed today
> 
> ...


I find bcaa before and during help a treat mate


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Gonna start recording measurements as it seems the done thing
> 
> Thing is I only have a metal tape measure, does this give a proper reading? To get it straight I had to pull it quite tight, anyway for now:
> 
> ...


Get flexible sewing tape mate. Better accuracy


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Gonna start recording measurements as it seems the done thing
> 
> Thing is I only have a metal tape measure, does this give a proper reading? To get it straight I had to pull it quite tight, anyway for now:
> 
> ...


You loon,

Get down poundland you can get a whole sewing kit inc. tape measure.

Nice adding the "gunnage"


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Weds

4. Back/shoulders hypertrophy

Assisted pullups

10 9 8

Bb row

42.5kg 12 10

32.5kg 10

Sb row

50kg 10 10

42.5kg 8 9 8

Seated db press

12.5kg 12 12 9

Lat raise

7.5kg 10 8

Rear delt

5kg 12 12 10

Shrugs DB

20kg 12 10 10

Was a bit chilly out there today.

Kept intensity high, was done in 35 mins.

Didn't overload on shoulders due to them still being in bits from the incline pushes on Monday.

Looking forward to breakfast in an hour.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice session there mate, I bet it was chilly this morning


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Solid as per usual mate.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey mate hows the IF doing for you, do you like it? Have you ever watched the hodge twins on YouTube?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

It's going well so far, the fasts are pretty easy now, 6lb lost in first 3 weeks so just see how it is long term.

I've seen the hodge twins before but only recently that I've been searching for IF on YouTube that I've come across there fastingtwins channel, loads of info on there although some I take with a pinch of salt but there is some good advice there too!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Another solid session mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Do you do deadlifts ? If so are they part of your leg or back sessions ?

Super fast workout, nice and intense to keep the pulse up, excellent for fat burning. If I was training in a drafts shed I wouldn't be hanging around either. Fault line the Bear Grills of UK-M.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Got a little way to go yet.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes pal, they are on power day.

It gets cold out there, I had a hat on, my hood up and my breathe was in the air but that just motivates you to shorten your rest times 

Faultline grylls


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Got a little way to go yet.


Nice slippers...


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Faultline Grylls after a hard session.

Nice pump


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That can't be faultline, undies are too tame and nowhere near lairy enough!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

private message sent


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Replied, lovely stuff


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I've taken the plunge and ordered this:










Just hope powerhouse fitness aren't as bad as people say and deliver it!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fingers crossed for you mate... Looks like a tidy bit of kit. Not jealous in the slightest


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

go you, very nice


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thats a pretty awesome bit of kit, looks a right bugger to assemble though!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol I'm sure it will come with the usual "destructions" spot on if your fluent in German and Chinese


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll just throw it up in 20 mins, then smash out a workout on it and watch it all fall down on top of me


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

If you gimme a couple of daysI'll get the arrester....in for a penny, in for a pound.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I couldnt use those arresters as the shed has an asbestos roof :-0 so no drilling! Hopefully the adjustable catchers should do the job


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> I couldnt use those arresters as the shed has an asbestos roof :-0 so no drilling! Hopefully the adjustable catchers should do the job


Fingers crossed we won't have to find out.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well it's upto 180kg so my measly weights shouldn't worry it


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice one mate, as I said before my brother has the full cage version of that and it is pretty solid. Can do pretty much everything you need to with that.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> I've taken the plunge and ordered this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

That rack looks the boll0cks, I'm a little jealous.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Run an extention lead across the road to your garage and get setup in there

mate!

I'm hoping it's as good as it looks and not rickety or anything, doing cables will be different for me too, have to start looking into face pulls and the like


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Run an extention lead across the road to your garage and get setup in there
> 
> mate!
> 
> I'm hoping it's as good as it looks and not rickety or anything, doing cables will be different for me too, have to start looking into face pulls and the like


Face pull bandwagon rolls on.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

That's mine mate. Good bit of kit, Just Hope the useless ph don't let you down


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

UK-muscle natty face-pulls dragon-flags metal-heads insane rambling banta club in now in session. I feel I need an input, faultline has killer core exercises, Jim has face pulls but I have no contribution as yet ??? I need a signature thing.....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Iv got it..... Obsessional measuring ! That's my thing I have brought to the party...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Wasn't you the original quarker?

That's a big contribution right there


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> That's mine mate. Good bit of kit, Just Hope the useless ph don't let you down


I think that's the full cage version of mine, looking forward to mine coming!

Fingers crossed....


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

No chance of training today, took the kids n there mates bowling, then had a big Indian cheat meal then off to work!

I could do with the extra day recovery as had a few niggles this week which I can only put down to less recovery on a cut.

Power workout tomorrow, looking forward to it


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So to sum it up:

We have faultline to thank for crippling abdominal DOMS.

And aad123 to thank for a highly nutritious macro hitting snack.

Guess who's off the crimbo card list this year 

Morning muchacho, when exactly are we expecting this new addition to the family ?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It's a beautiful baby cage....farther and squat cage are doing fine.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> So to sum it up:
> 
> We have faultline to thank for future cores of the gods and rippling abs.
> 
> ...


Fixed btw.

It said 5 working days so I'm expecting it around April??


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Fixed btw.
> 
> It said 5 working days so I'm expecting it around April??


Haha sneaky


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Struggled to get out of bed this afternoon, had a splitting headache etc

The mrs has had a bad cold the last few days, hoping I haven't caught that, as it will obviously turn to manflu, time will tell.

Anyway really didn't feel like training but.....

1. Power/strength

Wmup

Deadlift

82.5kg 6

95kg 6

100kg 4

Pendley row

45kg 5 5 5

Cleans

35kg 6 6 6

Weighted dips

chest 20kg 5 5

tris 20kg 5 5

Arnold curl into press

12.5kg 5 5 5

Didn't go mad as you can see but at least I got out there, was disturbed a few times too by the mrs or kids so all in all not the best workout but it's done and now it's time for food and a large dose of vit c.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A good session considering you didn't feel up for it. Quite often I don't feel like training but after a session I feel fine.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah didn't feel too bad after just wish I didn't have work tonight as I could do with going back to bed


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't envy you going to work but at least you got your training in. Are you still planning on running a calorie split ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah I wrote about it in the nattyclub thread, but basically I'm gonna stay in a deficit for the next 2 weeks then start the lean gain macro split at about 12.7stone, just need to work out the ins n outs of it.

Saturday night being security in a hotel is never fun, but should still get some time to watch some training stuff on YouTube and maybe a film too


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

just imagine how bad it would be if you didnt have the net too keep you busy, the night would drag even more. When my wife worked nights she would sometimes go to the local asda to get some food. There are some very strange people lurking around supermarkets at 3am.

When I was doing the diet I was advised to get a set of skin fold calipers as they were a more accurate way of measuring body fat as a tape can be missleading. If for example you are doing heavy deadlifts your lower back will be developing and so an increase in your waist measurement could be due to muscle groth and not fat gains. They only cost a few pounds and are worth getting.

I also had to experiment with my calories before I got the ballance correct. I kept the non-training days the same at 1800 calories but had to adjust the training days intake to fit my needs. Its a fairly simple system and I tended to have my extra calories before and after my training because some days I wasn't able to train on my training days so I would simple reduce the calories around the time I was due to train and it worked out fine.

Hope your shift goes smoothly.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm gonna try to get my macros nailed over the next couple of weeks so I know what's maintenance and then go from there, hope it doesn't end up too high as even eating 2300 ATM in 6-8 hours can be a challenge, depending how clean I'm eating that day lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

How's that for a gay sowing kit Jim?

Got the flexible tape measure in so all good, remeasured last night

Calf 14

Thigh 22

Chest 40

Bicep/tricep 13.25 flat 14.50 gunned

Things a bit smaller than first time of measuring, on a cut I suppose measurements will go down, so I'll measure again when I finish cutting which I'm predicting will be 2 weeks time.

Measurements should go down a bit again I would guess and then the leeeeeean bulk starts so that's when I'll know of gains as I'll measure in once a week


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

2263 cals

72 fat

210 carbs

190 pro

7 hour feed up


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning mate, nice kit, nice numbers, nice session.....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> How's that for a gay sowing kit Jim?
> 
> Got the flexible tape measure in so all good, remeasured last night
> 
> ...


That sowing kit is a beauty...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Cals 2233

Fat 66

Carbs 200

Pro 220

Week 4 weigh in when I get up Monday afternoon, then I'll decide if I need to cut for 1 more week or 2 before starting a lean bulk using IF.

Leg day too


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Cals 2233
> 
> Fat 66
> 
> ...


Happy Monday/leg day/diet decision day.

Quite a busy one


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Your up early sunshine


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Your up early sunshine


Aye Mondays....hate em


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

To me Monday's are the same as every other day of the week now I do a rolling shift pattern, it's weird not hating Monday mornings


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Any sign of the cage yet mate? I'm the same with now hating Monday mornings now with the rolling shifts, other downside though is not getting the Friday night feeling any more.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Weigh in: 12.12 stone (-2lb)

Mon, legs, fasted.

Warmup (bw squats, lunges)

BB Leg ext

30kg 12 12 10 10

Squats

60kg 10

78kg 8

85kg 6

100kg 4

70kg 8

Calf raises

70kg 20 20 20

Sldl

70kg 10 10

52.5kg 12

Core work

Dead, fasted leg workouts are hard.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Put the kettle on son !!! I'm suffering the joys of a late in the day call out in upminster


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Haha another one of your marathon shifts Jim?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Decision made, Gonna cut on 2250 cals for 1 more week, should get down to 12.10 then follow lean gains.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm afraid so mate... Only just hitting the m25 now.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

What's the plan for the bulk diet? Are you coming off IF?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

No mate, still using IF but following a lean gains approach, maintenance on off days 2-300 surplus on training days, google leangains and read the website I'm roughly following that


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'll have a look. You taking to the IF method well then?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Did you find the squats first worked better for the hamstrings after last weeks problems. Good weight on the squats, preasure on the rest of us now to keep up.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

AAlan said:


> I'll have a look. You taking to the IF method well then?


Yeah it's refreshing to not be constantly eating all the time, when I'm on nights I eat from when I get up to when I go to work (about 3pm-11pm) when I'm off I just miss breakfast and eat from about 11 or 12 till 7 or 8.

The more I look into it the more I find people raving about it, hopefully with the small surplus on the bulk will mean gains without any fat, well that's the plan anyway!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Did you find the squats first worked better for the hamstrings after last weeks problems. Good weight on the squats, preasure on the rest of us now to keep up.


Yeah no problems with the hammys this week.

I definatly felt those squats, the other workouts fasted are fine but doing legs fasted might not be the best idea, might start doing them after my 1st meal, having 100kg on your back can make you a little light headed after a 16 hr fast!

It'll feel a bit safer if and when the cage turns up


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Whens the rack due mate?

Powerhouse aren't consistently bad. They do have occasional good days :laugh:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

If they stick to there 5 working days then Thursday, I'm not holding my breath


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good cracking mate and may prove to be a wise idea not hitting 3 digit squats on an empty tank.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Good cracking mate and may prove to be a wise idea not hitting 3 *digit *squats on an empty tank.


i looked at this for a good 180 seconds thinking, what's he on about?

then i realised DigIt and digit are two different words :laugh:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> i looked at this for a good 180 seconds thinking, what's he on about?
> 
> then i realised DigIt and digit are two different words :laugh:


Hash you loon...all that sprinting has gone to your head


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

DigIt said:


> i looked at this for a good 180 seconds thinking, what's he on about?
> 
> then i realised DigIt and digit are two different words :laugh:


Drugs are bad kids M'Kay!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Drugs are bad kids M'Kay!


Lol I wasn't going down that route but you had to


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

someone had to might as well be me! lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Bit of cardio today (dog walking) to loosen the legs up.

2214 cals

75 fat

185 carbs

210 pro


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

DigIt said:


> i looked at this for a good 180 seconds thinking, what's he on about?
> 
> then i realised DigIt and digit are two different words :laugh:


Mother told you massterbation would make you blind but you never listened.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Now are the talk of drugs and masterbation are over let's get back to training 

Having a pre wo coffee then it's out to do chest and arms hypertrophy


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Now are the talk of drugs and masterbation are over let's get back to training
> 
> Having a pre wo coffee then it's out to do chest and arms hypertrophy


Lets get this kenco fuelled session on the go!!! Smash it .......


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Standing by for update


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Lets get this kenco fuelled session on the go!!! Smash it .......


kenco fuelled session :lol:

this makes me wanna have a BIG cup of coffeee instead of this green tea bollox


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Weds, chest n arms hypertrophy, fasted

Flat Bb press

32.5kg 15

45.5kg 12

52.5kg 8

45.5kg 8

Incline db press

14kg 10

16.5kg 8 5

11kg 10

Flyes

11kg 10 10 9 8

Chest dips

Bw 10 8 6 6

Cgbp

32.5kg 9 6

29kg 10 8

Skulls

20kg 10 7 6

14kg 10 10

Bar curls normal&reverse

21.5kg 10n 10r 10n 10r

DB curls

10kg 7 7 6 6

Pic update:










Shower, protein, food!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

looking pumped mate! esp the chest :thumbup1:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Cuts working well mate... Nice session too. :thumb:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Think I'm leaning out quite well, hopefully the lean bulk will see some decent gains


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Clearly IF works for you....no reason why not.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

faultline said:


> Think I'm leaning out quite well, hopefully the lean bulk will see some decent gains


yeah should get some gains man, then a change up to diet approach will continue the gains once it comes to an eventual stop


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well it's started, had an email from powerhouse fitness saying the racks out of stock for 6 weeks.

Sent them a sh!tty email asking for some freebies as compo 

See what happens


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I would have asked for the superior weight load version due to the immense amount of mental and physical distress said email has caused you.

Fragile thing the human mind...*cough cough compo!*


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

2244 cals

71 fat

214 carbs

201 pro


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Looking tighter in the photo and as your waist is smaller everything else is more noticable. Iv heard it said that the best way to look 10lb bigger is to loose 10lb of fat.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Looking tighter in the photo and as your waist is smaller everything else is more noticable. Iv heard it said that the best way to look 10lb bigger is to loose 10lb of fat.


haha thats so true in my opinion. since i've been leaning out a bit these days (getting smaller!) people are noticing more and commenting saying my arms/back are getting bigger etc


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

So today has turned into my cheat day 

Macros will be

3378 cals (+1100)

129 fat (+60)

268 carbs (+70)

221 pro (+20)

All in 8 hours

Will fuel me nicely for the mornings training


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's not good news with the cage mate sorry to hear that. They have always been so good when I have used them.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

They said they need to get it from the far east so 6-8 weeks is an estimate!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You won't be seeing that this side of September. Are there not any British manufacturers you could try ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

They are the only company around that sell that half rack, that's why I had to use them, heard plenty of bad reviews but had no choice!

Gonna keep badgering them for compo


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

How about a full rack and a hacksaw ?

I saw a thread on here about a member who built his own rack, looked bloody good to when he finished it. I imagine a bespoke rack would cost a hell of a lot to have made, do you know any good fabricators ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I thought about cutting a full rack down and asked a member called badly-dubbed about it as he had the full rack and he said it would affect the cable system.

There's a member called George-bean who built his own rack, I already built my own squat catchers, but i wanted the cage for ease of squats n bench as I always have to move my equipment around and also the cables, and dipping station.

I'm currently using the catchers on my squat stands to dip but there about 3" wide so you can't grip them properly.

I think I'm gonna have to accept the wait, I just hope it doesn't drag out for longer!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Iv got all the equipment and materials at work but I don't think I could sneak a power cage out of the door, might look a little suspicious.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd love a custom made one but I'm sure it would cost a bomb and take even longer.

It's probably not a popular item as most people would go for the full rack so they probably just get them to order.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You have done without till now so a few more weeks wont hurt. It will soon arrive and you'll be good to go. All good things to those who wait as my dear mother says.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> They are the only company around that sell that half rack, that's why I had to use them, heard plenty of bad reviews but had no choice!
> 
> Gonna keep badgering them for compo


Good luck mate. Was worried they'd fcuk up!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

And fcuk up they have, surely it's against trading standards to list something as taking 5 working days delivery when it's not even in the country!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

If they told the truth they would have no customers but by advertising 5 days they suck you in knowing that you will most likely wait where as if they said 6 weeks off the bat you wouldn't be interested.

Can you leave negative feedback on their web site?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I was looking at that rack and have some concerns.

If it's the same as mine, you will be getting a face full of cable as you unrack the bar when squatting.

I put my hooks on the opposite uprights coz of it, but you don't have them with that rack


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning gents..the great rack debate rages I see.

There must be a delivery or replacement clause in the terms somewhere?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I fired off an email to citizens advice last night to see where I stand, if they say it's legal then I'm waiting for 2+ months if not we'll see.

Tassotti, I'm not sure what rack you have, but another member on here has the full version of the one I've ordered and I think he squats ok with it, @robc1985 maybe you can shed some light?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I would certainly drop trading standards a tinkle too mate.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I was on trading standards website and the contact us bit put me through to citizens advice, I think if you have a case then u contact ts, probably stops them getting hundreds of unnessesery emails


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well good luck buddy.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Fri, Back/shoulders hypertrophy, fasted.

Rack chins

12 10 8 6

Bb row

42.5kg 10 10

35kg 12 10

1 arm row

20kg 9

14kg 12 10

Sb row - dropsets

52kg 10

50kg 11

47.5kg 8

42.5kg 6

32.5kg 10

Seated db press

14kg 12 10 8

Lat raise

7.5kg 10 8 6

Rear delt Flyes

7.5kg 10 8

5kg 10 10

BB Shrugs - dropsets

55kg 15

51.5kg 10

42.5kg 10

31.5kg 12

22.5kg 15

Off to walk the dogs for 30 mins as a warm down, then pick my youngest up from school, do the weekly shop, some housework later then work tonight!

Hopefully have a nap for a couple of hours somewhere in between....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice workout pal, that should take care of business quite nicely. Plenty of rowing movements which is always a good thing. Hope the shopping goes well.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That should have hit the back quite nicely on that workout mate. Plenty rows in there.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

8 hr window

2047

65 fat

170 carbs

188 pro

Went a couple of hundred lower than normal to make up a little for the big cheat day on val's day.

Monday the calories go up and start leeeeeean gaining (hopefully) here's the macros I'm thinking, any thoughts?

Non training 2400 90f 200p 200c

Training 2700 70f 220p 300c


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The macro split looks ok to me, going to be some job eating 2700 calories in 8 hours. If things need adjusting will you keep training days the same and adjust rest days to loose or gain as required ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Seems like a sensible split mate... See how it goes, everyone is gonna react differently...personally I would reduce the carbs and increase the fat on no lift day but that's just what I find comfortable.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm the same as Jim with the carbs, but that's just because I don't seem to be very tollerant to carbs without getting fat.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm not too bad with them, I've been having 200-250g a day the last 2 weeks and still getting leaner.

The non training days are 100 Lower than training days with fats 20 higher so thought this might be an ok place to start.

Aad I don't understand your question about rest days and gaining and loosing


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm sure you won't be far off with what you are planning mate, you seem to be pretty good at making your diet work for you. I would be surprised if you were far out with it to be honest.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The question was mention to mean if for example you don't gain on the diet will you be increasing the calories on the training days only, the non-training days only or both ? Like wise if you are gaining too quickly where will you loose the calories from ? Does this make sense ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> The question was mention to mean if for example you don't gain on the diet will you be increasing the calories on the training days only, the non-training days only or both ? Like wise if you are gaining too quickly where will you loose the calories from ? Does this make sense ?


Good question.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Crystal clear now 

Not gaining-add 100 cals from each day

Gaining too much-lose 100 from each


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Crystal clear now
> 
> Not gaining-add 100 cals from each day
> 
> Gaining too much-lose 100 from each


From a mixture of fats and carbs.... Or just one?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Probably just carbs as its such a small amount of caks


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> From a mixture of fats and carbs.... Or just one?


good question, which are you more focussed on? personally i think its better when your body is used to one type of nutrient as a means for fuel. so high fat=low carb and vice versa


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Just asking out of curiosity....

Be interesting to see how you have to jiggle things. If you have to at all.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Not sure what my macros have been over the weekend, been out and about and eating on the fly, but if anything ive probably underate, so last cutting weigh in tomorrow morning then start the IF bulk.

Power workout tomorrow which also means 2700 cals in an 8 hour feed.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It will be interesting to see how you pack it in.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just done an impromptu core workout

Sun 17 feb

Core

Woodchoppers 7kg 3x10

Russian twists 7kg 5x20

walk outs 2x7

Mountain climbers 4x30

Crunches 7kg 3x15

Lying leg raises 4x10


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

faultline said:


> Just done an impromptu core workout
> 
> Sun 17 feb
> 
> ...


love a good core workout the odd time i do one 

always leaves me shaking & sweating a lot more than my usual workouts!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Bit of a weird one, jumped on the scales this morning, 13.1, which would mean a 3 lb gain!!

The only thing I'm thinking is last weeks weigh in was after a 16 hour fast whereas this morning was at 12 hours, I will weigh just before I start eating at midday and that will be the same, 16 hours, doubt it will change that much but we'll see.

Ill measure as well to see what is expanding lol


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's a random gain. Also disappointed to see no dragon flags in tha core workout!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Haha after doing myself some damage last time, I'm building up to them with the lying leg raises, but rest assured they will be back!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

As you have been dieting then you were most likely glycogen depleted and as you have been eating out you may have been eating more carbs than usual which would top up your glycogen stores and as you store glycogen you will also store water an a 4:1 ratio so for every gram of carbs you will have 4 grams of water. This normally happens after a diet, I gained 4 lb in a week when I upped my cals. Try some green tea as this helps get rid of water, also increase your water intake which will also get rid of the water.

Dont worry as Im sure the weight gain is just water.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

dont sweat the scale weight man i put on 5 lb from going into the gym & coming out of it haha

all water of course obviously i was in a flushing mode beforehand and just stored whatever i drank down there, but still 160-165 lb's was funny to look at in an hour :laugh:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm not too bothered by scale weight anymore, it's just an indicator of how my macros are working or not lol


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> I'm not too bothered by scale weight anymore, it's just an indicator of how my macros are working or not lol


Both learnt that scale weight blows pipe!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just to play devil's advocate I'm going to say that in terms of bodybuilding scale weight is important and weight lifted is of no importance. Bodybuilders are concerend with making the muscle grow and not get stronger. Although strength gains will come these are a bi-product of training and not the main focus. If a training or diet system is being used for bodybuilding then how else would you chart progress other than to take regular accurate measurements as increases in weights lifted are not a good indication of increased muscle size. You have people who say they use the mirror as an indicator but as we see ourselfs daily in a mirror it must be very difficult to notice any change in body shape or composition, also as a natural trainer gains will take longer and be less noticeable. So I would say measurements including weight are important, obviously there will be fluctuations due to water retention and daily weight shifts but these are only minor changes.

The reverse of this is true with power trainers who are only concerned with weights lifted and not muscular development, although muscular development will result as a bi-product of training it is not the main focus. But it could be argued that even strength trainers if competing must have to focus on body weight to ensure they fall into their required weight class.

I'll sit back and wait for the sh1t storm.......


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Ohh noooo he didn't?!?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Should liven thing up a little.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm gonna settle in for this one, not that it overly concerns me BUT but but, it could be a good slinging match.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

This is my opener...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I would actually agree EXCEPT the scales weight.

Lately I'm thinking measurements are important as a gauge of growth but scales weight is not.

An example:

Me at 14 stone










Me at 13 stone










IMO I look better at 13 stone, even though I weigh less, stronger at 14 but fatter

So I think progress pics every few weeks along with measurements are key.

Fcuk scale weight


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

did you shave your chest for that photo mate? :lol:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Not for it but yes it was shaved about 2 days previously


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

faultline said:


> Not for it but yes it was shaved about 2 days previously


i see i see...any particular reason lol?

definitely look much better man

a stone lighter, leaner & stronger??


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Btw power sesh done.

Mon 18/2

1. Power/strength

rack pulls

84kg 15 12

Deads

105kg 6 6

Pendley row

47.5kg 5 5 5

Flat bb bench

60kg 5 5

65kg 5

67.5kg 5

Cgbp

40kg 6 6 6 6

Weighted dips

20kg 6 5 5

Arnold curl into press

15kg 5 4 4

Not happy with how I faded at the end but all in all an ok session


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

DigIt said:


> i see i see...any particular reason lol?
> 
> definitely look much better man
> 
> a stone lighter, leaner & stronger??


My mrs prefers it 

Not stronger no, stronger when I was a fatty


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Okey dokey..... Firstly I agree @faultine, leaner and lighter is better if your looking for aesthetics, you now have the base for the lean gains.

Heavier and stronger serves its purpose but your not training that way par-se so piling on the lbs isn't important there.

However scale weights have their place and purpose in all aspects of body/weight training IMO.

as much as the mirror reflections important (IME I'm the same weight now as I was after the first cut but I have more muscle mass IMO) so I'm not using the lbs to determine progress....well I wasn't, as we know its a different story now.

I think it's key to monitor exactly what the scales are saying on a regular basis so I know if I'm gaining too much to be considerd LBM.

the scales coupled with measurements maybe in your case BF% measurements too should be a linch pin.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

dips!!! :thumbup1:

+20kg nice


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

With leangains I could in theory put on 1lb of muscle in a month and lose 1lb of fat in a month so weight wouldn't change but over a year I'd look better!

If by the end of the year I was only 4-4lbs heavier but looked bigger and leaner I wouldn't be moaning that I'm not 14 or 15 stone....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> With leangains I could in theory put on 1lb of muscle in a month and lose 1lb of fat in a month so weight wouldn't change but over a year I'd look better!
> 
> If by the end of the year I was only 4-4lbs heavier but looked bigger and leaner I wouldn't be moaning that I'm not 14 or 15 stone....


Very good point.....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> dips!!! :thumbup1:
> 
> +20kg nice


The boys showboating now


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The difference between me n you Jim is your looking to be a big strongman so the chance of fat gain is there and you want to keep an eye on it.

I'm going for 'aesthetics' and the way I'm going about it, hopefully, I shouldn't put too much fat on coz I don't need to worry too much about strength.

2 different kettles of fish IMO


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> The boys showboating now


looks well i think. ALMOST 1 plate lol :laugh:

would love to test out my 5rm for dips


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> The difference between me n you Jim is your looking to be a big strongman so the chance of fat gain is there and you want to keep an eye on it.
> 
> I'm going for 'aesthetics' and the way I'm going about it, hopefully, I shouldn't put too much fat on coz I don't need to worry too much about strength.
> 
> 2 different kettles of fish IMO


Totally agree....

I was just stating my personal preference really mate.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

the stronger you are the easier it is to burn bodyfat. the only hard part is committing to a loss of strength in order to shed some flab

i have always been a strong advocate of strength training for nattys tho...until you can push some decent weight


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

In this instance lean gains should see the best if both worlds....IMO.

Bit of a fabled holy grail.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> In this instance lean gains should see the best if both worlds....IMO.
> 
> Bit of a fabled holy grail.


yeah in theory. it;s interesting to watch the progress for sure, not a usual style of training for most people, but the theory is solid


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well with all the IF experience he should be in a sound position to put the theory into practice, I'm assuming faults is maintaining the eating window.

(Sure I read it a couple of pages back)


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

DigIt said:


> looks well i think. ALMOST 1 plate lol :laugh:
> 
> would love to test out my 5rm for dips


2 plates for me, I only go up to 10's in my shed


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> Well with all the IF experience he should be in a sound position to put the theory into practice, I'm assuming faults is maintaining the eating window.
> 
> (Sure I read it a couple of pages back)


Yep still 16/8, 11am-7pm today


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Yep still 16/8, 11am-7pm today


I may be re asking questions but how many over maintenance are you classing as lean gains??


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Maintenance on non lifting days 2400

Surplus on lifting days 2700


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Seems a little low for maintenance ?

But I don't have a clue of your metabolism so mute point lol.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Seems a little low for maintenance ?
> 
> But I don't have a clue of your metabolism so mute point lol.


i bulk on about the same but i'm shorter & lighter


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> i bulk on about the same but i'm shorter & lighter


Wish I could....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I had to play around with calories until I got it right sand the scales started moving. It took 4 weeks of trial and error and I'm still not sure it's perfect as I'm gaining fat but if my calories were any lower I wouldn't be gaining at all. It's a very fine balancing act, you would thing gaining weight would be easy but I find it more difficult than cutting.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Good wee debate going on here guys, lots of good points being raised. The 14st pic made me feel a little better about my love handles flatline! lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

When I bulked up to that I was on a seefood diet 

Ive Learnt the error of my ways....


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> Seems a little low for maintenance ?
> 
> But I don't have a clue of your metabolism so mute point lol.


That's a starting point, I'll adjust as needed, could be slightly under I'll give u that..


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

faultline said:


> When I bulked up to that I was on a seefood diet
> 
> Ive Learnt the error of my ways....


Thats my cheat day diet


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

That was my everyday diet for 6 months :-0

Hence fat 14st


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

We learn by our mistakes.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

So first day of the leangains done.

Eating window 11am-7pm

2720 cals

71 fat

293 carbs

221 pro

Got it all in quite easily, helped along by a nice sirloin for dinner.

No training tomorrow so it will be 2400 cals, im on a nightshift now so I'll probably get up about 1 and eat till 9 

Then im off with the kids for the rest of the week! Should be fun......


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> This is my opener...


Only just got round to watching this, I don't see any reference to the scale weight we was talking about??

BUT it poses a huge question, he says under 6 reps you would have to have superior genetics to build any muscle, which ime when I did stronglifts I didn't see many gains and being a pure ecto I def don't have good genetics.

Which brings me to the point are the power/strength workouts I'm doing pointless?

Debate that one....,


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

It's a good point about big muscles looking better on ectos, I'll let you know if I ever get any 

My point was mainly about me personally, I'm relatively new to training, ive trained for 11 months now, tried a few different routines and diets and put all my efforts into these weather they be right or wrong.

I've made some gains but not the massive begineers gains I always hear about on the boards so that's why I compare genetics to ecto but maybe it's just me, obviously being natty is a factor too.

Hope this rambling made sense


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Edit


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Hehe another teaser.

We're you just setting out when you did SL?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Hehe another teaser.
> 
> We're you just setting out when you did SL?


Scratch that.... Miss read the post.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Morning Jim, off to the gym?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Morning Jim, off to the gym?


Yeah bud but don't tell anyone 

In reference to your q last night is it not to do with the type I and type II muscles fibres? Optimal use for optimal growth?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm not sure tbh, I know there's all this stuff about fast n slow twitch, and splas-something and myofil-whatever

It's all very scientific in here....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> I'm not sure tbh, I know there's all this stuff about fast n slow twitch, and splas-something and myofil-whatever
> 
> It's all very scientific in here....


Quite impressive for this hour of the day.

As we all know I'm not up on hypertrophy but I thought it was to do with using low rep strength work and high rep endurance work to work each of the muscle parts.

Be interesting if someone (probably aad )

Has a lay mans explanation.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Myofibrillar vs. Sarcoplasmic hypertrophy

In the bodybuilding and fitness community and even in some academic books skeletal muscle hypertrophy is described as being in one of two types: Sarcoplasmic or myofibrillar. According to this theory, during sarcoplasmic hypertrophy, the volume of sarcoplasmic fluid in the muscle cell increases with no accompanying increase in muscular strength, whereas during myofibrillar hypertrophy, actin and myosin contractile proteins increase in number and add to muscular strength as well as a small increase in the size of the muscle. Sarcoplasmic hypertrophy is characteristic of the muscles of certain bodybuilders while myofibrillar hypertrophy is characteristic of Olympic weightlifters.These two forms of adaptations rarely occur completely independently of one another, one can experience a large increase in fluid with a slight increase in proteins, a large increase in proteins with a small increase in fluid, or a relatively balanced combination of the two.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Athletes use a combination of strength training, diet, and supplementation to induce muscle hypertrophy.

Muscle hypertrophy involves an increase in size of skeletal muscle through an increase in the size of its component cells. Hypertrophy can be broken down into two types of categories: myofibril and sarcoplasmic. Each of these specific types of muscle hypertrophy will result in increasing size of cells, but not of equal effect. Sarcoplasmic hypertrophy is focused on increasing the actual size of the muscle, and less on increasing strength. Myofibril hypertrophy will focus more on strength increase and less on an increase in the size of the skeletal muscle. Muscle hypertrophy is not achieved within minutes or days, rather it takes months of consistent training and proper nutrition to see its visual effects on body composition.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Thankyou very much.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

It is generally accepted that muscle fiber types can be broken down into two main types: slow twitch (Type I) muscle fibers and fast twitch (Type II) muscle fibers. Fast twitch fibers can be further categorized into Type IIa and Type IIb fibers.

These distinctions seem to influence how muscles respond to training and physical activity, and each fiber type is unique in its ability to contract in a certain way. Human muscles contain a genetically determined mixture of both slow and fast fiber types. On average, we have about 50 percent slow twitch and 50 percent fast twitch fibers in most of the muscles used for movement.

Slow Twitch (Type I)

The slow muscles are more efficient at using oxygen to generate more fuel (known as ATP) for continuous, extended muscle contractions over a long time. They fire more slowly than fast twitch fibers and can go for a long time before they fatigue. Therefore, slow twitch fibers are great at helping athletes run marathons and bicycle for hours.

Fast Twitch (Type II)

Because fast twitch fibers use anaerobic metabolism to create fuel, they are much better at generating short bursts of strength or speed than slow muscles. However, they fatigue more quickly. Fast twitch fibers generally produce the same amount of force per contraction as slow muscles, but they get their name because they are able to fire more rapidly. Having more fast twitch fibers can be an asset to a sprinter since she needs to quickly generate a lot of force.

Type IIa Fibers

These fast twitch muscle fibers are also known as intermediate fast-twitch fibers. They can use both aerobic and anaerobic metabolism almost equally to create energy. In this way, they are a combination of Type I and Type II muscle fibers.

Type IIb Fibers

These fast twitch fibers use anaerobic metabolism to create energy and are the "classic" fast twitch muscle fibers that excel at producing quick, powerful bursts of speed. This muscle fiber has the highest rate of contraction (rapid firing) of all the muscle fiber types, but it also has a much faster rate of fatigue and can't last as long before it needs rest.

Fiber Type and Performance

Our muscle fiber type may influence what sports we are naturally good at or whether we are fast or strong. Olympic athletes tend to fall into sports that match their genetic makeup. Olympic sprinters have been shown to possess about 80 percent fast twitch fibers, while those who excel in marathons tend to have 80 percent slow twitch fibers.

Can Training Change Fiber Type?

This is not entirely understood, and research is still looking at that question. There is some evidence showing that human skeletal muscle may switch fiber types from "fast" to "slow" due to training.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Little science lesson for us at silly'o clock


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Too much to digest whilst being massively distracted by a pair of jodhpurs I'm afraid... I will mull over it later


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm going to have to come back to this later as well. Some good reading there.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Basically the type I fibers will favor any endurance athletes and predominantly use the aerobic energy system which is why it mentions about the marathon runners. For hypertrophy gains you're better off looking into the type II fibers, especially type II a as there will use mostly the lactate energy system that is shown the best for hypertrophy gains. It isn't as simple as just sticking to the 6-10 rep range but that is the rep range you should be mostly striving for. The type II b that it mentions is for strength and power gains rather than getting a bigger increase in cell size. When doing most workouts in the gym you'll be most likely to use all or most of these fibers but certain training systems will help you focus on one type more than the others.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

In my view the low rep work is to increase strength which will in turn filter through to the higher rep work which will help with the constant overload required for hypertrophy. If for example you 5 rep max goes from 100 to 150kg you would expect your 8 rep max to also increase, maybe not proportionally but there will be a certain increase. Low rep work also strengthens joints and connective tissue. I'm not sure but low rep work may also increase test release.

This is my thinking on the subject, not research based but for me just common sence. If my heavy lift increases by 50% surely my higher rep work will also increase. Plus it keeps things interesting.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

aad everything I have read about that style of training is basically what you have written. Strength training increases supports the hypertrophy training and helps avoid stalling.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Also if you hit a plateau on your hypertrophy training say you can't do more than 8 squats at 90kg if you mixed it up and did some weeks of strength training so you were lifting 110 x 3-5 then this will help you pass the plateau in the hypertrophy training - if that makes sense?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Non training day - macros

2336 cals

74 fat

208 carbs

202 pro

Slightly under on cals today, not too bothered though, just eat a bit more tomorrow


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Now we have covered muscle fibers and hypertrophy myself and dig's have turned our attention to the bodys energy systems. Feel free to drop in to my bit and add your views. We are turning into some kind of geek squad study group.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Now we have covered muscle fibers and hypertrophy myself and dig's have turned our attention to the bodys energy systems. Feel free to drop in to my bit and add your views. We are turning into some kind of geek squad study group.
> 
> View attachment 111551


isn't it fun learning about **** you actually are interested in?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Gentlemen I have come across an amusing take on recent topic of conversation... I shall post in the rambling thread.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Had a nice leg workout this morning.

Wed 20/2

Leg ext BB

31.5kg 12 12 12 10

Squats

95kg 5

81.5kg 5

68kg 5 5

Fronties

30kg 5

50kg 5 5 5 5

Calf raises

81.5kg 15 15 15 15

Sldl

80kg 10 10 10

Wasn't feeling the back squats today so thought I'd try some fronties, I find them 10x easier and get more depth on them, so from now on I'm doing mine n jims fronties n he's doing my back squats for me 

I tryed both types of grip and prefer the wrists bent backward way

In other news, been out n about all day, took the kids to the cinema this afternoon to see wreck it Ralph, top film!

Just finishing my 8 hr feed will post macs later


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I want that written in a contract somewhere lol.

Nice session mate... Kudos for the oly grip... Manage to keep the elbows parallel?? Very envious


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Can't remember exactly where elbows where but it was comfortable.

Might drop back squats for front completely...............I'll take cover.......


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

never tried a front squat if i'm honest. wrist is a hotspot for injury and the only way i knew was wrist bent backwards...may look into fronts

infact i've got an oly bar in my room i'll play about with it now lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just finishing off some quark n green tea.

Training day macs:

2612 cals

98 fat

234 carbs

203 pro


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Had a cheeky weigh in, 13.2 so up a lb.

Took some measurements too, here's a comparison from a week ago:

14/2/13

Calf 13.75

Thigh 21.5

Chest 41.75

Bicep 13.5

Waist 34

21/02/13

Calf 13.75

Thigh 21.75

Chest 42

Bicep 13.75

Waist 33.5

Seems to be going in the right direction, looks like the extra carbs over the past few weeks has restored glycogen levels nicely.

Quads are sore this morning in places that dont normaly hurt, thank you fronties!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

that was def a nice leg workout, well done


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice workout mate, good to see the measurements are going in the right direction. Were the calf raises standing or seated?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Standing, can't get on with seated


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I find seated really uncomfortable putting that heavy a weight on my knees. Kinda awkward as well.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah that's why I never bother, easier to throw it on your back and do it


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice increase in measurements, diet seems to be working.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Thurs 21/02 core

Russian twists 7kg 6x20

walk outs 3x6

Mountain climbers 4x30

Lying leg raises 4x10

Dragon flags 3x5 negs


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Today's macros

2667 cals

89 fat

237 carbs

216 pro


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

every time you post up a core session I end up on youtube!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Lol what was it you didn't know?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Russain twists and walk outs, you seem to be king of the obscure core exercises just now!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Look for roll outs, they are more extreme than walk outs but you need a roller, I'm gonna experiment with a DB next time lol


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Is that with the ab roller wheel thing? That has gotta be king of the faceplant that has!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Look for roll outs, they are more extreme than walk outs but you need a roller, I'm gonna experiment with a DB next time lol


If you got spin lock DBs then use two plates for stability mate.... Trust me


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Fri 22/02

3. Chest/arms hypertrophy rest-pause

Fcuking hell that was hard! Wasn't sure how long to leave between sets so just finished one exercise, setup for the next and went again straight away, is this right @aad123 ?

Anyway, great pump from it and it took 30 mins.

All done in 3 sets except normal/reverse bar curls was 4.

Flat Bb press

50kg 28

Incline db press

18kg 20

Flyes

10kg 29

Chest dips

Bw 19

Cgbp

32kg 26

Skulls

25kg 29

Bar curls normal&reverse

24kg 35

DB curls

14kg 16


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

bloody hell 30mins, I'm out of puff just thinking about that


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I was trying rest/pause for the 1st time but forgot to find out how long between sets so just kept going lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Bit over on my macros today but me n the kids were at my mums for a few hours today and she kept giving me food!

2907 cals

100 fat

296 carbs

193 pro


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I thought I got through my session tonight quick untill I read that!

You have gone over about what I am under, does that mean we balance each other out?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Lol, tbh if my fat was about 20g lower I would have been bang on, but sats were only 29 so not too bad.

Sugars are starting to worry me, over the last 2 weeks they have been between 40-80 most days, today was 100!!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Now you are getting really in depth, I have enough bother with the main 3 without breaking them down even further.

I did notice though that most of the things I was picking up to look at for different carb sources were really high in sugar.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah I think it's better to keep down to around 30-40, and fibre also mate, should be getting 40-50 I think.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

40-50g of fibre? I thought low 20's was the aim for that?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I think that's the lower limit, layne norton talks a lot about it somewhere


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah it was him that I had watched talking about it. He said more than 25g a day was too much and could cause problems from what I can remember.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Hmmm I might have to watch that again then, as I thought he said he aimed for 50-60, i get back to you!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I might be wrong mate but from what I can remember of the interview he said that people were consuming too much fibre and should reign it in. I'm doubting myself now because I have taken in that much info over the last week!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I've found this but still looking for numbers:

the overall most important thing is to hit your macros and get enough fiber in. Fiber is really the important content of the carb sources. GI only really matters if you eat carbs without protein or fat and very few bodybuilders do that. So fiber is really what you want to get because fiber is very thermogenic. That said, most low gi sources are the most fiber dense so you'll eat alot by default BUT there isn't anything wrong with having a non-traditional food so long as you hit your macro & fiber goals


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Got this from simplyshredded.com interview with him:

I don't follow set meal plans. I shoot for a certain number of protein/carbs/fats/fiber and I eat foods I enjoy to reach those numbers. In the offseason I was consuming 250g protein, 400-500g carbohydrates, 80-90g of fat, and 60g fiber. During precontest I was consuming 275g protein, 100-230g of carbs, 45-60g fat, and 25-40g fiber.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

http://www.muscle-munch.com/muscle-munch-talks-with-natural-pro-bodybuilder-layne-norton.html

I stand corrected mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sugars are not as bad as you may think as long as they aren't consumed all in one go, also eating fats slows down absorption so lowering the raise in blood sugar.

How was the rest/pause ? It's a very intense way of training but great for conditioning. I normally take about 2 mins between exercises, just time to get the next equipment set up and off you go.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah it was very intense, I dunno if you saw the question I asked you about rest times between sets?

That's what I was doing finishing, setup, go, less volume than normal but more intensity, nice little tool to use


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

like the bit about fibre. always been second nature to pile a load of lettuce/spinach with pretty much every meal. dont wanna be sitting on the bog all day


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I've become more aware of fibre but it can be hard to get that much in, all about the planning!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Got persuaded to go to the pub to watch the rugby, turned out a good night, but including the beer went over macros!

luckily I'd been good up to the that point so got my protein in ok.

3635 cals

84 fat

504 carbs

204 pro

Edited


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

You got your sums right there mate? kcal count seems high for the macros.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

No I haven't, should be more carbs, I typed fosters into myfitnesspal and it gave me:

5 pints

1135 cals

57 carbs

And no other values, so 1135/4 is 283, so my carbs should be about 504!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

If it had been guiness I may have forgiven you


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I was considering guiness but someone else brought the first round and I stuck with what he got me.

I think only 5 pints is quite well behaved, got there as the rugby started, had a few games of darts after, watched some bad kareokee then left about half ten, it would have got a lot messier in years gone by.

Can't handle it these days, truth be told lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol I know that feeling mate.... Too old for hangovers now, plus kids jumping all over ya doesn't help when your nursing.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I haven't got a hangover but my head feels "fuzzy", breaking fast early today as I can't wait till midday but I'll stop by 8 tonight then work tonight so by the time I start again tomorrow it will be an 18 hour fast.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

We need to talk turkey mate.... I'm due a supp stock up in the next couple of days and fancy trying TPW.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm running low on powders also. What deals are available ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok well when you register put at4159 in the referral code bit and you will get 250g free protein so it's good for trying tht stranger flavours. Cherry bakewell is a good one mixed with quark, but there's loads available.

Then put mf10 in the discount but when you order and you should get another 10% off.

Check on there page on here for the new weekly deals they have have some good ones.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

This is a good product they just started doing 

http://www.theproteinworks.com/products/powders/amino-acids/bcaa.html


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

http://www.maxishop.com/maxiraw/amino-acids

free stuff if it's your first order (£50+)..always free delivery. they have a promo on atm RAW45/65 or 75 to get 5/10 or 15 quid off - it ends tonight. i've got a few things ordered...

cj & maxiraw are reps on here just tag them and they can help with anything


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sun

4. Back/shoulders hypertrophy

Rest/pause

Rack chins

Bw 24

Bb row

55kg 23

1 arm row

20kg 18

Sb row

55kg 28

Seated db press

18kg 38

Lat raise

7.5kg 21

Rear delt flyes

6kg 28

Shrugs DB

26kg 30

11kg 50

40 mins this time, but there was alot of Fcuking around with dumbells, changing the plates, still intense.

I like this rest/pause stuff and it's got me thinking about the next step in my training, I love finding out about methods like this that notch up the intensity in workouts so ive been researching and got a little tweak to add to my training, all will be revealed later when I'm at work n got some time to read up a bit more on it and then lay it all out on here.

Shower, protein, work


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good job secret squirrel


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

^ ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Keeping things under wraps.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just till I finalise the details, I haven't finished reading all I want to about it yet, so I'm afraid I'll have to keep you hanging mr west


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Rest/pause, super sets and drop sets are all fantastic ways of giving your training a little zing from time to time but I personally wouldn't use them all the time. I like to use them when things start to stall to give me a little boost.

You've got me intrigued about this new training principle.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Just till I finalise the details, I haven't finished reading all I want to about it yet, so I'm afraid I'll have to keep you hanging mr west


Tease....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Only good thing is that I surface before you leave work so plenty of time ask questions


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

If this new system is anything like his insane core exercises he can keep it to himself. Bloody Dragon Flags grrrrrr!!!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok first things first diet.

Not done too well on it this week, I've been over my macros nearly every day lol well it is my first week back bulking 

But I'll make an effort to stick to my 2400/2700 split, weigh in when I get up tomorrow will tell me more.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok here it is: y3t.

I was researching rest/pause, dropsets etc and came across this.

Now it is a whole training system, so I'm going to continue with my current plan until its run it's course of 6-8 weeks then I'll change to this.

In the meantime, more researching and I'm gonna implement some of the ideas into my training.

I'll post below a big article on it if you want to read through, but the basics are:

Week 1: compounds - 2-4 sets per exercise 6-8 reps

Weeks 2: compounds and isolation - 2-4 sets per exercise 10-15 reps

Week 3: annihilation - rest/pause 30-50 reps depending on exercise

Then repeat twice, so it runs for 9 weeks.

As I said I'll run my current program for another 4 weeks or so alongside my IF leangains then that will be 7 weeks of that program done and in total 5 weeks cutting/5 weeks bulking with IF.

Then I'll change to this and probably come off IF for the duration of it as the intensity of it I think I'll need to be eating more regularly.

For now I'm gonna keep trying rest/pause and have a go at pushing the reps up to the week 3 levels on my hypertrophy days, see how I get on!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Info about y3t

Training in general equates to a very large part of the puzzle when you are transforming your body, so it makes sense to do it right.

My transformation started just over 24 hours ago and the training system which

I love and trust is known as Y3T. For those who are unaware, Y3T was devised by

world leading trainer and nutritionist Neil 'Yoda' Hill. It is only recently

that the public have been lucky enough to have access to Y3T training because

it was initially only meant for Neil's clients. Anyone who follows the sport of

bodybuilding will tell you Neil's athletes ALWAYS look amazing and they always

make phenomenal gains - with an overwhelming demand for their 'secret' Y3T was

released by Neil for the world to see. Seriously though, what is all the fuss

about? Well, now you find out as I uncover some of the key principles behind

Y3T and why there is no other training system which comes before it in my mind.

What is Y3T?

The nuts and bolts of Y3T include a 3 week training cycle,

variations in repetition ranges and the utilisation of new exercises over the 3

weeks. OK, let me explain a little better in more depth.

Week 1- you stick to a

repetition range of anywhere between 6-10 with a total of 8-12 working sets per

body part. Generally speaking, the bigger the muscle group the more working

sets you do. The intensity has to be Spartan like, nothing else will do! This

means keeping the rest periods between 90-120 seconds, using rest/pause to go

beyond failure.

Week 2 - the

repetition range grows in to the region of 12-18 per set, however the number of

working sets decrease. Typically the number of working sets would be between

5-8 per body part, again the larger muscle groups doing the higher number of

sets. The rest periods remain around the same as week 1, at 90-120 seconds.

Week 3 -

affectionately known as 'total annihilation' week 3 is extremely intense and

certainly not for the faint hearted. Before I continue I wish to debunk any

idea that 'total annihilation' means that you train without intelligence. Yes,

week 3 massacres your muscle fibres yet it does so in an intelligent way which

is why Neil Hill has enjoyed so much success with his vast client base of

athletes from all backgrounds.

During week 3 the

repetition ranges for the upper body increase to anywhere between 20-30 per set

and for legs anywhere between 40-100! Generally speaking these reps are done in

straight sets; however you will have to use rest/pause to get through the point

of failure. On occasions there can also be some drop sets but to apply advanced

training techniques to an already extremely intense workout you need to

understand over training, and know when enough is enough.

What are the benefits of Y3T?

Without getting all 'mad scientist' on you and spieling off

crazy words which sound as though they would fit better in the world of

Astrology opposed to health and fitness, I am going to outline the key benefits

of Y3T. For sure, you will have to forgive me for using some of these fancy

words - the truth is I like to use them because it makes me sound much more

intelligent than I really am, right!!??

Within your body you will have a unique mixture of fast

twitch type 2a and type 2b fibres as well as type 1 slow twitch muscle fibres.

The split between the fibres all comes down to genetics and your training

style, to a degree. For the most part, people who lift weight to build muscle

mass focus on the fast twitch muscle fibres in their body. These are the fibres

which generate a lot of power which means they are suited to you got it, heavy

training. However, as I said earlier within your body you can have a large

percentage of slow twitch muscle fibres as well. In my opinion, it is essential

to train these as well. Why?

There are two forms of hypertrophy, myofibrillar which comes

through lifting very heavy and sarcoplasmic which comes from slightly higher

repetition training. Ultimately, for aesthetics it would be ideal to have a

balance or what I would describe as a 3 dimension look.

Getting back to the point, Y3T works on a training cycle as

we have discussed to help the athlete stimulate both types of muscular

hypertrophy by stimulating all the muscle fibre populations within your

muscles.

In week 2 and 3 where the repetition ranges are higher you

will almost certainly benefit from increased blood flow into the working

muscles. There is an array of benefits to enhancing overall blood volumisation.

In your body each muscle group is wrapped tightly by something known as the

fascia, and it can be a stubborn little git to deal with. The fascia can be the

main cause of your muscle building plateau because it literally restricts the

room for new muscle fibres to develop. The good news is that the fascia is

flexible and over time by forcing high volumes of blood into the muscle you can

increase the amount of room available for new muscle development.

When fat loss is a primary goal as well as muscle growth I

believe Y3T is the best way to train. The sheer intensity of the workouts help

force the body to expend a great deal of calories. I also believe that due to

the nature of Y3T that fat metabolisation will be optimised leading to accelerated

fat loss.

Of course, whilst I have outlined some of the key areas of

Y3T some of my points are extremely watered down. What I mean by this is that I

have only explained briefly the benefits because if we wanted to talk about all

the science in depth behind Y3T this would not be an article, it would be a book!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

More info

Neil 'Yoda' Hill Fitness 360

Neil Hill is a bodybuilding visionary who wasn't afraid to go against the grain, when his body was trying to tell him something. Injuries from heavy lifting forced Neil to adapt his training style so he could work through the pain yet still progress. He discovered that by decreasing the weight and increasing his rep range that he was actually experiencing better loads and stresses directly to the muscle rather than straining his joints and connective tissue.

In a 3-week phase layout, Neil has devised a 3-dimensional program that will make your muscles pop from the big screen like a 3-D action flick. Be warned, this program has been known to make even the manliest of bodybuilders squeal in agony. Are you ready to take your body to the next level with Neil Hill and Y3T? In the end, the only regret you'll have is if you don't do it

Gettin' Huge With Y3T

Yoda 3 Training (Y3T), is split over a 9-week period and divided into three 3-week phases. The first week concentrates on heavy compound movements with a low-rep range. In the second week you'll use a combination of compound and isolation movements with a slightly higher rep range. In the third and final week, the approach is complete muscle failure with lighter weight and a high rep range.

At the end of week three you go back to week 1, 2, 3 and then repeat again. You'll repeat this for three phases or a total of nine weeks. After nine weeks, you'll take 5-7 days off from training for recovery. At that point, you can start the Y3T process over again.

Neil Hill's Y3T system is now sweeping the U.S. as the

newest revolution in training principles.

Y3T is a unique 3-dimensional program formulated for packing on lean dense muscle, because it hits every aspect of the muscle within a short period of time. This program hits both your fast and slow-twitch muscle fibers and also focuses on stretching the fascia, connective tissue fibers that wrap around the muscles. The fascia can restrict the growth of your muscles by limiting the amount of room that's available for new muscle growth. Stretching your fascia with Y3T can help increase your muscles growth potential.

Y3T also significantly decreases the risk of injury by easing the strain to the joints by putting the onus directly on the muscle fibers where it should be. You are still getting the benefit of heavy lifting, but it's reduced to once every three weeks rather than every week which limits wear and tear on the body.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

My man that's insane... Even week one where you train "beyond failure" is brutal enough but week three leg reps 40-100!!!

This is gonna take some serious dedication (not that I'm doubting you)

Will re-read once the brains in full working order but looks scary


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

There's a few different set ups I've seen, so I'll do some more reading and see what's what.

I'm going to try to adapt it to training each body part twice a week, so at the mo I'm thinking chest, back, bis mon and thurs, legs, shoulders, tris tues and fri


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Not meaning to be a numpty but with a system like this do you want to be hitting assisting muscle groups on the same days?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Do u mean as opposed to doing one body part per day?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well I was thinking back/bi chest/tri. Leg/shoulders but to hit them twice a week that's a 6day session.... So your right.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

If I could train 6x a week then I would split it like that but 4x is hard enough, so that's why I'm trying to do the 2 sessions


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I guess with a system as intense you run a higher risk of overtraining anyway regardless if splits. It's a ballsy routine I give you that.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The point of week 3 is to 'overtrain' to force some growth, but then you deload the intensity and as long as nutrition is ok then should be ok!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> Just do the original power rep shock by ironman magazines Eric brosser
> 
> This was and is the original uncopied


Totally agree with this, I'm using P/RR/S and my strength is comin on nicely


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

There's the FD/FS to follow on from P/RR/S too but as you say mate, its like yt3 and very intense


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Cheers for the advice guys, I will be spending my nightshift reading up on all that lot!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> There's a few different set ups I've seen, so I'll do some more reading and see what's what.
> 
> I'm going to try to adapt it to training each body part twice a week, so at the mo I'm thinking chest, back, bis mon and thurs, legs, shoulders, tris tues and fri


This is just my view but the above split would have you training your shoulders and triceps directly or indirectly every single session. Chest will hit the shoulders and tris on monday and thursday and you will be training shoulders and tris directly on tuesdat and friday. I would go for a straight push pull split as that way each muscle gets 2 days of recovery, I know there will be a slight overlap but this will be minimal. Also by doing it this way you keep the blood in the same area and reduce the risk of injury and also reduce warm up time, for example after chest your shoulders will already be warmed up so you just do one or two light sets then straight into the heavy stuff and once shoulders are done your tris will be warmed up and ready to go. Just an idea.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> Just do the original power rep shock by ironman magazines Eric brosser
> 
> This was and is the original uncopied


Iv never heard of this, sounds interesting.

Edit.

Just had a read and its basically what Im already doing. Power push, power pull, hyper push, hyper pull, rest/pause push, rest/pause pull. Not exactly the same setup but not a million miles away.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nothing is set in stone as of yet, and looking at it yeah it probably isn't the best way, I'm gonna read over a few things tonight.

Doing push/pull twice a week seems a good way to go tbh


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Having time to read through various programmes may well be the only plus to your job, we have recently been issued a mobile phone ban at work which is why I can only catch up at lunch time.

As for the push pull split it seems to work ok for me and if I need it I just take an extra days rest. You have time to research and weigh up your options before starting a new system. Take your time and read around.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Haha I'm suppose to have my mobile in my bag and only use in emergencys, but I'm the only one here, apart from the guests, so fcuk it, besides what am I suppose to do stare at the wall all night?

I'm gonna have a read of the routine Dutch said, and decide what's best.

I'm definatly incorporating rest/pause and upping the intensity as I've never pushed my workouts past a point through fear of overtraining, but the more I read and learn the more this seems like a problem only if your on a cut or have bad nutrition.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

In other news: Weigh in day!

12.13 so 2lb down from last Monday, not a great start to the bulk, going to up the cals to 2600/3000.

I don't know if I'll be able to continue IF while bulking as I'll struggle to eat that lot in 8 hours without forcing it down.

IF was great for cutting and could probably be used well for someone with a slower metabolism on a bulk but I'm thinking ill probably end up doing at least 2800/3200, we will see.

Secondly, no training today as I woke up with a pulled muscle under my shoulder blade and it's getting worse as the day goes on, hurts when I breath in deeply.

So I'll see how that goes, hopefully train Wednesday!!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I've read through the p/rr/s routine and it sounds like good plan, similar to y3t but week 3 is shock instead of annihilation which I can live with 

Here's the outlay of it for those who fancy a read:

Week 1: POWER

The goal during POWER week is to make a direct attack on the Type II A and II B muscle fibers, with an emphasis on the II B's. These are the higher threshold fibers and the way we get at them is with heavy weights. The goal for this week is to utilize weights that allow for 4-6 reps to failure. The way in which you perform your reps is of great importance during POWER week. I have found that an eccentric (negative) contraction of about 4 seconds followed immediately by an explosive concentric (positive) contraction works best at nailing those fast-twitch fibers.

Remember...even though you will be attempting to explode with the weight during the positive portion of the rep, it will not move very quickly at all due to the heavy load you are lifting. Rest between sets is also very important. Since you want to be able to lift as heavy as possible during POWER week, you will be resting about 4-5 minutes between sets in order to fully regenerate ATP and creatine phosphate stores in the muscle cells. As far as the exercises go, choose those that are basic or compound in nature. These include movements like bench presses, squats, deadlifts, military presses and bent rows. POWER week workouts will not impart a tremendous pump, but rather will make your muscles feel as if they've been smashed with a wrecking ball.

Rep Goal: 4-6

Rest Between Sets: 4-5 minutes

Lifting Tempo: 4/0/X

Exercises: Mostly Compound

Here is an example of a typical POWER workout for chest:

Bench Press: 4 x 4-6

Incline Dumbbell Press: 3 x 4-6

Weighted Dips: 2-3 x 4-6

Week 2: REP RANGE

As I mentioned earlier there are several fiber types that lie along the continuum between Type I and Type II muscle fibers. The goal of REP RANGE week is to show these "intermediary" fibers no mercy! We will accomplish this by using three distinct rep ranges (hence the name of this week) for three separate exercises for each body part. The first exercise will be to failure in the 7-9 rep range. The second will be to failure in the 10-12 rep range. The final exercise will be to failure in the 13-15 rep range.

In order to make the stimulus this week even more unique from the POWER week, you will also change your rep tempo. Both the eccentric and concentric portion of each rep should take 2 seconds to complete, while the mid-point of the movement (isometric contraction) should be held for one full second. Additionally, if you happen to be using a movement that contains a strong "peak contraction effect", such as leg extensions, you are also encouraged to hold this portion of the rep for one full second before you begin the eccentric portion of the rep.

The exercises used this week should be both compound and isolation in nature, with free weights, machines and cables all being fair game. One particularly effective approach is to choose a free weight compound movement for the 7-9 rep range; a free weight isolation movement for the 10-12 rep range; and a machine or cable movement for the 13-15 rep range. Of course, you are encouraged to experiment a bit to get an idea of what feels most effective to you. Rest between sets during REP RANGE week will be 2-3 minutes. You can expect a tremendous pump from REP RANGE week workouts, and some deep muscle soreness in the days that follow...but we love that kind of pain, don't we!

Rep Goal: 7-9, 10-12, 13-15

Rest Between Sets: 2-3 minutes

Lifting Tempo: 2/1/2/1***

Exercises: Compound, Isolation, Machine or Cable

***1 second hold at peak for certain exercises

Here is an example for a typical REP RANGE workout for shoulders:

Military Press: 4 x 7-9

Seated Side Lateral: 3 x 10-12

Reverse Pec Deck Flye: 2 x 13-15

Week 3: SHOCK

In my opinion, SHOCK week is the most intense and excruciating portion of this routine. It will without a doubt test your ability to withstand pain, fend off nausea, and fight back the tears! SHOCK week separates the men from the boys, the freaks from the fakes! The goal during this week is complete and utter annihilation of every fiber, from slow-twitch, right on down to the fast-twitch Type II A's; to force your body to release natural GH like water from a collapsed damn; and to literally "force" your muscles to grow in a "do or die" like fashion!

Each grueling session during shock week contains 2 different types of supersets and a punishing dropset for each major bodypart. The first superset will be performed in what is known as "pre-exhaust" fashion. This means that an isolation movement will be performed first, with a compound movement immediately after. The second superset will be what as known as "post-activation", made famous by Ironman contributing author Michael Gundill. In post-activation supersets, it is the compound movement that proceeds the isolation movement. Each of these supersets provides a unique stimulus for both your muscles and nervous system. Once you have completed your supersets it is time for a dropset, which will complete the torture that you will impart on your muscles during SHOCK week.

Reps for each exercise will be in the range of 8-10, and the tempo will become more rhythmic in nature. An eccentric contraction of just one second will be followed immediately by a concentric contraction of the same speed. There will be no resting (as long as you can handle it) at the top or bottom, as each rep should be performed in a "piston-like" fashion. Rest between sets should be long enough to allow you to catch your breath fully, as well as to prepare your mind for the next onslaught. Your individual level of cardiovascular conditioning, as well as your constitution, will determine the length of your rest. Free weights, cables, and machines are all utilized during SHOCK week. My warning to you is that you better be prepared when you enter the gym on SHOCK week, because every workout will leave you breathing with the intensity of a steam engine and a burn that will reach your very core! Fun!

Rep Goal: 8-10 (dropset is 8-10, drop, 6-)

Rest Between Sets: Cardiovascular and Mental Recovery

Lifting Tempo: 1/0/1

Exercises: Compound, Isolation, Machine or Cable

Here is a typical SHOCK workout for triceps:

Superset: Rope Pressdown/Lying Extension: 2 x 8-10 each

Superset: CG Bench Press/Underhand Grip Pressdown: 2 x 8-10 each

Dropset: Single Arm Overhead Dumbbell Extension: 1 x 8-10, drop, 6-8

After you have completed the 3 week POWER, REP RANGE, SHOCK cycle, return to the beginning and repeat. With each cycle do your best to increase the weights you lift and/or the reps you achieve. After three full cycles I recommend that you take off one full week from the gym before returning to the program. After your break, you might want to switch up some or all of the exercises that you used in the cycle proceeding.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

That certainly looks a little less insane mate.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Should be better training everything twice a week with this system so looks like il go for that one.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Should be better training everything twice a week with this system so looks like il go for that one.


Good luck mate. How long left on the P/P/L?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I was gonna do it till I come off IF in 4 weeks but could be stopping sooner as I lost weight on my first bulk week :/ not sure if I can get the cals in in 8 hours, so I'll decide over the next couple of days what I'm doing with training n diet.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I wouldn't bulk on IF personally because I'm struggling getting the grub down in 14hrs let alone nearly cutting that time frame in half.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I done 2400/2800 last week and struggled a bit getting it all in and I lost 2lb so to eat more is gonna be hard in that time, it's great for cutting though!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol every cloud and all that.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

At your size you will need at least 3000 to 3400 calories to bulk. A tall order in 8 hours.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

^^especially clean, depending on your macros olive oil could be your friend!

Looks a solid program, if you're wanting good power gains look into some complex sets


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I missed a lot in here the last couple of days. New routine looks slightly on the sadist side, I like it!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

As everyone would expect I've decided to drop IF now as its unreasonable to get 3000 cals in in under 8 hours.

It was great for fat loss, and will be used again in future for that purpose but for now it's going to be roughly every 3-4 hours eating, it will be interesting to see how I react to this after fasting for 16 hours out of every 24 for 5 weeks.

The pulled muscle in my back is still giving me grief, woke up about 5 times today with the pain, but the mrs has massaged it and put woodlock on it which seems to have helped, so all being well I'll attempt legs tomorrow then chest, arms, shoulders on Friday, no back training this week.

Then Monday new routine will come into play, power/rep range/shock, will sort of routine through the night and then post.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

For weeks 1 + 2 it will be a 4 day split, chest, shoulders, tri's twice a week and legs, back, bi's twice a week.

Week 3 will be a 3 day split:

chest, tri's

Legs, shoulders

Back, bi's

Then back to week 1, I have the routine all written out, I'll eventually get round to putting it on here


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Sounds like a plan mate.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Think I'm gonna do carb cycling as well, lower cals and carbs on off days, higher on on days, 1 day a blowout very high day.

Low

2450

150 c

260 p

90 f

High

3000

300 c

260 p

80 f


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flinty has had some great success with the carb cycling diets, being quite carb sensitive myself it's always held massive appeal to me ( I did play about with it a few months ago)


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I've always kept my carbs quite low, around 150ish, but last few weeks I've had 250-300 and look alot fuller and that was probs the reason I gained on my cut due to water/glycogen.

I'll be reading up more on it over the next few days


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

As always you look well researched and thought out on your next progression mate. I'll look forward to seeing how it goes.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I look forward to tracking you progress as Im also having high and low carb days so we can see how we both go on it. May take a week or two to show any real changes but worth a bash.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Pulled muscle still sore so just done legs without sldl to be on the safe side.

I thought I'd try a taster from shock week of the new routine, me and my quads are no longer on speaking terms...

Weds legs

Bb ext superset front squat

20kgx15 - 40kgx10 x1

29kgx10 - 50kgx10 x2

Bb ext superset back squat

35kgx10 - 72.5kgx10 x 2

Calfs 72.5kgx12 drop 62.5kgx10 drop 55kgx8


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Woke up at least 10 times last night with my back, so training is on hold till it's 100%. No good keep aggravating it.

Bit annoying as was raring up to start this new routine on Monday, but in the long run its for the best.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thought I'd pop this up mate for another take on carb cycling for ya. This is how I'm doing it at the min

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/21761-very-good-article-carb-cycling.html


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Sensible mate, sorry to hear you are sore but not aggrivating it further is a good idea.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

RACK said:


> Thought I'd pop this up mate for another take on carb cycling for ya. This is how I'm doing it at the min
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/21761-very-good-article-carb-cycling.html


Cheers @RACK , I appreciate it


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

what a shame, hope the back sorts soon, very frustrating


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Rest and recoup bud.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

injury: thou art a heartless bitch

hope it gets better soon


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

As others have said just rest and recover. Use the free time to research diet and training and plan your next attack.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Cardio has been and will be kept up, no choice when you have a husky chomping at the bit all the time!

But weight training should be put on hold till said injury heals, correct?

I did a leg session the other day and that night was the worst for it waking me up.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The mrs brought me some voltarol, so I put some on this morning and have hardly felt it all day!

Great stuff, gonna do some stretching tonight and take a hot bath as recommended, somebody once told me that u ice sprains but not strains (pulled muscles) as it makes the muscle spasm and contract which u don't want with a pulled muscle, is this incorrect??

All input welcome as tbh I'm new to muscle injuries! Which is a good thing I suppose, only ever had footy related injuries in the past (sprains, broken bones)


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Got any good back stretches @jimmywst ?

It's under the shoulder blade, kind of middle lat area


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Gentle shoulder dislocations are good mate, use a broom handle or something like that (google it  )

Upper back stretches I have my

Hands clasped behind my head, palms touching the back of my head, gently flex the elbows backwards

Lower back I lay flat on the floor arms by my side, raise the knees till my fleet are flat on the floor (90 degrees) and gently roll my hips left and right as far as I can, holding at the lowest point for a second each side.

Or another one I do for flexion is on all fours rock my head, upper body upwards whilst dipping my hips...

But take it easy mate, especially if its niggling.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah will do, just want to do some gentle stretches and see how it goes, I'm hopeful I can start on monday


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Not being funny here mate but look at some yoga videos on youtube, thats all about easing off your back.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I've also heard Pilates is good but never looked at either of them, have to have a butchers.

Gonna have one of jims monkey baths later


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> I've also heard Pilates is good but never looked at either of them, have to have a butchers.
> 
> Gonna have one of jims monkey baths later


Embrace the heat!! Then ice it!!

To be honest I love all the bendy stuff.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Is ice the right thing?

I posted a question a few posts up


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I always thought with back/muscle strain you should use the heat to increase circulation and loosens the muscles, ten mins later......

Then apply ice/cold compress to reduce nerve-cell activity while constricting blood vessels to ease swelling.

Like a contrasting treatment.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I genuinely have no idea, so I'm all ears on the subject, I will do the ice after the bath then.

That voltarol stuff is the nuts though, applied it twice today and hardly felt anything all day!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> I genuinely have no idea, so I'm all ears on the subject, I will do the ice after the bath then.
> 
> That voltarol stuff is the nuts though, applied it twice today and hardly felt anything all day!


I'm a

Massive deep heat junkie...

In an ideal world you want to heat for fifteen or so, then ice for fifteen.

Repeat if necessary....

Right to try and voice my opinion, without confusing myself and anyone else that reads this,

You apply the heat to the muscles to muscles to increase blood flow and eases the muscle tension but this can cause inflammation so you ice the muscle after to decrease the muscle inflammation, like dumping all the [email protected] in the

Muscle....

:blink:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Kinda makes sense..........

I was using woodlock before, which is like deep heat but better IMO, but this other stuff has done a good job, you get no burn though like with woodlock which is disappointing as I like the burn :/


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Kinda makes sense..........
> 
> I was using woodlock before, which is like deep heat but better IMO, but this other stuff has done a good job, you get no burn though like with woodlock which is disappointing as I like the burn :/


I think that's why I like the DH so much, really feel it heating through.

You will have to know how it gets on mate.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Back is feeling 90% now, slight twinge every now n then but overall good.

Busy day, cinema with the nippers, decorating this afternoon then out for a bit of socialising.

Off to bed now hoping I don't wake up at all with my back during the night, if all good then new routine starts Monday!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Good to hear you are on the mend mate. Have you finalised the new routine now?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im sure it will change once hes listened to his pod casts, some good points in there that make you rethink what you are doing diet and training wise.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

@aad123 have you listened to the other one about training?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> @aad123 have you listened to the other one about training?


Im about 25mins into the second one where they talk about over-streching and supercompensation.

Iv put some info on leucine on the natty thread, not a huge artical just some general info. Im going to do some more diggin and see what I can find as I may get some leucine powder and give it a go for a month or two and see if it makes and difference. I might start a thread on here also to see what people think. I imagine the responce will be eat more and squat more and save your money for more food but its worth a try.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Scott, the lucine subject was brought to our attention via a podcast from layne norton, it's called muscle college radio on iTunes if u fancy a listen, and he basically said the same as you that he thinks it's key to protein synthesis, it's a good listen


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

This is a template for the new routine, im making it adaptable, nothing has to be done by the book, the rules can be broken 

Power

Chest, shoulders, tri's

Flat bench 3x4-6

Incline DB 2x4-6

Weighted dips 2x4-6

Seated DB press 3x4-6

Upright row 2x4-6

Lat raise 2x4-6

Cgbp 3x4-6

Skulls 3x4-6

Legs, back, bi's

Front squats 3x4-6

Bb leg ext 2x4-6

Sldl 2x4-6

Sb row 3x4-6

Pendley row 2x4-6

Rack chins 2x4-6

Bar curl 3x4-6

DB curl 3x4-6

Each session twice in the week

Rep range

Chest, shoulders, tri's

Incline DB 3x7-9

Flat bench 2x10-12

Flyes 2x13-15

Oh press 3x7-9

DB face pulls 2x10-12

Shrugs 2x13-15

Bw dips 3x7-9

Skulls 2x10-12

One arm ext 2x13-15

Legs,back, bi's

Bb leg ext 3x7-9

Front squats 2x10-12

Calf raises 2x13-15

Rack chins 3x7-9

Sb row 2x10-12

Bent bb row 2x13-15

Bar curls 3x7-9

DB curl 2x10-12

Concentration curl 2x13-15

Each session twice in the week

Shock

Chest,tri's

Flyes ss incline DB 2x10+ rest/pause

Bw dips ss incline flyes 1x10+ rest/pause

Dropset flat bench 1x8,1x6,1x6

Ez bar ext ss cgbp 3x10+ rest/pause

Dropset skulls 1x8,1x6,1x6

Legs,shoulders

Bb leg ext ss back squat 2x10+ rest/pause

Sldl ss front squat 1x10+ rest/pause

Dropset calf raise 1x8,1x6,1x6

Lats raise ss oh press 3x10+ rest/pause

Dropset shrugs 1x8,1x6,1x6

Back bi

Rack chins ss pullovers 2x10+ rest/pause

Sb row ss DB row 1x10+ rest/pause

Dropset bent bb row 1x8,1x6,1x6

Bar curl ss DB curl 3x10+ rest/pause

Dropset reverse bar curl 1x8,1x6,1x6

Mon,weds,fri


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Very nice looking programme, did you borrow from the p,pp,s system ?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Looking good, plenty in there to keep boredom at bay.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Looking good, plenty in there to keep boredom at bay.


so so much reading across all the threads i should catch up on, some brilliant info i've scanned over. theres not enough hours in the day lol!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

1st session done, kept weights reasonable and easily hit everything except DB shoulder press, so everything increases next time bar that.

Chest, shoulders, tri's

Flat bench 3x4-6

60kg 6 6 6

Incline DB 2x4-6

20kg 6 6

Weighted dips 2x4-6

12kg 6 6

Seated DB press 3x4-6

20kg 5 5 4

Upright row 2x4-6

30kg 6 6 6

Lat raise 2x4-6

13.5kg 6 6

Cgbp 3x4-6

40kg 6 6 6

Skulls 3x4-6

24kg 6 6 6


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

How is the shoulder blade feeling now mate?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

that looks a very good session, I'm sure you felt that really nicely after


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> 1st session done, kept weights reasonable and easily hit everything except DB shoulder press, so everything increases next time bar that.
> 
> Chest, shoulders, tri's
> 
> ...


I really like the look of this workout, plenty of exercise variation and a good solid strength session. I like the use of lower number of sets per exercise to allow for more exercises per session. Good work.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Cheers fellas, great workout but a little light on some things, just finding my feet again, the setout of the routine is really good, power,rep range, shock for 3 cycles (9 weeks) then a deload week.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Have you dropped the IF following the comments on the podcast ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

You must have missed it , I stopped IF a week ago due to not being able to squeeze all the cals I'm now having into 8 hours.

But if I was still on it I would have a rethink after that podcast.

That being said i still believe its great for cutting


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

What was said on the podcast that made you think dropping IF is a good idea?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

In the podcast, layne norton sited studies on IF, basically most of the tests were done on elderly people so not conclusive for bodybuilding, that being said the creator of leangains, Martin berkan seems to do ok on it.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

For bodybuilding I agree it's not optimal for muscle gain, it's great for fat loss but as per layne nortons podcast about protein synthesis it can't be used in this way for muscle building.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> IMO IF is the most terrible fad out
> 
> Can't argue it good for anabolism and If on any stims and fat burners its a recipe for disaster.
> 
> ...


Was the BBC show a radio or tv show, is there a way of finding it on the net ???


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> For bodybuilding I agree it's not optimal for muscle gain, it's great for fat loss but as per layne nortons podcast about protein synthesis it can't be used in this way for muscle building.


If the use of IF is good, bad or whatever there is no way on earth I could only eat for 8 hours a day. My mood is affectet quite badly if I dont eat for long periods, I dont mean I turn into a crazed killer but I do become very sharp and snappy. Once Im fed Im fine again so I would be horrible to be around if I got up and had to wait 5 hours before I ate. The only good thing I would say is that it shows a good level of mental toughness to stick to it.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

I did it for about 8 weeks. Lost about 10lbs. I honestly liked it. Cravings subsided after a week or so. I didn't lose strength really but I only did it for 8 weeks or so, so can't expand further


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> I did it for about 8 weeks. Lost about 10lbs. I honestly liked it. Cravings subsided after a week or so. I didn't lose strength really but I only did it for 8 weeks or so, so can't expand further


Did you do the IF with restricted calories ? If so could the fact that you were in a calorific surplus explain the weight loss and not the IF ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> If the use of IF is good, bad or whatever there is no way on earth I could only eat for 8 hours a day. My mood is affectet quite badly if I dont eat for long periods, I dont mean I turn into a crazed killer but I do become very sharp and snappy. Once Im fed Im fine again so I would be horrible to be around if I got up and had to wait 5 hours before I ate. The only good thing I would say is that it shows a good level of mental toughness to stick to it.


I remember you saying before about no food affecting you lol

I'm quite similar in the way that I'm always hungry, but surprisingly after a week on it I was hardly getting hunger pains at all even after 18/19 hours.



aad123 said:


> Was the BBC show a radio or tv show, is there a way of finding it on the net ???


To answer for him, it was a bbc3 show called something like "I hate my body-skinny boys and muscle men"

It was good, it had Scott who wanted to shed muscle and become more athletic and another big guy who wanted to lose fat.

Then there was two skinny kids who wanted to bulk up.

Here's a link


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Did you do the IF with restricted calories ? If so could the fact that you were in a calorific surplus explain the weight loss and not the IF ?


Yeah I did. I've done more conventional diets before but prefered IF


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> I remember you saying before about no food affecting you lol
> 
> I'm quite similar in the way that I'm always hungry, but surprisingly after a week on it I was hardly getting hunger pains at all even after 18/19 hours.
> 
> ...


Just watched the full video and Scotts transformation was amazing, the other guys didn't seem to show the same level of commitment and so there results weren't as impressive. I didn't realise the avi Scott uses was actually him I thought it was a pic found on the net.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Legs, back, bi's

Front squats 3x4-6

50kg 6 6 6

Bb leg ext 2x4-6

33.5kg 6 6 6

Sldl 2x4-6

80kg 6 6

Sb row 3x4-6

51.5kg 6 6 6

Pendley row 2x4-6

50kg 6 5

Rack chins 2x4-6

bw 6 6 6

Bar curl 3x4-6

30kg 6 6 5

DB curl 3x4-6

14kg 4

12kg 6 6

Still a bit of feet finding going on, some things too light some things just right.

My wrists completely gave out on me on the curls, so much pain!

MUST remember fish oil and glucusimine EVERY day not just when I remember, it really makes a difference to them.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> Ha no mate it's me lol ugly and fat as I was! Was my sponsors shoot . Thanks for the compliment and the back handed one means alot esp depleted dieting at the mo


Credit where credit is due, you obviously put the effort in and got the results you wanted. What was the final weight on the show, Im sure I saw the scales say 78kg but they didnt actually say.

Do you think having a large amount of muscle to start with helped in the process as if most people dropped down to 3% bodyfat there wouldn't be a lot left so by having a large amount of lean body mass the finishe result looked better. Would you advise a bulk then cut approach or getting lean first and building from there ?

Sorry to hi-jack your journal faultline


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Were your wrists hurting during bicep curls because of the straight bar?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Credit where credit is due, you obviously put the effort in and got the results you wanted. What was the final weight on the show, Im sure I saw the scales say 78kg but they didnt actually say.
> 
> Do you think having a large amount of muscle to start with helped in the process as if most people dropped down to 3% bodyfat there wouldn't be a lot left so by having a large amount of lean body mass the finishe result looked better. Would you advise a bulk then cut approach or getting lean first and building from there ?
> 
> Sorry to hi-jack your journal faultline


No worries, all advice on all subjects welcome in here


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Si Train said:


> Were your wrists hurting during bicep curls because of the straight bar?


No mate, I have arthritis in my wrists, glucusimine is a must for me


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Aah man i bet that sucks! Could you invest in some good quality wrist wraps to help?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I have wrist wraps connecting to some gloves I've got, I could probably get some better ones tbh.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

@aad123 I don't know if you've seen but Dutch Scott has put a pic by pic walk through in his journal, great transformations


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

When I do my heavy curls I find it a lot more comfortable to use the dumbells as with heavy weights the straight bar causes me some pain in my inner elbow joint. The DBs allow me to find the best postion and the problem goes. On straight bar I find it better to go a little wider as close grip hurts my wrists, but then I am an office boy used to pushing a pen around.

I will check out Scotts log.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I find the straight bar better than the Ez bar but DB would be best.

Its in my wrists and hand bones, If I don't take the right supplements and eat the wrong things, then they can get so bad that even gripping said pen for any period of time is painful.

Repetitive things in my old work such as grinding was a killer.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

*tumbleweed rolls through*

What's happening my old fruit?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Had a few days off, I've had some issues that I've needed to try to get my head around and mind hasn't been on training or eating.

To top it off I thought I was getting manflu yesterday, was freezing cold, tired etc etc but then woke up today fine! So at least I haven't got that to contend with.

I'm gonna try to get back on it tomorrow, thing is the shed is full of the living room furniture as the insurance people are finally laying the new floor, so it depends if it's snowing again as I can't leave it all out in the garden, if not then Wednesday it is.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Glad your back in the game, get the sofa on the front garden, its a good look right now. Get a couple of mated to sit on the sofa drinkin and shoutin at women as you do curls with your top off. Its the way to go.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

That's not a bad idea actually....

I didn't end up training today but the living room got finished and I moved all the stuff back in so I've got a free shed for tomorrow.

Need to get back in the game, might help sort my head out too


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Training is a good distraction from lifes little speed bumps. Everything seems better after a good hard slog in the gym or shed in your case.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just come in from a training session.

I've decided I'm gonna start my new routine from scratch on Monday, today i did chest, shoulders, tri's and Friday I'll do legs, back bis just to get lifting again.

I got a good pump, it's nice to feel the iron pushing down on you, and the raw power of pushing back gets the juices flowing again.

Slowly but surely this week, then next week full steam with any luck!

Weight just now, 13.1


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It's like a metaphor for life. The weight of stress pressing down on you and trying to crush your spirit and your desire and well helping you drive against it. The eternal struggle.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's very philosophical aad's! But also very apt.

Good to hear you are back lifting again faultline, hope you are sorted and back to normal soon mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't know what the kids have done but my i-pod has started talking to me ? Every time I type anything it reads it back to me. It's really spooky.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

New muscle college podcast out now, just downloaded it but not listened yet.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Cheers will download and have a listen.

Just wanna say thanks to everyone for the support, kinda gives you the push to get going again, I feel the need to explain......

About 2 weeks ago there was a death in the family, even though she was old it was totally unexpected, seemed as fit as the next person, and even though I wasn't mega close to her she was still in the immediate family group.

It hit me a bit and made me take stock of my priorities which unreasonably sent me into a bit of depression which I'm prone to tbh, that coupled with a thing at work that I wasn't looking forward to due to other headfcuk issues I have and yeah it's been a bit of a downward spiral the last week-week n half.

So training n diet has gone out the window, I've not counted macros for a week or so but still been eating the same things with some things I don't normally eat, stayed the same weight though!

I'm slowly coming out of it and I'm hoping by Monday I can crack on again, coincidently it's the funeral that day.

I've been a moody pr!ck to be around as well so I let the Missus buy a new sofa today  ( I kid myself that I have control over these things)

Sorry for the Jeremy Kyle moment just getting it off my chest as I don't talk about things normally and keep it bottled up, but trying to clear my head.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you are having that rough a time mate. We all get down from time to time, wouldnt be human if things didn't wear you down occasionally. Just got to get through it as best you can and come out the other end in one piece then get focused again. The bad times make you appreciate the good times even more.

Thoughts are with you buddy, hope Monday goes as well as it can.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fair play for being open mate, matters of the head and heart take priority IMO.

the main thing is your aware of the issues and bringing things to term.

Plenty of support on here for as long as its needed pal.

All the best.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

When things like this happen in life it can be very difficult to deal with them in the short term and it makes you take a look at your own life and examine whats important to you. The death of a close family member can take a very long time to get over but life goes on and you learn to cope with the hurt and sorrow and by sharing you do make things a little easier. What you are experiancing is a normal responce to recent events just hang in there, we are all here to support you.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just listened to most of the podcast and it seems HIIT is the new buzz in cardio.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just finished listening to the podcast, summary:

Sscv is no good

Hiit is good

Not good news for me as my cardio is dogwalking, I'll have to make sure I'm doing hills sprints while I'm at it


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

sscv?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> sscv?


Steady state cardio vascular :thumb:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Steady state cardio, like jogging or walking for 60 mins at a steady heart rate.

Just in from doing legs, back, bi's.

Started off gentle enough but by the end I was like a man possessed, set after set just kept going.

The road to recovery continues......


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Excellent, hopefully Monday will see you back into it hammering the new routine.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good man, welcome back


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Good luck for today bud, hope you and your family are ok.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Cheers mate, had an early morning workout to start a dark day brightly.

Chest, shoulders, tri's

Flat bench 3x4-6 60kg 6 65kg 6 60kg 6

Incline DB 2x4-6 26kg 6 6 6

Weighted dips 2x4-6 10kg 6 6 5

Seated DB press 3x4-6 26kg 6 6 6

Upright row 2x4-6 30kg 6 6 6

Lat raise 2x4-6 12kg 6 6

Cgbp 3x4-6 60kg 6 6 6

Skulls 3x4-6 26.5kg 6 4


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Nicely done, boy is back in the game.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Heeeeeyyyyyy


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Fcukin hell what a day, after the funeral went round to the inlaws to pick the kids up, came out car wouldn't start, where's @AAlan when you need him?

So hours after pi$$ing around and draining the battery, got my dad to use his AA card and the bloke came round, whacked the fuel tank with a hammer and got it started!

So new electric fuel pump is needed, sh!t end to the day, got in 20 mins ago, pis$ed off.......


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Never rains but it pours mate. Hope tomorrow gets better for you.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Thinking of joining AA now, any discounts al?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I can't get any discounts mate, the price is the price unfortunately. But if you are going to join up if you could do so through me it would be very much appriciated. Got a target of 12 new members to bring in every year, so far I still have 12 to get and getting heavy pressure from the boss about it! lol


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

faultline said:


> Cheers mate, had an early morning workout to start a dark day brightly.
> 
> Chest, shoulders, tri's
> 
> ...


nice session, some very good numbers there.

Hope you have a better day


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

New day, new problems, woke up with the onset of manflu.... Shouldn't expect anything less ATM.

Anyway went out this afternoon for a quick workout.

Back bi

Bb row 33.5kg 12 12 42.5kg 6 6

shrugs bar 42.5kg 15 15 12

Rack chins 2x4-6 bw 8 7 7

Bar curl 3x4-6 30kg 10 6 8

DB curl 3x4-6 12kg 7 7 7

Nothing special, just felt nice to stop moping around feeling Ill and get a few lifts in.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Is this the start of the new routine or are you just out getting yourself lifting again?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well done mate. And good on you coming through the tough couple of days. Shows a good strength in character


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well done for getting in and doing it, even tho you weren't feeling great


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Cheers lads, just feels like one thing after another ATM, other things that have happened that I haven't mentioned, Saturday the dog got through the fence and legged it so was out chasing her then later that night water was coming through the ceiling due to the toilet leaking!

So Sunday was fixing the fence and dismantling the bathroom to fix the toilet.

The session was just to get out there lifting but it was from the template of the new routine, as I'm not 100% focused at the moment I'm just getting the lifting done rather than stick ridgedly to anything.

Strange thing is even though my training and diet hasn't been as strict as normal over the past 2-3 weeks I'm still in the same shape and weighed 13.3 the other day so 2lb up on about a week and a half ago.

My new rack should turn up in the next 2-3 weeks so I will reevaluate what I'm doing and once that's up and running should motivate me again


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Taking the rough end of the stick at the moment mate. The main thing is your still on the fringes of your training...keeping your hand in to speak.

On the plus side things surely can only get better.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Let's fcuking hope so pal


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Take a positive from it mate, you have come through the other side in one piece and still sane. Can only get better from here on in and once you get back into training properly again you will be feeling loads better. Just a blip in proceedings to test your character.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Chest, shoulders, tri's

Flat bench

60kg 6

75kg 4 PB

64kg 6

Incline DB

18.5kg 8 8 8

Weighted dips

Bw 10 10 10

Seated DB press

18.5kg 6 5

16kg 6

Upright row

30kg 8 8 6

Lat raise

12kg 6 6

Cgbp

53.5kg 6 6 6

Skulls

28 kg 8 5 4


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

and the PB's just keep on coming, excellent BP, all looking hunky dorey in here


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

^ no pic?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Really...?

Shame it's a beauty.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

http://www.gifsforum.com/images/gif/repped/grand/Terry-Crews-repped-6bb61e3b7bce0931da574d19d1d82c88-23.gif


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

^ still nothing...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol... Just accept a well done then mate. Cracking session. Feeling better for it?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah feeling quite good after that apart from the manflu that's kicking my a$$ at the moment.

Didn't really affect me whilst training but I was knackered for the rest of the evening and now I'm at work :/


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Looked a decent session there mate, all the numbers looked strong. Well done on the pb on bench, how did they feel going up?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Back n bi's done.

Plenty of bb and Pendley rows, starting with around 15 reps pyramiding up in weight to around 8 reps

Ez bar curls and DB curls same concept.

Now to decide what to do from monday


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

4 week experiment coming up.

I need something to kick start me back into my training after the last 3-4 weeks which started with an injury and continued into a sh!t few weeks of bad luck.

So let's see what this overtraining lark is all about with some German volume training 

Layout

1. Chest/tris

2. Back/bis

3. Shoulders/legs

Mon: 1

Tues: 2

Weds: off

Thurs: 3

Fri: off

Sat: 1

Sun: 2

Mon: off

Tues: 3

Weds: off

Thurs:1

Fri: 2

Sat: off

Sun: 3

Mon: off

Etc etc

Gonna start tracking macros again and try to hit 3000 cals a day for the 4 weeks

1st workout tomorrow

Chest/tris

A1 incline DB press 10x10

A2 skulls 10x10

B1 flyes 3x10

B2 dips 3x10

I'm gonna try to superset a1/a2 with 90 secs rest in-between supersets, then do b1 with 60 secs rest then b2 60 secs rest, if it's too hard I'll drop the supersets.

Ego will have to be left at the shed door weight wise to get anywhere near the 10x10


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

That's gonna be some volume to hit mate...almost as crazy as those damn Germans :lol:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

It will be nice to see what happens with that type of volume, I'm gonna do some core on one of the days off.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Seen a couple of opinions on gvt. A few have said they physically couldn't do the volume as a natty. Burnt them out. Neighbour did it on juice though and loved it. Personally I know it would drain me over time


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

1st gvt sesh done

Chest/tri

A1 DB incline

12kg 10x10

A2 skulls

16kg 10,10,10,10,10,10,10,8,8,5

A1 & A2 supersetted 60 secs rest

B1 flyes 3x10 12kg 10 10 10

B2 dips 3x10 bw 10 10 8

B1 B2 done separately 90 secs rest

I started this at a low weight as didn't want to struggle from the off and it worked quite nicely, but I think I should up the weight slightly lose the flyes as form was horrible coz my arms were so fried but the dips felt good so think i will do 5x10 on dips instead.

all in all good start to gvt


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Seen a couple of opinions on gvt. A few have said they physically couldn't do the volume as a natty. Burnt them out. Neighbour did it on juice though and loved it. Personally I know it would drain me over time


It just a 4 week experiment to see if I do overtrain or get some gains.

How's your comp prep going?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> It just a 4 week experiment to see if I do overtrain or get some gains.
> 
> How's your comp prep going?


Going well ta minus back injury last week. Deadlifts tonight. Fairly confident of getting 400kg total but not counting my chickens yet!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Good god, you swap your training systems more often than I change my pants. The first workout looked good but I would personally swap the skulls and dips around as the dips are a compound movement and so offer better groth potential and the skulls will fry your tris meaning your dips will be effected. Just my view.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I know, I know, I didn't even start that other one in the end, done 1 week of power got injured, started again on power had my mental flip out then started it for the 3rd time and just couldn't get the interest going.

In general I still like the look of that whole routine but ATM just need something simple with hard work to focus on.

My tris were absolutely fried after so I agree with what you said, will be hard doing 10x10 dips even with just body weight but I'm up for trying it.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Happy with today's food:

3110 cals

94 fat

303 carbs

248 pro

Solid 8 hours kip tonight coupled with the grub and I should be good for back n bis tomorrow, trying to decide what it should contain, I'm thinking:

Rack chins 10x10

Bar curl 10x10

Bb row 3x10

Shrugs 3x10


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Happy with today's food:
> 
> 3110 cals
> 
> ...


Rack chins 10x10 from

The off could be a little toasty mate.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Racks supersetted with bar curls


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Bicep burn anyone?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

In all seriousness could be too much, have to have a little think about it


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I tried to do the 10 sets of 10 on alt DB curl tonight and after 5 sets my arms were screaming for me to stop, could have done all 10 sets but seemed a bit much for my first session back. Good luck with the 10 set super set, film it so we can all see you suffer..

Oh and think of a starting weight the take 5kg off as it soon creeps up on you.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The only thing I'm worried about is like today my tri's were fried but chest felt ok, don't want my bis fried but back not worked properly, if this happens then next week I'll change to chest/back arms/shoulders legs or something like that.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Back/bis gvt

Rack chins/bb rows

10 10 8 7 5 / 30kg 10 10 10 10 10

Supersetted with

Bar curls

16kg 10 10 8 7 6 6 6 6 7 6

60 secs rest between sets

Bb Shrugs 5x10 40kg 10 10 10 10 10

90 secs rest between sets

The more I read about gvt the more I see people setting it up as chest/ back arms/shoulders etc and I see why, yesterday tris were shot chest wasn't, today bi's are shot back isn't so a little tweek and I'll be good to go.

Rest day tomorrow then legs/shoulders on thurs, and it all starts again sat which will be chest/back!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Back/bis gvt
> 
> *Rack chins/bb rows *
> 
> ...


Were the first 3 exercises done as a three way super set, or am I reading this wrong ?

As a general rule I would always do the larger compound movements for the major muscle groups first and then finish off with the smaller assisting muscles. So for chest I would do dips and inc press followed by skulls and for back chins, rows and shrugs followed by curls to finish.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I did 5 sets of rack chins supersetted with the curls then changed to 5 sets of bb rows supersetted with the rest of the curls so was still 10x10 on back exercises with 10x10 on Bicep.

But I'm gonna swop things around and do chest/back and then shoulders/arms as this should stop the burn out on arms


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol your crazy you know that right ??


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm sane it's the rest of em that are crazy.....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> I'm sane it's the rest of em that are crazy.....


Touché


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Got some deep soreness in my triceps today, more of that please.

Got a bit of pain in my right shoulder, probably from yesterday's session, hopefully subsides before shoulders and legs on thurs.

Last night I slept like a log for a good 8 hours and it won't be much past 10 tonight I'll be in bed.

Also I'm eating like its going out of fashion these last 2 days, having to hold myself back, I'm on 3100 already today and that's without a snack before bed.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I always find after a good hard training session I have to stop myself eating. I take it as a sign of a good session, your body is craving nutrition to build muscle. I know I'm over 3200 calories today and I'm sat here hungry.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yesterday I ended on

3547 cals

126 fat

336 carbs

227 pro

Bicep and upper back soreness kicking in, but triceps are trumping them ATM


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Fine effort on the food front :thumb:

I find that tri's take a very long time to recover and skull crushers seem to hit mine very well.

I been aching for a good five days in the past after a good thrashing on tri's.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Be interested to see how you get on with this style of training mate. My brother has been doing gvt for a couple of months now and seems to be growing nicely on it. He is a fellow natty as well.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Can you find out how he sets his sessions up as I'm still finding my feet with it regarding split


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

He is nightshift tonight so won't be able to get a hold of him today but I will try get him tomorrow at some point and find out for you mate.

I know he was doing wide grip pull ups and hammer curls supersets in one session as I was at his one night when he was training. I would be guessing at the other sessions though.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

http://www.charlespoliquin.com/ArticlesMultimedia/Articles/Article/261/A_Look_Back_and_Ahead_at_German_Volume_Training.aspx

I'm

Not sure if this is quite what your looking for yet mate but the splits are explained here.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I've have a read through that at work tonight, cheers Jim, I've read loads of articles about gvt and some same chest/tri back/bi etc others say chest/back shoulders/arms etc

Plenty of time for more reading at work though


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mate I spend so much time researching what you lot get up to that it satisfies my curiosity.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Variety is the spice of life and I think between us all we have had a go at almost every training protocol there is. I'm sure Simon used GVT at some point so he may be able to help.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

This is true and I've tried most of them single handedly 

Who is Simon?

Rest day today, shoulder is feeling better so legs n shoulders 10x10 tomorrow it is!

I'll probably do:

Front squats 5x10/ back squats 5x10

Supersetted with

DB shoulder press 10x10

Sldl 3x10

Calf raise 3x10

Lat raise 3x10

I'm back at work tonight so my day is 25hrs long (with a 2 hr nap inbetween) I've controlled eating a bit better today but still been ravenous, by the time I go to bed at 7.30am my macros will be:

3508 cals

138 fat

328 carbs

235 pro

Fats a bit high but I had chocolate today


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

@Si Train has posted in the natty thread


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

He's probably tied up squatting


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The boy does love a squat, back, front, over-head or Jefferson he loves the lot.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well what a fcuking day I've had.

It never rains but it pours.

Woke up at 2pm to my mrs saying the dog has got out the garden, so off I go walking the streets looking for her, then a passer by says a dog has been hit by a car near the shops.

Heart in my mouth I go running over there to find her laid out on the side of the road, panting and in shock.

Some bloke says put her in his truck and off we go to the vets, they take x rays and are talking about a torn diaphragm but we have to take her elsewhere as they don't keep dogs over night.:/

Off to the next one and after all sorts of tests, injections, chest drains, ventilating etc they open her up to find a punctured lung and a bleeding liver.

So she's patched up and stable and there hopeful she will pull through and I'm £2100 lighter.

Needless to say I didn't get round to training today, I'm in work an emotional wreck.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mate sorry to hear about the pup, awful when things happen like this to pets..hope she battles through, at least you managed to get her sorted and seen to, it could have been alot worse.... Fingers crossed for you and yours pal.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Fcuk sake mate that blows. You got any insurance?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I heard my name!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Fcuk sake mate that blows. You got any insurance?


No, one of those things I never got round to!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Sh1t, just read the story didn't see it before, apologies. Any news?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's a nightmare with the dog mate. On top of all the other stuff lately, I hope this is the end of your bad run and things start to improve for you.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well she's stable, they had her on a ventilator as her lung collapsed during the night but that seems ok now, there was pressure on her brain so not sure on brain damage but she is responsive ATM which is a good sign.

Amazing how you get so attached to your dogs!

They have to keep an eye on her the next couple of days see how she goes.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Dog is just like another kid mate, just a hairier member of the family.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

You'd best buy her a decent cut of meat when she's back to her normal self mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Terrible news about the dog, you must be feeling pretty down right now. Hope she makes a clean recovery. The only positive is she's still alive and I'm sure you will do all you can to make her feel comfortable while she gets better.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Dog doing much better, hopeful to go see her tomorrow!

Fancied throwing some iron around tonight.

Chest/back

Flat bench 50kg 10 10 10 10 8 7 7 7 6 6

Superset

Rack chins 10 10 10 10 7 7 6 7 6 6

Chest dips bw rest pause 5 sets 29

Bb row 30kg rest pause 5 sets 47

Shrugs 50kg rest pause 5 sets 38


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

How are you doing the rest pause ? Going to failure ? Length of rest period ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

10 breathe pause, roughly 1 short of failure.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm going to give the 8 sets of 8 a bash this morning just to try something a little different. Up early and ready to go but the gym doesn't open until 10 so time to eat.

Any news on the dog ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I'm going to give the 8 sets of 8 a bash this morning just to try something a little different. Up early and ready to go but the gym doesn't open until 10 so time to eat.
> 
> Any news on the dog ?


Have to admit these rep ranges are pretty beastly...


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It's going to be fun...

The rest times will be a killer. According to what I read rest needs to be 1 min max and drop down to 30 seconds as your body becomes more conditioned to the workout. I don't think 30 seconds recovery after a set of squats for 8 res is even possible. I might go with leg press for safety, you can't fall down if your already on the floor.

How's the aches and pains today Jim ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The walking wounded is home, just went and got her, minus lots of fur


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Plenty of rest and TLC required. Do they know if there is any long term damage ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The lung has sealed itself and the liver has stopped bleeding, so hopefully full recovery, she's a bit dopey at the moment from the drugs but glad to be home


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Some good news at last.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thats quite the hair do!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My granny had a dog many years ago and it had an operation and they used to use some type of acid to clean the table but they didn't remove it before they started and it took the hair of the old girl and it never grew back. The strange thing was that the hair pattern carried on on her back where the scar was.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Arms gvt

Standing tricep extention 20kg 10x10

Superset

Bar curls 16kg 10x10

Dips bw 3x10


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Arms gvt
> 
> Standing tricep extention 20kg 10x10
> 
> ...


Arms gvt. Ouch!!!!!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

They were pumped to fcuk after on a relatively low weight lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Just playing catch up.... You loon!!

Glad the dogs showing positive signs mate. She's a beaut.

GVT sessions always look brutal.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I only did bis 8x8 and my arms were painfully pumped, I can't imagine what super setting tris and bis on 10x10 would be like.

Bring on the gun show, yeah baby!! Said in a Ronnie Coleman way.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

that must have been an extremely hard session, how did the arms feel next day


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

After the dips it felt like my arms were bursting at the seams, I was gonna do 20kg for the tri extensions and the bar curls but glad I went slightly lighter.

They are a bit tender this morning, expecting DOMS tomorrow.

I'll have a bit of time tonight so I'll either do legs gvt or shoulders gvt.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Shoulders gvt (omg)

Military press 23.5kg 10 10 10 10 10 10 8 8 10 8

Superset

Db Lat raise 8.5kg 10 10 10 10 6 6 5 5 5 4

Rear delts 6kg 10 10 10


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Shoulders gvt (omg)
> 
> Military press 23.5kg 10 10 10 10 10 10 8 8 10 8
> 
> ...


Ffs mate that's mental!!

Burn you up nicely??


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

hahaha roll on tomorrow, man that's going to hurt


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Can't lift my arms


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha :thumb:

Experiment is ploughing on nicely then


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes I love German volume training, I'm also reading alot on vince girondas 8x8

I think high volume and higher frequency is better for me, as I'm filling t-shirts out more than I was a couple of weeks ago


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

In that case go for gold mate. If it suits you, you can't be wrong.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I won't go as far as to say I can't be wrong but it's working ATM, and I'm enjoying the pain...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Well I won't go as far as to say I can't be wrong but it's working ATM, and I'm enjoying the pain...


  well you haven't burnt out to a frazzle yet.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The 8x8 is a very tough system but if you dont mind the pain caused by pushing your self past where you think you want to stop then its not too bad. I would think is similar to GVT but no super sets and only 30 rest between sets. Once you finish with GVT give the 8x8 a go but be warned 8x8 squats twicw a week is a total leg destroyer.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

So far the gvt is working a treat, and weirdly today I have zero DOMS even though I battered shoulders yesterday and arms the day before!

I'll do chest/back tomorrow all being well, need to get an order of protein in as I've ran out and not getting to where I need to be on food alone.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> So far the gvt is working a treat, and weirdly today I have zero DOMS even though I battered shoulders yesterday and arms the day before!
> 
> I'll do chest/back tomorrow all being well, need to get an order of protein in as I've ran out and not getting to where I need to be on food alone.


MP are having a 20% discount splurge according to an email i received on Friday mate... May be worth a look.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Some good looking workouts there! Are you using percentages to work out what weight to use?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Si Train said:


> Some good looking workouts there! Are you using percentages to work out what weight to use?


I'm using 50-75% of 10rpm on different exercises but mostly what feels right


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Chest/back

No supersets just 30-45 secs rest between sets

Chest dips 10 10 10 10 7 6 6 5 5 4

Rack chins 10 10 9 7 7 7 6 6 5 5

Decline bench 50kg 10 10 9 7 7 10 8 7 5 5

Sb row 32.5kg 10 10 10 10 10 9 9 8 8 8

Quite a frustrating workout tbh, on dips my shoulder n tri's went before chest was anywhere near going, on rack chins my bis went before back and on decline bench I kept sliding off the end!

I enjoyed the rows though


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mate that's still one hell of an intensive session. Kudos on chins and dips regardless... And congratulations you just passed the "gladiators" entrance requirements.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Need to step up to the "300" requirements  trouble is I keep eating Easter eggs :/

I've got a confession, so far I've neglected legs on gvt, was suppose to do it last Thursday but the dog thing happened, so either tomorrow or Sunday I've got a big squatting session coming up...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

We are Sparta!!!

Go forth and muller them mate.. I'm gonna put a guess at 60kg 10x10?!?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What fronties???????


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> What fronties???????


Mate if you pull fronties in that range you will earn mahooosive brownie points 

May even dig out a celebratory pic.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

that looks a really hard session mate, great going with that volume


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nothing done today due to my chest being in absolute pieces, few DOMS in the lats too.

So tomorrow the shed is gonna be squat central, goodbye legs nice knowing you....

Going to sign up on jims "squirrel" forum and have a look around


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Squat your heart out sunshine!!!

What's the plan??


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Back squats 10x10

Fronts 3xf

Sldl 3xf

Possibly


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Back squats 10x10
> 
> Fronts 3xf
> 
> ...


Ooooohh boy!!!

No overheads or Jeffersons?? 

But seriously that's gonna be one hell of a work load.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I would end up in a&e if I did overhead squats.

I'll play it by ear, maybe more on the fronties


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Strange child.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Gotta love those fronties


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

You are Dead to me


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You had better take your phone with you because after 10 sets of 10 on back squats you will need to ring your wife to come and get you from the shed as you will be a sweaty mess on the floor and make sure you go to the loo before you start as you wont be able to bend for a week.

Good luck..May the force be with you.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

****ing hell.

Legs gvt.

Squat 60kg 10 10 10 10 10 8 8 8 6 6

30 secs rest Between sets

Fronts 40kg rest pause 3 sets 32

15 secs rest between sets

Sldl 15 cramps, had to stop

By set 8 on the backs I was feeling it on the inside of my thighs, thought ok keep going, on the fronts kept feeling a few cramp twinges in glutes and hams, went into sldl and with my legs locked straight it was game over.

Cramps all over, had to hobble around the garden for 10 minutes trying to walk it off, limped inside and now 30 minutes later I'm still not confident of tackling the stairs or sitting down, just shaking my legs out walking around the kitchen, work should be fun tonight.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

You crazy, crazy bugger!!!

I'm sorry but that's insane mate!!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Leg pumps anyone?

Legs are humming mate


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Humming!! That's gotta be an understatement


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

No pain no gain  apparently ....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> No pain no gain  apparently ....


Kudos for cracking the session out.. Far braver man than me.

Sadistic but brave!!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I think the cramps and all that is payback for not doing legs for 2 weeks


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

May well be fella... That was a pretty beastly way of bringing them into play.

Heat and ice mate... At least something to take the edge off at work.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

An update on this high volume experiment.

2 weeks in, the half way point

So far loving it,as far as 'overtraining' I'm sleeping a bit more and feeling more tired than usual but my food hasn't been optimal whilst doing this, need to improve on this this week as I think with enough food and sleep it will be ok.

I'll do a deload week at the end of the 4 weeks and then decide what direction to take next.

Will try to train each muscle group 3x in the next 2 weeks, that should be 9 workouts.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

How are the legs mate...

Having trouble getting dressed ???


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I think he's broken. Although he did seem quite chipper at stupid o'clock this morning.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

We all feel fine on the day but after a good sleep BANG the doms hit......Hand rails on the loo time.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> We all feel fine on the day but after a good sleep BANG the doms hit......Hand rails on the loo time.


Just take a pack lunch and plenty of supplies in with you... May not be the most hygienic situation but lets face facts... You could be stuck on the throne for a looooong time.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yesterday had some 'nice' DOMS, legs felt very worked, this morning I want a wheelchair, such deep soreness in every muscle that I'm shuffling around trying as little leg movement as possible


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

You got a foam roller mate?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Wish I had one of these...

No roller unfortunately, might just hack them off with a rusty blade to ease the pain


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

faultline said:


> Yesterday had some 'nice' DOMS, legs felt very worked, this morning I want a wheelchair, such deep soreness in every muscle that I'm shuffling around trying as little leg movement as possible


luvely just how i was on sunday, don't envy you one bit


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Can't beat a good front squat!!

Hows the pooch doing mate?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> View attachment 117047
> 
> 
> You got a foam roller mate?


This is no time for DIY, the poor lads in pain.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Si Train said:


> Can't beat a good front squat!!
> 
> Hows the pooch doing mate?


Good thanks, she's had her stitches out today and is looking in good health tbh


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Great news on the pooch mate. How you feeling today ??


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

At the vets today

The leg DOMS today are honestly the worst DOMS I've ever had in any muscle ever, it hurts to do everything.

I had to wire electrics at the bottom of someone's garden today which involved squatting down messing around with various wires, agony the whole time.

I'm off to do some arms n shoulders, report later


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

:surrender:

Go smash it mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I had doms in my quads once that hurt when I was just laying in bed, even the preasure of my weight on the bed was painfull so I feel your pain my friend. On reflection 10 sets of 10 after not training your legs for 2 weeks may have been a little too much, but whats done is done.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Arms/shoulders gvt

Tri ext 25kg 5x10 dips bw 5x10

Superset

Bar curl 18kg 10x10

Military press 28kg 10x10


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Love leg doms mate. Haha. So bad once I kept falling over at home when leaning back slightly. Try it. Good fun for laugh. Stretch fully and lean back. FAILURE! Haha


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Love leg doms mate. Haha. So bad once I kept falling over at home when leaning back slightly. Try it. Good fun for laugh. Stretch fully and lean back. FAILURE! Haha


Sounds like fun, worth a video I think.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

^^i have to second this.... It would be rude not too really


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

If I fall on the floor, I'm not getting back up, hard enough getting off the sofa!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I've penciled in a leg day for Sunday......

I've got the rubber at the ready!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> I've penciled in a leg day for Sunday......
> 
> I've got the rubber at the ready!


That honestly tickled me


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I just have normal leg DOMS today not severe, going in right direction 4 days after the session!

Chest n back today, update later


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

brilliant 4 days, that must have been a great session :scared:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Some times if you train an aching muscle again it can get rid of the doms...If I were you I would hit legs again hard tonight, you will feel fine tomorrow..Honest.

Come on lads back me up. You have all heard this, right..


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh ok I'll get straight to it..........


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

In reality I've just done chest/ back

Dips 10 10 10 10 8 8 8 7 8 7

T bar row 45kg 10 10 10 10 10 8 8 8 8 8

Incline DB press 20kg 10 10 10 10 10

Db Shrugs 25kg 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

OMG look at those reps, go take a lay down, you deserve it


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Impressive..... Enough said.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Quick update

Weight this morning: 13 stone 5lb

so up about 10lb since I stopped IF, haven't been 100% on diet since then but making an effort to record everything again now.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

100 reps on dips, you are a crazy man.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Didn't make 100 unfortunately, only got 86 out


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Didn't make 100 unfortunately, only got 86 out


Hang thy head and try harder man!!!

Nah I'm joking.... Great going.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Didn't make 100 unfortunately, only got 86 out


GIRL !!!!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

New muscle college available..I'm currently down loading it.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> New muscle college available..I'm currently down loading it.


Nice one


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Only 10 mins in and it's good stuff so far.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Back on the nightshift tonight 

DOMS near enough non existent from legs today, so squats tomorrow night before work!

Food intake has been up to scratch macro wise the last few days so it's all good


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My food has gone crazy, iv been getting to over 3500 most days this week. Not looking forward to the measurements tomorrow.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Legs

Bb Extension

30kg 3x10

Front/back squat

40kg 5x10 60kg 5x10

Sldl

80kg 8 8 8

Took it a bit easier this week as I have to go up n down stairs every hour at work for the next 3 nights, so combined front n backs rather than do seperate like last week.

Still decent leg pumps from this.

Coming to the end of "the volume experiment" in the next week so having a look around at what I'm gonna move onto, fancy a bit of strength stuff tbh but I'll still keep some volume stuff in there as I love the pumps I get from volume.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Legs
> 
> Bb Extension
> 
> ...


Nice looking session mate... I'm sure you know where to find the strength stuff  for ideas.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes I'll be reading up, I'm thinking of something like some 5x5 or 3x5 at the start of a session on the compounds then a bit of volume on extra compounds or isolations after, but I'm not sure yet, don't wanna do too much that it's half assed, plenty of reading around to do


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Well done Fault.

Great respect to you.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That sounds like pretty epic doms in the legs last week mate. How you finding the higher volume training? Are you noticing any gains in size from it?

Glad to hear the dog is on the mend also.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

The boys turned into a mad scientist truth be told.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I like the volume but I miss lifting heavy weights tbh, I think a hybrid routine would suit me best.

I think some subtle changes have been made, t-shirts a little tighter, looking fuller in the mirror, weights up a few lbs, probably a bit of fat put on but meh I wanna join the fatty club


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> I like the volume but I miss lifting heavy weights tbh, I think a hybrid routine would suit me best.
> 
> I think some subtle changes have been made, t-shirts a little tighter, looking fuller in the mirror, weights up a few lbs, probably a bit of fat put on but meh I wanna join the fatty club


Haha badges all round!!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Pic?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> I like the volume but I miss lifting heavy weights tbh, I think a hybrid routine would suit me best.
> 
> I think some subtle changes have been made, t-shirts a little tighter, looking fuller in the mirror, weights up a few lbs, probably a bit of fat put on but meh I wanna join the fatty club


Join us child


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm trying to leave the fat club, do you want my membership?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Are you considering implementing a 'strength week' into your plan then?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The German volume training was just a months experiment to see what high volume training was like and see if there is any truth to overtraining.

I'm in the 4th week now and there's been no overtraining even though I've tried to do most body parts twice a week, I haven't with legs though, and some gains have been had IMO.

So I'm thinking to go onto a strength/volume hybrid workout, as I miss the heavier lifting, best of both worlds.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thats what i'm doing currently and really enjoying it!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Best of both worlds sounds like a winner.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Had a play on flat bench before gvt.

Flat bench

30kg 10

40kg 10 8

50kg 6

60kg 5

65kg 5

70kg 3 3 3

What have I learnt? That I've lost some strength over the past month and flat bench fcuking kills my shoulder!

All kinds of crunching and popping going on in there.

Then chest/tri gvt

Dips 7x10 1x8 1x8 1x7

Cgbp 30kg 8x10 1x8 1x6

Decline DB 15kg 5x10

Skulls 20kg 5x10


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I know what you meen about the shoulders, takes me a week to recover from benching but still fo it!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

careful mate, those tin shoulders they give aren't anywhere near as good as the real thing. Amazing how quickly strength drops isn't it


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Maybe there's some special shoulder warm ups I should do or something?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Maybe there's some special shoulder warm ups I should do or something?


Cuff stuff, arm swings....

That said Mine still feel like a handful of gravels in there on the bench, hence my narrow grip 

Think my cuffs buggered lol.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I try to do some rotar cuff stuff but once I'm stood in my gym I can't wait to get throwing metal around, inpatient.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mygym said:


> I try to do some rotar cuff stuff but once I'm stood in my gym I can't wait to get throwing metal around, inpatient.


Last week I used the lat pull down, took the pin out the stack, stood in front of the seat, stiff arm lower and raise whist holding the bar with shoulder width grip..... Just to warm them up.

Swear to god I had an audience watching me shaking their head.....


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Little do they know, just smile and do your stuff:thumbup:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You need a session with my polish strength coach, soon put your bench right. Might half kill you also, as he does me. He told me on my last session hes going to stop spotting me if I dont stop messing around and put some weight on the bar. This was just after he was screaming "fukcing bench" as I tried to stop the bar falling onto my chest doing my final negative.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

faultline said:


> Maybe there's some special shoulder warm ups I should do or something?


http://www.strengthforums.com/showthread.php?699-How-To-Warm-Up-Rotator-Cuffs


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

He's just playing coy......


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Great tips in that vid, will defo include them in.

The decline bench n dips were a lot better shoulder wise so if it comes to it then I'll sack flat bench off and do those 2 with some inclines as they don't seem as bad as flat.

Now I think of it, it could just be barbell stuff as dumbbell never seems to affect it?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

aad123 said:


> You need a session with my polish strength coach, soon put your bench right. Might half kill you also, as he does me. He told me on my last session hes going to stop spotting me if I dont stop messing around and put some weight on the bar. This was just after he was screaming "fukcing bench" as I tried to stop the bar falling onto my chest doing my final negative.


Where and when!!!!!!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Today I will mostly be trying to not fall down the stairs whilst painting










Then some back training later and the return of the deadlift


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

yeah roll on later


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Better prepared than some!!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> Better prepared than some!!


Your looking old there Jim.....

I would prefer your setup tbh as you can reach, that thin piece of wood balancing in top is what I had to stand on on tiptoes to reach the top


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Your looking old there Jim.....
> 
> I would prefer your setup tbh as you can reach, that thin piece of wood balancing in top is what I had to stand on on tiptoes to reach the top


Yeah... Let myself go a bit. 

Well you survived... That's the main thing.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Maniac setup, What is this actually for I dont understand. :confused1:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

For reaching the ceiling above the stairs


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello Faulty, Hope your still training hard mate, Good Work and Good job.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Had a pull session, to get the feel of some heavier training again.

Deadlift

30kg 8

50kg 8

70kg 6

95kg 5

118kg 5 5 (every kg I own)

T bar row

40kg 10

50kg 8 8

60kg 6

70kg 5 5

50kg 8 8

Shrugs DB

22kg 10 10 10 10

Rack chins

8 6 5

Bar curl

18kg 10 10 10 10

Happy enough considering I've been decorating non stop for 10 hours today and nutrition has been crap, so was feeling pretty tired before I started, amazing what a bit of loud music and shouting at some iron plates in a shed can do!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Have you hot a tbar bracket or just wedge bar in corner or what?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Wedge it in the corner and use a close grip row handle


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice workout mate. So nice deadlifting to me thinks!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Wedge it in the corner and use a close grip row handle


I had a bit of a near miss like that, bit short of space anf nearly short on balls after!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah I put a DB on the other end to hold it down!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well that's 3 sessions this week done to see where I'm at strength wise on everything, and that will see me into next week with a new routine.

Not quite sure what I'm gonna do yet though...,

Legs

Back Squats

Bar x many

50kg x 10

60kg x 8

76kg x 6

90kg x 5 5 5

Fronts

bar x many

30kg x 10

40kg x 8

45kg x 5 5 5

Sldl

60kg x 10 10 10


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I have been mulling over this, it's a variation of a 4 day strength/hypertrophy split that someone recommended but I've changed it to 3 days as most weeks I can't fit 4 sessions in.

The problem is in the original there were 2 lower days and as I've combined them, I'm now heavy squatting and deadlifting on the same day, too much?

Upper 1

Incline Db Bench 3 x 5

BB or Pendley Row 3 x 5

Dips 4 x 10

T-rows 4 x 10

Bar curls 4 x 10

Lat raise 3 x 10

Lower 1

Front squat or back Squat 3 x 5

SLDLs 4 x 10

Rack pulls or deadlift 3x5

Upper 2

Decline Db bench 3 x 5

T-rows 3 x 5

OHP 4 x 10

Rack Chins 4 x f

Skullcrushers 4 x 10

Db Shrugs 3 x 10


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I wouldn't do SLDL before deadlifts as they use a lot of the same muscles and so your deadlifts, which in my view are a better exercise will suffer as a result. Its a bit like doing tri extensions before bench. If you give it your all then squats and deads should be enough for legs. Have you thought about a push / pull split done on a three day rotation that way you will not be squatting and deadding ( new word time ) on the same day.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Tbh I'm not sure what to do, in my 1 year of lifting (start of April) I've done near enough every kind of routine there is lol, so I don't really know what avenue to go down next, I'm on a nightshift tonight so plenty of time to think about it and read up on things here and over the other place


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Tbh I'm not sure what to do, in my 1 year of lifting (start of April) I've done near enough every kind of routine there is lol, so I don't really know what avenue to go down next, I'm on a nightshift tonight so plenty of time to think about it and read up on things here and over the other place


Simple ppl legs mate


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Simple ppl legs mate


A very good option. Works well for a lot of people and worth a try. You could give one of the strength forum program's a go. I here there all the rage ah @jimmywst


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

aad123 said:


> A very good option. Works well for a lot of people and worth a try. You could give one of the strength forum program's a go. I here there all the rage ah @jimmywst


This !!

Get strong !


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Simple ppl legs mate


Cheeky sods already putting some of us in our place

*cough,cough..... Leotard*


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I've posted a ppl routine over the other place, that I fancy giving a bash.

The sf program's look interesting, and will probably give one a go in the near future, are you doing the progression one aad123? And I think your going into this also Jim?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> I've posted a ppl routine over the other place, that I fancy giving a bash.
> 
> The sf program's look interesting, and will probably give one a go in the near future, are you doing the progression one aad123? And I think your going into this also Jim?


Yeah mate... Couple of weeks and I'm moving on to the progression program.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Maybe worth a look then, without me going through pages of wit n banter in your journal, what's your current lifts mate?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Maybe worth a look then, without me going through pages of wit n banter in your journal, what's your current lifts mate?


As of Friday

Squats 85kg

Fronties 67.5kg

SOHP 52.5kg

Deads 110kg

Pendlays 60kg

All 5x5 sets... Couple of weeks time should be looking at 3digit squats to move me nicely into a 3x5 system


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> As of Friday
> 
> Squats 85kg
> 
> ...


Mate I bet you surprise yourself if you do 3 digit squats. You'll be able to do them honestly.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Mate I bet you surprise yourself if you do 3 digit squats. You'll be able to do them honestly.


Well I promised myself once I hit my goal of 120 for sets and 100 bench I would try my hand at a comp... Dum dum duuuuuummmm!!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Well I promised myself once I hit my goal of 120 for sets and 100 bench I would try my hand at a comp... Dum dum duuuuuummmm!!


Yes competition is best part of powerlifting in my opinion.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> Yes competition is best part of powerlifting in my opinion.


Ditto. Goals to aim for and makes you more focussed


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I finalised the routine I'll be following for at least the short term future.

I was reading up on reg park last night and have took elements from his training system along with a few other bits.

So 1st workout today was push.

Cuff n shoulder wmup

Sf cuff wrmup

Facepulls

16kg db press decline x 10 flat x 10 incline x 10

Bench DB

22kg incline x 5 5

26kg incline x 5 5 5

I hardly ever do DB bench but it's better for my shoulder, it was harder than I thought! Getting that first rep up is hard then not too bad after that, well that's a PB anyway 

Seated BB Ohp

30kg x 5 5

40kg x 5 5 5

Was ok but think if prefer standing press, will have to go outside shed to do that due to low ceiling.

Dips

Bw 10 10 10 9

Damn that last rep!

Cgbp

40kg 10 10 10

Felt good on the tri's

All in all great workout, feel worked, pumped, tired etc all good signs, only took around half hour too


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> I've posted a ppl routine over the other place, that I fancy giving a bash.
> 
> The sf program's look interesting, and will probably give one a go in the near future, are you doing the progression one aad123? And I think your going into this also Jim?


Im doing the beginners programe but missing the first few months so that in 10 weeks time I will be hitting 100kg squats for 5x5 then as Jim I will move onto the progression system. I haven't trained legs for a few weeks now and last night did 5x5 with 70kg and it felt very heavy so 100kg is a little way of yet. Im just hoping for some muscle memory to kick in.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Well I promised myself once I hit my goal of 120 for sets and 100 bench I would try my hand at a comp... Dum dum duuuuuummmm!!


Forget the comp once I hit 100kg bench for 5 reps I will be seen running naked through the streets high fiving strangers.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

faultline said:


> I finalised the routine I'll be following for at least the short term future.
> 
> I was reading up on reg park last night and have took elements from his training system along with a few other bits.
> 
> ...


very nice looking session, blimey 1/2 hour that's damned quick


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Pull 24/04

Wmup

Face pulls

One arm cable rows

Deads 50kgx10 63.5kgx8

Deadlift

82.5kgx5 5

100kgx5 5 5

T rows

52.5kgx5 5

60kgx5 5 5

Db Shrugs

22kgx10 10 10 10

Rack chins

9 7 6


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice session mate, rows are looking extremely good


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Pull 24/04
> 
> Wmup
> 
> ...


good workout and Im now ready for a good deadlift session tonight.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Holy fcuking catfish!

I'm counting this as cardio too as I'm knackered now, possibly overdone it on the warmups.....

Legs

Wmup

Bb Extention 20kg 10 33.5kg 8 8 8

'third world' squats

Front squats bar x many

Back squats bar x many

Bw lunges x many

Back squat 50kg x 8 8

Back squat

70kg x 5 5

85kg x 5 5 5

Front squat

40kg x 10 10 10

Sldl

50kg x 10 10 10

Form had gone by sldl and now I just have lower back pumps instead of sore hammys :/


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

faultline said:


> Holy fcuking catfish!
> 
> I'm counting this as cardio too as I'm knackered now, possibly overdone it on the warmups.....
> 
> ...


i think you may be right about the warmups. Don't you hate those back pumps, jeez they just kill sometimes. Still good session tho


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

13 stone 6lbs straight out of bed this morning (post bathroom activities)

For most of my adult life until I started training (April 2012) I always hovered around 11.6-12 stone, so I'm quite happy with the weight increase over the year.

I feel I have a base to work from now, no actual target weight to aim for just constantly bigger and stronger, my heaviest was 13.12 last year when I seefood bulked but I'll pass that leaner this year


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> 13 stone 6lbs straight out of bed this morning (post bathroom activities)
> 
> For most of my adult life until I started training (April 2012) I always hovered around 11.6-12 stone, so I'm quite happy with the weight increase over the year.
> 
> I feel I have a base to work from now, no actual target weight to aim for just constantly bigger and stronger, my heaviest was 13.12 last year when I seefood bulked but I'll pass that leaner this year


Good going mate,:thumbup:

Always good to set small goals so you make them and kick on again.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

All change in here since I was last on. How did the volume training go?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice trainging buddy keep it up fault!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Cheers boys.

Al, I did the gvt for a month and it was good but I missed lifting heavier so started looking around some strength stuff and decided on reg parks 5x5 with some assistance, I'm doing it on a push pull legs.

Have you checked out strength forums yet?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Not yet mate I haven't had time to lately. Hopefully get a spare half hour tomorrow to have a look.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

@mark_star

What's your thoughts on 5-htp for anxiety?

Any experience on this?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

faultline said:


> @mark_star
> 
> What's your thoughts on 5-htp for anxiety?
> 
> Any experience on this?


can be very good, raises serotonin levels, also worth considering passiflora, valarian and rhodiola. Seen good results with all of them, different ones suit different people so it's a case of try one and hope you pick the right one first time


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

that's absolutely not true I see the evidence of it all the time


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

mark_star said:


> can be very good, raises serotonin levels, also worth considering passiflora, valarian and rhodiola. Seen good results with all of them, different ones suit different people so it's a case of try one and hope you pick the right one first time


Cheers pal


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> @mark_star
> 
> What's your thoughts on 5-htp for anxiety?
> 
> Any experience on this?


I'm using 5-htp now have been for about 6 weeks, seem to of helped me may be a placebo who cares its cheap and helps, certainly worth a go.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Pull 30/04

Wmup

Face pulls

Cable pulls

Deads 50kg 10 10

Deadlift

80kg 5 5

105kg 5 5 5

T rows

50kg 5 5

65kg 5 5 5

Db Shrugs

26kg 10 10 10 10

T rows

50kg 10 10 8 7

Hammer curl

12kg 8 6 7 6


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

mygym said:


> I'm using 5-htp now have been for about 6 weeks, seem to of helped me may be a placebo who cares its cheap and helps, certainly worth a go.


My Missus picked up some st johns wort which is supposedly the same?

She got me 3 months worth so gonna give it a go, 400iu in each tab

Are you using it for anxiety or depression?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> My Missus picked up some st johns wort which is supposedly the same?
> 
> She got me 3 months worth so gonna give it a go, 400iu in each tab
> 
> Are you using it for anxiety or depression?


Funnly enough I was on both!

Dr advised st johns wart as I was not doing well on antidepressants took them on there own then I added 5-htp

Been feeling bit better so stopped the st johns wart about a month ago and will stop 5-htp when bottle runs out.

Then see how I go.

Using for Anxiety.

Also 5-htp ment to be helpful for loosing fat and building muscule as a side effect lol

Good luck its a mad world but its never as bad as we believe.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Data my friend. If anything placebo. Reason people change so much. Good friend is a psychiatrist and has most consultants advise waste of time in promoting the well being contrary feeling .


a couple of papers, sorry they are jpg you will have to download and zoom in if you want to read


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Have you guys had any experience with sertraline, Iv been taking it for 5 months but recently I am starting to feel a little low again and have started having delusional thought. Nothing I cant handle but I haven't felt this way for a while and don't want things to get worse again.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll let @mark_star answer that.

All I can say is see what the doc says?

He might up your dose or something, I think I'll end up at the quacks in the end for something stronger but I'll see how this herbal stuff does


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I might make an appointment if things don't pick up. Sleep has taken a nose dive also, been waking early and just lying there thinking. Not good at all but during the day I pick up and feel ok.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Have you tried zma for sleep?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Have you guys had any experience with sertraline, Iv been taking it for 5 months but recently I am starting to feel a little low again and have started having delusional thought. Nothing I cant handle but I haven't felt this way for a while and don't want things to get worse again.


as with any other the SSRI's you need to be careful when coming off, passiflora, St Johns Wort and valarian are all seen as alternatives. It's really about how high a dose you are on and so how you withdraw the meds and replace. Have a good read up on them and see which ones suit your symptom picture the best, before you do anything, if you need any help to find anything just ask.

Remember slowly does it


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> as with any other the SSRI's you need to be careful when coming off, passiflora, St Johns Wort and valarian are all seen as alternatives. It's really about how high a dose you are on and so how you withdraw the meds and replace. Have a good read up on them and see which ones suit your symptom picture the best, before you do anything, if you need any help to find anything just ask.
> 
> Remember slowly does it


I'm only on 50mg currently but understand that that is a fairly low dose. I have been made aware that coming off them can be tough but I haven't looked into it just yet. I'm not even thinking that far ahead just yet.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Push 02/05

Wmup

face pulls

cuff n shoulder stuff

Decline DB 12kg 10

flat DB 12kg 10

Bench

60kg 5 5

70kg 5 5

72.5kg 3

75kg 2 PB

Ohp

35kg 5

40kg 5

45kg 5

50kg 5 5

Dips

+ 10kg 10 9 7 6

Cgbp

40kg 10 10 7 7

DB flyes

12kg 10 10

Arnold press

12kg 8 8


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good lad.... Nice to see the 50s get up, especially after a bench session.

Plenty left in them.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Was a good session in the end, felt like sh!t when I woke up this morning, head weren't right, so dropped the nippers off at school took the dogs over the lakes and chilled out in the sun for an hour, nice and peaceful to collect my thoughts.

Then when I got back I was bang up for it, got the lifts I wanted out the way first then did the extra accessory work

Now a bit of chilli con


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well done mate... Sometimes you have to just step away and collect yourself.

Monster session will always work wonders too.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

excellent, get your head right and then give it some, well done PB time


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Legs 03/05

Wmup

Static stretching

Squat variations x many

Lunges x many

Front squats

40kg 5 5

50kg 5 5 5

Back squats

70kg 10 10 8 8

Calf raises

70kg 20 20 15


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Maniac


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Progressing nicely mate, I can relate to you having to take a bit of time away to collect your thoughts and get your head straight. It's good that you managed to get the time to do that and recognised that you had to.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> Maniac


Says the man who's half dead at work today....

Deads after pendleys after fronts, you sir are the maniac


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

AAlan said:


> Progressing nicely mate, I can relate to you having to take a bit of time away to collect your thoughts and get your head straight. It's good that you managed to get the time to do that and recognised that you had to.


In times gone by I wouldve just trained straight away and had a shlt workout and felt crap after, but just taking that time done me the world of good


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Says the man who's half dead at work today....
> 
> Deads after pendleys after fronts, you sir are the maniac


Nah.... That many squats in one session beats lifting something heavy off the ground a couple of times 

Call it a difference of opinion.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I'm in the garden working now, so extra leg work!

That grass won't cut itself.....


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

DOMS all round today, bit more gardening this morning has loosened me up a tad.

This afternoon it's off to upton park then the dogs tonight, should be fun and all in aid of early b'day celebrations (30!)


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Have a good day, at your age its all down hill from now on,

Actually I think it gets better

Says a 43 year old lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

B'day is actually Tuesday, just did stuff yesterday as I'm working tues 

So I'm still officially young 

Anyway, 13 stone 9 pound out of bed this morn, so 3 lb up in a week!

I only averaged 3000-3200 cals too, so might have to dial it back to around 2800


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

3lb in a week is good going, the bulk seems to be going very well.

Any training today or just a lazy day?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

No training, but not lazy either, continuing with the re-landscaping of the garden!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice training Faultime, great work mate, keep it going bud your going to be massive soon enough.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

One of them days....did push tonight and it was shlt, I was falling asleep half hour before while listening to my eldest read a book.

Halfway through my nightshifts, I'm tired, I'm moody, I'm tired.

Everything down on last week, struggled with 70kg bench, dunno why I bothered.

Fcuking hate night shifts


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nightshifts are really taxing on the body mate, just see your training as maintenance whilst you feel like this and when you have more energy you'll be ready to kick on


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't mind me mate, just in a 'woe is me' mood, I'm off to get the violin out


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

We all have the odd off day, just use it as a motivation to train even harder next time. Training on night shifts must be a bitch, it's hard enough when well rested so when your body is all messed up it must be a real chore.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Difference is mate... You still trained.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

As Jim said at least you still got out there and knocked out a workout no matter how bad it felt you have still done something and broke down some muscle.

I feel your tiredness with shifts, mine have been all over the place the last couple of weeks and I was like a zombie earlier in the week.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Thought it was gonna be another training washout today, been so busy, but managed to find half hour.

Pull

Deads

50kg 10

70kg 6

90kg 5

110kg 5

130kg 3

110kg 5 5

T row

52.5kg 10 10 8

Didn't get time for any accessory work as the kids were calling for dinner which I'm now making!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

As long as you do what you can when you can your keep on the right track,

so crack on with it!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Something is better than nothing remember that.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah glad I got it in, 130 deads is a PB


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

faultline said:


> Yeah glad I got it in, 130 deads is a PB


Well done then mate!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like I'm in @jimmywst 's weightloss club, 13,6 this morning, -3lb in a week.

More pies are needed....


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Think we are all loosing weight in the last few weeks, I suggest a natty club meet at a all you can eat buffet to reverse this trend. More pies required all round lol

Well done with the pb on deads.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just finished push, mixed bag.

Wmup

Shoulder n cuff stuff

12kg flat 12

12kg incline 12

Bench

60kg 5 5

68.5kg 5 4 3

Wrist wasn't playing today so onto...

DB incline

26kg 5 5

22kg 8 6 5

Ohp

45kg 5 5 5

Dips

bw 10 9 7 7


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

hope that wrist sorts itself mate, still very good going


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good work fella, Looking strong in here. What is your pb on the bench?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

75kg for 2 but when my wrist doesn't want to know I have to change to dumbells, I have arthritis in my wrists.

Sometimes it's ok sometimes it's not!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Have you tried doing 1 + 1/4 reps on bench use a lot less weight burns the pecs out a treat!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

No, what's that all about then?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Push up 1 full rep to top then down to chest then push up 1/4 way then down and back up to top

And repeat!

Cut the weight before you start!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Legs

Wmup

Stretching

Squat variations:

Back 40kg 12

Front 40kg 8

Back 60kg 6

Front 60kg 4

Back 80kg 4

Squats

90kg 5 5

103.5kg f

90kg 5

94kg 4

103.5kg 2 PB (wasn't leaving that shed till I got that up, otherwise it would be a mental barrier in future, 1st rep felt shaky so done another to show the legs who's boss  form and breathing probably let's me down in squats but I'll go back to 90kg 5x5 and work on it)

Fronts

50kg 10 6 (bar rolled off!) 8

Sldl

60kg 10 10

Left it there as lower back was fried, half happy with that workout


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oh front and back that's interesting. good job on the PB


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice work:thumbup:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The measurements are in...

20/02/13

Calf 13.75

Mid Thigh 21.75

Chest 41.25

Bicep 13.75

Waist 33.5

16/05/13

Calf 14

Mid Thigh 22.5

Chest 42

Bicep 14

Waist 34.5

Some extras

Gut 36

Wrist 6 (!)

Forearm 11

Today 13 stone 7.5 lb @ 6'2"


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Finally! Got a vid uploaded to YouTube

Pull

Wmup

Various cable pulling

Deads 50kg x 8 70kg x 8 80kg x 6

Deads

93.5kg x 5 5

110kg x 5 5 5

Vid, 5th set, for form check:

http://m.youtube.com/channel/UC1AEwaZlkSTBM0DUjUjTz4Q?feature=guide#/watch?v=sbmCl8ml_60&feature=plcp

T row

50kg x 10 10 8 7

Db Shrugs

26 x 10 10 10 10

Rack chins

Bw x 8 6 5


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Very nice mate.... Clearly not working hard enough if you can shuffle your stance with the bar up


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello Fault. Does not look to bad matey. Well done.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Glad all going well keep it at:thumbup:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Push

Wmup

Shoulders n cuff

DB flat

22kg 10 10 10

26kg 6 6 6

DB incline

22kg 8 7 6 6

Flat flyes

11kg 10 10 10 10

Dips

+10kg 8 7 6






Ohp

45kg 10 6 5

Cgbp

45kg 8 6 4

Had a bit if time today so fancied a few more reps than normal, and a vid from the dungeon on 10kg dips


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Some nice training in here fella.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The boys gone video mad.

Nice push workout, plenty of variety and volume. How did the wrist hold out ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good and the shoulder was fine with the dumbells too, think I could of got more depth on those dips but the wrist is dodgy at the best if times never mind supporting 96kg!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Nowt wrong with those last few sessions mate, how you feeling on this routine?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good mate , it's not a set in stone, progressive routine but I like to do lower reps higher weights to start then do a bit of assistance higher rep stuff, best of both for me personally, this plus the extra cals seem to agree with me ATM


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Good to hear mate  I'm scared to ask this but I'm going to anyway, did your half cage ever turn up from powerhouse?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Unfortunatly mate when the dog got hit by a car I had to cancel and get a refund to put the £300 to the vet bills 

So im still slumming it ATM but it does the job so can't complain


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Ah I see, I was wondering if I had missed an update somewhere about it. Bills and the dog's health have gotta come before the cage, never know if you keep your eyes peeled you might pick one up cheap second hand once you get some pennies saved back up again.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I could always knock up another when I make mine 

Strap it to the roof rack and your G2G


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Pull

Wmup

Cable pulls

Deads

50kg x 10

80kg x 6

100kg x 5

110kg x 5

130kg x 4

136kg x 2 PB






115kg x 5 5

T row

50kg x 10 10 10 8

3rd set: 




Db Shrugs

32kg 8 8 8

Bar curl

21.5kg 10 10 10


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

well done with the pb mate :thumb:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Deadlift daddy!!!

Nice work!!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Good lifting video star!


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

faultline said:


> Pull
> 
> Wmup
> 
> ...


are you doing deadlifts underhand grip? if so why

also what are you doing your dips on?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well done with the deads mate, 136 not to be sniffed at


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

@goldenballs23 Tbh mate I can't remember, I do it without straps upto 100kg and use doh grip or alternated grip, over 100kg I use straps and use whatever grip.

Dips are done on my squat stands


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

mark_star said:


> well done with the deads mate, 136 not to be sniffed at


Cheers mate, that's all the weight I have ATM, when I'm repping 130 I'll get some more plates and set some new pb's


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

yeah that's what we like to hear


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

This is the proposed days macros, dialled it back to under 4000 but fail on carbs


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's a lot of carbs, I would have a mega bloat on and unable to move on that amount!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Trouble is its gonna be very hard to reduce them when I'm at nearly 4000 cals, not impossible but it would be hard work trying to, so I think I'll try to just keep it in check between 250-300 ed


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm not knocking it mate, just know I couldn't function on that much. We all different if it's working for you then keep with it. I'm assuming you are back on a bulk then!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm trying to control it but I have to accept high cals, highish carbs.

Bulks going well, just appetite running away ATM!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

300g carbs, 300g protein & 178g fats = 4000cals.

Getting the carbs and fats would be easy but I would struggle with 300g of protein. Carbs and fats are cheep food sources but good quality protein is an expensive game.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

That's one of the main problems right there!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

geez fault you do put some carbs away don't you. I thought I ate alot clearly not as much as I thought.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

based on 1.5g of protein per lb I would say you need about 300g of protein a day but there are some who say 1 to 1.25g per lb is fine which makes it a more manageable amount of 200 to 250g. You need to experiment and see what works for you. My other half moans at the food bill, most of which is eaten by me and doesn't understand why I eat so much meat and fish which does cost a lot. Its quite literally the price we pay.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Cottage cheese. A quid for 30g of protein


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Hate cottage cheese, now quark on the other hand.... Yum

But when your looking at 250-300g of protein there's no getting around it, you need meat and lots of it, tinned makeral will be eaten more regular too as its just fat and protein and lovely.

I spend £80 a week on family of four so not too bad but I top up my food seperately  extra milk, nuts, whey, subway sandwiches, flapjacks and m'n'm's


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Hate cottage cheese, now quark on the other hand.... Yum
> 
> But when your looking at 250-300g of protein there's no getting around it, you need meat and lots of it, tinned makeral will be eaten more regular too as its just fat and protein and lovely.
> 
> I spend £80 a week on family of four so not too bad but I top up my food seperately  extra milk, nuts, whey, subway sandwiches, flapjacks and m'n'm's


Main source of protein for me mate, milk whey and probably 400g of chicken a day... Morrisons are knocking out 1kg bags of chicken breast for £4, don't get me wrong it's not up there with musclefoods or the local meat hacker but its not full of water and [email protected] either, minimal shrink and it's a fairl decent cut.

4pints, 4scoops (cheap whey) 400g chicken =270g ish protein.

(Off the labels)


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Chicken, mince, fish, eggs and whey make up a good portion of my protein. Cottage cheese or quark is the supper of champions mixed with some EVOO.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Squat day

Wmup

Stretching

Front squat 40kg x 8 8

Back squat 50kg x 10 10 10 70kg x 8 8

Back Squats

This is the first time I've ever seen myself squat, and it clearly shows my flexibility is terrible.

I literally can't get any lower it feels to me like im sitting into it but I'm barely at parallel, not happy with them at all.

80kg x 5 5 5 5 5






60kg x 8 8 8 practicing form

Fronts

These I'm relatively happy with, can get much lower

50kg x 5 5 5






Sldl

50kg x 10 10 10


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Squat day
> 
> Wmup
> 
> ...


Don't look too bad to me, mate, only another couple of inches needed. I find sitting into a squat with no weight and just feeling the stretch for 30 sec's or so several times a week really helped me.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Alright Adam,

Just watched your video's they don't look to bad in all honesty, what I find interesting is you can hit the depth when doing Front's but not quiet depth with back squats. They look solid though, my advice to you is possbily try these couple of hip flexibility and strength exercises.

Single Leg Glute Bridge

Side step with using bands

Quadruped hip extension with knee bent

Quadruped hip extension with knee extension

I've used some of these and they've helped my flexibility massively.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Cheers for the advice guys.

I can't understand why I get the depth on fronts either, I've got a whole load of things to try for flexibility now so give them a go n see what happens


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Cheers for the advice guys.
> 
> I can't understand why I get the depth on fronts either, I've got a whole load of things to try for flexibility now so give them a go n see what happens


It's easier to get lower on the front squats because the weight is to the front, allowing you to keep your torso more upright, this reduces the amount the hamstrings have to stretch to let you get deep in to the squat.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.builtlean.com/2011/12/22/how-to-increase-squat-depth/

This artical looks fairly good.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Cheers for that, of the suspects there I'm thinking hip flexors, I'll incorporate lunges in to try to stretch them out


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah sounds like a good idea mate.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Weigh in today: the fabled 14 stone has been reached.

14 bang on, I was 13 stone 10lb 9 days ago so a 4lb increase in just over a week!

Fatass.com

In other news....


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Wel done now whats the next target!?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Probably keep bulking for a few more weeks then attempt a recomp for a month or so but a bit undecided ATM.

I want to keep getting stronger and bigger but my work trousers don't fit anymore :/


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Probably keep bulking for a few more weeks then attempt a recomp for a month or so but a bit undecided ATM.
> 
> I want to keep getting stronger and bigger but my work trousers don't fit anymore :/


Bulk as clean as possible dude. Buy bigger trousers.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

You dont look 14 stone, how tall are you mate?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

6 foot 2 mate, I used to be 11.5-12 before I started training, imagine that!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well done on reaching your goal, I would say you could get to 15 stone before you need to worry about changing anything as you are still very lean and at your height you would carry the weight well. Just try and bulk as lean as possible and all the extra muscle will make the recomp easier.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Had a day of running around the park with the kids, laying around in the sun and a few pints of Guinness too 

Didn't feel up to a workout but will have no time tomorrow so out I went

Push

Flat DB press

22kg x 10 10 10

Bb incline

43.5kg x 10 10

52.5kg x 8 8

Ohp

43.5kg x 6 6

39kg x 8 8

Dips

Bw x 10 10 10

Flyes

12kg x 10 10 10

Wasn't feeling strong so went for a lower weight, higher rep workout just to get something done, was a so-so session.

I'll keep bulking for now but at a slower rate


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

faultline said:


> 6 foot 2 mate, I used to be 11.5-12 before I started training, imagine that!


How much has your waist altered?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Waist measured 34.5 the other day and was around 32 when at 12 stone

This is me today










This was me at 12 stone 10 after my last cut before I started this bulk










Obviously lost some leanness and waist will always increase on a bulk it's inevitable but it's what needs doing to get some muscle built


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Got away with hitting the big 14st quite lightly IMO. :thumb:


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

faultline said:


> Waist measured 34.5 the other day and was around 32 when at 12 stone
> 
> This was me at 12 stone 10 after my last cut before I started this bulk
> 
> Obviously lost some leanness and waist will always increase on a bulk it's inevitable but it's what needs doing to get some muscle built


Did you do any cardio on your cut...Why wasn't your abs more prominent after your cut?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> Got away with hitting the big 14st quite lightly IMO. :thumb:


My height, it's a blessing and a curse, can stay relatively lean but very hard to gain any decent muscle mass, will need to be 16/17 stone to look half decent but of course with weight gain comes fat gain


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

goldenballs23 said:


> Did you do any cardio on your cut...Why wasn't your abs more prominent after your cut?


No cardio, I stopped the cut as I didn't want to get too light, I cut for 5 weeks using intermittent fasting and went from around 13 and a half stone to 12.10, I'll see if I get dig out the before pic


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

A few weeks before cut, last time I was 14 stone










End of cut 12.10










As I say I could have kept going and got down to about 12 stone and had abs out but this was in feb and there was no need at the time, I wanted to bulk again!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice work on the artistic avi's by the way... Here and over t'other place.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Was killing some time on a nightshift the other day lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

:thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

looking really good, last session was great


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Well done hitting the 14st mark mate, not looking at all bad for it as well. As you say if you slow down the bulk a little then I recon you can keep going for a while before you need to start worrying about body fat levels. Remember how quickly I recomped earlier in the year when I reduced the calorie intake a little. I think the heavier you are the easier it is to drop the fat. For us skinny blokes anyway! Lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

A very rough example as my diet changes every day:

Meal 1: 400ml milk & 4 weetabix, 400ml milk & 1 scoop of whey

Meal 2: 200g cooked rice, 200g lean mince, half jar chilli con (previous days leftovers)

Meal 3: 150g chik breast, 2 tortillas, various salad, mayo

Meal 4: 1 salmon fillet (75g) 130g couscous broccoli

Meal 5/pwo: pint of milk & 1 scoop whey with handful (40g) nuts

Meal 6: can of makeral in oil

Roughly 3300 cals, 120 fat, 285 carbs, 260 pro

3-4 litres water a day

Supps: multi vit tab, glucosamine tab, 5g creatine

It changes every day depending what I fancy/what shifts I'm working.

Can manipulate it for yourself easily, I haven't included eggs which I regularly eat, bacons good, wholemeal bread, evoo, fish oil, flapjacks for Pwo etc


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

That's a fxuking good diet


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Pull

Deadlift

40kg x 10 10

70kg x 10

90kg x 8

115kg x 5 5 5

T row

52.5kg x 10 9 7 6

Bar Shrugs

41.5kg Rest pause 3sets 44

Bar curl

24kg rest pause 3sets 23


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice session mate, keep it going


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Thursday macs:










The last few sessions I've had I've been feeling like after I've put all my efforts into the the early heavy strength based sets,the latter exercises are suffering a bit.

It's good as I'm chasing weight all the time on deads etc but it's leaving some things out.

When I do take a bit more time to get everything I want done, I'm out there too long, well over an hour, so I'm toying with the idea of splitting the workouts.

Current thoughts are: upper strength , lower strength, upper hyper, lower hyper done over 8 days.

It's very similar to the 4 day split I did in jan/feb but 2 strength days this time instead of 1.

Just an idea ATM, anyone got any suggestions to go in strength lower?

I've got deads and fronts 5x5 so far


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mate a 3x5 session base with small increments mate? Save a little for after strength sets.

Even a 1x5 after 2x5, 1x3 approach??


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I tend to do squats or deadlifts last in my workout because after them I'm no good for anything else. I can do bent rows and pull-ups fine if I do deadlifts last and the deadlifts don't suffer as a result but if I do deadlifts first the rows and pull-ups suffer big time. I think its because they are just so demanding they drain the energy out of you, especially if you doing heavy sets of 3 to 5 reps.

Try switching things around and see what happens.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

^ that's exactly what it is, just an idea ATM, not sure what if anything will change, might do a week reversing the workout and see how that is


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Full body 1

Bench 5x5-12

40kg 12

50kg 12

55kg 10

65kg 8

70kg 6

Ohp 5x5-12

45kg 8 8 7 5 5

Box Squats 5x5-20

50kg 20

70kg 12

83.5kg 10

92.5kg 6

70kg (as many as poss) 15

Calfs 3xf rest pause 3 sets

70kg 54

Bar curl 3xf rest pause 3 sets

24kg 30

Gonna try out the full body 3x a week idea, enjoyed that 1st session.

Like the box squats, but half way through a set I realised if I failed I had no catchers that high!

So everything was a couple of reps off failure with them, didn't want to chance it.

Here's the whole routine, it works everything twice a week except calfs and hams which are directly hit once a week but of course they will get some work on the 2 squatting sessions.

1.

Bench 5x5-12

Ohp 5x5-12

Squats 5x5-20

Calfs 3xf

Bar curl 3xf

2.

Chest dips 5x5-12

T row 5x5-12

Fronts 5x5-20

Sldl 3x5-12

Skulls 3xf

3.

Deadlift 5x5-10

DB press 5x5-12

Dips 3xf

Shrugs 3xf

Bar curl 3xf


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well this will be fun to watch, look forward to seeing how you progress and recover of course


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Thought I'd give the old school routine a try, seemed to work for them!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks a good routine, i have done a very similar routine in the past and had good progress with it. Good luck!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking forward to this one pal!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I used to do a similar thing 'back in the day' worked well but I take to long to recover nowadays!

Need to keep trying new things:thumbup:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Around 2-3 months


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Full body

2.

Chest dips 5x5-12

bw 10

10kg 8 8

20kg 6 6

T row 5x5-12

41.5kg 13

46.5kg 12

56.5kg 10

60kg 7 6

Fronts 5x5-20

40kg 15

50kg 8

55kg 6 5

40kg amap 12

Sldl 3xf

70kg rest pause 3 sets 23

Skulls 3xf

30kg rest pause 3 sets 22

Absolutely ****ed after that, i think fronties need to be done 1st.

Every part of me is pumped/hurting/dead

Loving this type of training, weight was down 2 lb today to 13.12, haven't been eating well this week so far though, will make sure I get at least 3500 cals in today with 250g+ pro.

Now I have a day of gardening ahead


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

i think fronties first too, glad you're enjoying it, I know it's extremely hard


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd definitely do fronties first, then you will give your legs a little rest before the sldl's. Great workout none the less!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Cracking session.... Beast mode


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Cracking session as always mate good job.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Got some kind of strain going on, kept waking me up last night when I layed on my right side, it's like a dull pain from my lat down to the bottom of the ribcage and goes round to lower back and round to upper ab.

Anyway more important issues...

Fullbody

3.

Deadlift 5x5-10

50kg 10

70kg 8

100kg 7

115kg 5

120kg 5

Shoulder DB press 5x5-12

14.5kg 12

18.5kg 10 8 7 6

Tri Dips 3xf rest pause 3 sets

Bw 23

Seated bar Shrugs 3xf rest pause 3 sets 50kg 34

Bar curl 3xf rest pause 3 sets

25.5kg 25

Managed to rip a callous off on the 100kg pulls


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good man!!! ...... Blood sweat and tears 

Strain sounds like its concentrated down the one side mate...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah it's weird, like it's inside the ribcage or something, must be done something on weds session, nothing till Monday or Tuesday now so hopefully it'll heal


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok it's recomp time!

Weighed in at 14.1 stone yesterday, and I won't lie, it's not ALL muscle 

Gonna do 3000 cals on lifting days and 2300 cals on off days to start, see how it does, might have to up it a couple of hundred but I'll see.

At first it will just be normal daily eating, I may or may not take the leangains approach at some point, it was good for cutting but dunno about fitting 3000+ cals in 8 hours

Will put up some measurements later, and keep track every week


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Good luck, cutting is hard and long! Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol.... You and your grub mate honestly.

Good luck with the recomp... :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You change your goals like most people change their underwear. I thought you were lean bulking ? Don't get me wrong as I was exactly the same but I have decided that this year will be about one thing BULKING. .I think that you would be better just continuing your bulk as your body fat is fairly low already and by reducing calories you risk slowing your muscle gains. Just a slight diet mod might be enough to get you to where you want to be.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Calm down everyone, It's a recomp not a cut!

I'm relatively lean but still at probably around 20% bf which isn't ideal.

Bulking is the idea until the fat gains outweight the muscle gains, then a diet tweek like this comes into good effect, it's 20% surplus on training days and 20% deficit on rest days.

I'm never going to try to compete as a powerlifter so no point in gaining fat for gaining sake and also will never compete as a bodybuilder so will never try to get absolutely shredded, a happy medium is what I aim for.

I do agree, my goals change alot, could be that I have far too much time on my hands at work and over think things.

I could do with a coach to give me instructions and keep me on the straight and narrow. Can't justify the price though. So I'll just keep plugging away myself


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Well that told us!

Lol

Actually agree with you, my goals change everytime I look in the mirror so compared to me your pretty constant!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

You know what your doing mate.... Don't need to justify your choices


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Lol if only that was true Jim


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Lol if only that was true Jim


Ok well you have an educated guess


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Nowt wrong with change as after all change is exactly what we are all trying to achieve. No point in carrying on with a bulk if you don't feel good or like the way things are going because you won't commit fully to what you are doing. Decide in a direction and give it your complete attention then reassess and change as required to keep you trying as hard as you can.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Fullbody 1

Box Squat

50kg x 20

70kg x 12

90kg x 5 5 5

Incline Bench

40kg x 12

50kg x 10 10

DB flat 26.5kg x 8 8 6

Ohp

40kg 9 7

Behind neck 40kg x 6 5 7

Bar curl 3xf rest pause

24kg 26


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice workout. Did you find the box squats helped with the depth issue ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Box squats are working well, just the catcher issue to be sorted out.

Fullbody 2.

Fronts 5x5-20

30kg 20

50kg 8

60kg 5 5 5

Chest dips 5x5-12

bw 10

10kg 8 7 7 6

T row 5x5-12

42.5kg 12

52.5kg 8 8

62.5kg 5 5

Sldl 3x5-12 60kg rest p 28

Skulls 3xf

26.5kg rest p 26


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice little session mate, hope it's going well


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Enjoying it mark, full body DOMS are the best


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well in mate!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Not sure if I missed it along the way, how many times a week are you training full body and how many rest days are you having in between workouts mate?

Full body DOMS must be fun!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice work mate, good numbers going up!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Fullbody 3x a week, no set days but at least 1 days rest in between workouts.

1.

Squats 5x5-20

Bench 5x5-12

Ohp 5x5-12

Calfs 3xf

Bar curl 3xf

2.

Fronties 5x5-20

Chest dips 5x5-12

T row 5x5-12

Sldl 3x5-12

Skulls 3xf

3.

Deadlift 5x5-10

Shoulder DB press 5x5-12

tri Dips 3xf

Shrugs 3xf

Bar curl 3xf

Spot of lunch


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That looks good, although it is torturing me because I'm hungry just now and not due my break for another 277min. I hate shift work!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Man down, what a prize pr**k I am.

Still had the slight strain in my right side from a week or so ago so I decide I'll smash some deads out, felt it pulling a bit more, did I stop? Oh no, that's the sensible thing to do, some rack chins down its not too bad then onto shoulder presses,couple of warmup sets then onto 1st heavier set, rep 6 felt a pop or crack under the ribs, extreme pain, DBS crashing to the floor, game over.

Bollox

Full body 3

Deadlift 5x5-10

80kg 8

100kg 6

120kg 5

125kg 5

135kg 4

Rack chins 3xf

Bw 10 8 6

Shoulder DB press 5x5-12

16kg 12 10

24kg 6 inj

Hurts to breathe, off to google what I've done, got a vid of the 135kg x 4 deads I'll upload later

Bollox


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That sounds bad mate, hopefully it's nothing bad that's going to keep you out the game too long. Rest up and get some food down you.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

135kg x 4


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I never google medical stuff because of the stupid answers you get. It will prob say you are going into labour and contact a midwife or something silly like that. Best bet is go to the GP and have it checked out properly. On the plus side you got your deadlifts done and a very nice weight to. I will check the video later.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> 135kg x 4


They went up well. Nicely done mate.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Been laid up with ice pack on it for an hour or so, no help at all.

Sending mrs for strong painkillers when she gets in

If I phone the gp I'll get an appointment for next wednesday or something stupid, useless they are


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Welcome to the injury club you sound the same as me train through the pain knowing you shouldn't but carry on then s$ hit to late.

If its a muscule problem diclofenac helps me, may be worth a go.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Might give that a go then, I've got codeine with ibuprofen tabs, not sure If you can mix??


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Might give that a go then, I've got codeine with ibuprofen tabs, not sure If you can mix??


Yeah should be ok,

Hardest part is resting, if you cant stop which you should go light


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

ATM mate I've got no chance of any type of training, can't even open the fridge door with my right hand, sharp stabbing pain all down right ribs.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> ATM mate I've got no chance of any type of training, can't even open the fridge door with my right hand, sharp stabbing pain all down right ribs.


Not good!

Maybe time for dr then


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll give it till Monday n see what's what


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Codeine and ibru will sort you mate. Don't know if it's legit though. Haha


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Is this a problem you have had in the past ? an old sports injury or something ?

A few weeks rest may be required and deff a visit to see the doctor. Take it easy.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

faultline said:


> Man down, what a prize pr**k I am.
> 
> Still had the slight strain in my right side from a week or so ago so I decide I'll smash some deads out, felt it pulling a bit more, did I stop? Oh no, that's the sensible thing to do, some rack chins down its not too bad then onto shoulder presses,couple of warmup sets then onto 1st heavier set, rep 6 felt a pop or crack under the ribs, extreme pain, DBS crashing to the floor, game over.
> 
> ...


sorry mate had to laugh, I know the feeling well, just too bloody minded to stop. Hope it's not too bad


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Is this a problem you have had in the past ? an old sports injury or something ?
> 
> A few weeks rest may be required and deff a visit to see the doctor. Take it easy.


No this is a new thing mate, a slight strain or pull about a week ago then I felt it pull a bit more doing sldl the other day, so was a bit apprehensive doing deads today, they were mostly ok though so kept going and something snapped while doing the shoulder presses .

Feels like the whole rib area on the side is badly bruised then every now n then a shooting stabbing pain for good measure.

Don't think I'll be getting much sleep tonight


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

poss a torn intercostal mate, nightmare really, can hardly stop breathing can you


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

AH man sorry to hear, make sure you get yourself to GP ASAP maybe even A&E mate.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Tbh I don't know if they would do anything other than painkillers, I'll see how it goes.

Had codeine about 2 hours ago, hasn't helped atm


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Your probably going to need Morphine mate!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Your probably going to need Morphine mate!


na try some murphy's


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What's murphys?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

lush, that's what it is


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Thought it was some super secret painkiller 

I've got some Guinness in the fridge, but not suppose to have alcohol with codeine apparently, normally I'd say fcuk it and have a couple but I'm in charge of the 2 kids while the mrs is at work


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Guinness will do the trick. But seriously you should get it checked out properly over the week end. Is there an out of hours doctors you could see tomorrow. If you A&E is like ours then you will be there all night with the **** heads.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

faultline said:


> Thought it was some super secret painkiller
> 
> I've got some Guinness in the fridge, but not suppose to have alcohol with codeine apparently, normally I'd say fcuk it and have a couple but I'm in charge of the 2 kids while the mrs is at work


if you didn't have the kids I would say alcohol and codeine were a perfect combination


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Guinness will do the trick. But seriously you should get it checked out properly over the week end. Is there an out of hours doctors you could see tomorrow. If you A&E is like ours then you will be there all night with the **** heads.


Drs are cack here, can't get an appointment for about 3-4 days at the gp's, as for a&e you sit for ages.

Last time I was at a&e was when I crashed my bike a year an half ago, sat for 5 hours the bloke that saw me says no its nothing rest it, sends me off, 3 more days of pain I'm back up there waiting for another 6 hours, had x ray this time, broken bones in my hand, nice one doc.

In plaster for 2 months, broken nose as well that was too late to set unless they broke it again, fcuk right off, luckily only a little bit wonky


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Are you still with us ????


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Dr Faultline has been on the case, thanks to @mark_star's diagnosis, it seems that it's a intercostal muscle strain/tear.

Here's some snipbits I found out:

"Mostly caused by sudden twisting motion like in cricket or basketball but also from heavy lifting like deadlifts or rows.

Poor flexibility, tight spinal erectors and rotator cuffs normally lead to this injury in weight training.

Best case healing time is around 3 weeks with 6 months being the time for a torn injury."

So in conclusion, I hope it's just a strain or I'm out long term.

The poor flexibility and tight erectors n cuffs are me all over, coupled with the heavy (for me) rows n deads, I think this is the injury.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Dr Faultline has been on the case, thanks to @mark_star's diagnosis, it seems that it's a intercostal muscle strain/tear.
> 
> Here's some snipbits I found out:
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that mate, stay as positive as you can try to remember bodybuilding is for life its a long long game we play this moment in time is a small moment.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Its like the injury was designed especially for you. Now you have a likely cause you can work on correcting the problems to prevent it happening again. You can work on flexibility once you are feeling better but for now feet up and dog walking only for a few weeks.

Welcome to the old timers club, once you get over 30 its all down hill.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

http://fitknitchick.com/2012/07/27/intercostal-muscle-strain/

Read this, a women had the same strain and likened the pain to child birth.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Welcome to the old timers club, once you get over 30 its all down hill.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Up hill into a strong head wind. I've only got 18 months till the dig day.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> http://fitknitchick.com/2012/07/27/intercostal-muscle-strain/
> 
> Read this, a women had the same strain and likened the pain to child birth.


Could be worse, you could have man flu. As we all know man flu is x10 worse than child birth but we don't go on about it.....


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Hope it is just a strain and you are not out for too long mate. Time to get reading up on how to prevent it happening again once you are healed.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

How you feeling mate


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Pain.

Tbh once the codeine kicks in and I move around a bit it reduces to a dull ache, more manageable just no sudden movements!

Back on the nightshift so gonna research some exercises to do to help, been icing it today, possibly helping a bit.

If your wondering what muscle it is, it's the bit that you eat when you have spare ribs.

I won't be able to tear that meat off the ribs without wincing again.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

As you are unable to train you could have a listen to the new muscle college pod casts. I'm a few behind but the one I'm currently listening to is talking about diet, in particular the link between fat and test. They are throwing around numbers like 40% fat. I'm only 10 mins in but interesting stuff so far.

If you are in a lot of pain then you need to see a doc and I would take a few days of work if possible. Will you still be paid if your off ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I've downloaded all the podcasts now so will work my way through them.

I'm gonna get on to the quack tomorrow to get some more meds as I have to stop taking the codeine tomorrow!

Apparently you can get addicted to it if you take it for more than 3 days.

Time off isn't really an option as don't get paid for sick, but tbh I probably rest it more here than at home anyway, sitting on the forums and watching films.

Had a day comfort eating today, feeling ****ed off with this injury, got up at 2pm had a big roast at 3pm, a double pepperoni pizza at 8pm followed by 1/3 of a tub of chocolate cookie dough ice cream, then came to work and they've left me some bread pudding! Gonna be a fat cnut soon if I'm not careful, dunno what to do with diet while I'm injured.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

In relation to the grub mate... Last week despite having a lack of appetite I still maintained the usual intake.... Not wise IMO eating into the surplus calories without really burning anything off has left me feeling very wallowy

Next time I'm hitting maintenance.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Just dropping in to :spam:  Hope you start to feel better soon matey


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I would drop the calories down to maintenance level until you start trainign again, don't want to become a fat boy.

I get more rest at work also, no wife and kids bothering me every 5 mins.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ray of light through the gloom.......I got the job!

Training starts 8th July


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

hooray excellent news with the job mate


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I've been laid out for 3/4 weeks with a back issue. Gutting

Physio has really helped. She has fixed me up and sorted a load of other issues too


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Congrats on the job mate. Well in!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Waaaay good lad


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Cheers peeps, putting my resignation in tonight, feels sooooo good 

Now to get up in that crane and start wrecking things.....

Phoned drs today, surprise surprise no appointments till end of week, she said they can prescribe me ibuprofen, I told her codeine not even touching it she said see how it goes :/

So I'll phone back again tomoz and say not working give me the good stuff 



simonthepieman said:


> I've been laid out for 3/4 weeks with a back issue. Gutting
> 
> Physio has really helped. She has fixed me up and sorted a load of other issues too


It is gutting mate, I'll try to wangle some physio if I ever manage to get a drs appointment, gonna be a good few weeks out at least here


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just back from drs, got fobbed off as expected, wouldn't give me diclofenac, gave me zapain which is co-codemol and high strength ibuprofen.

I asked him if he could tell if it's a strain or a tear and he said its the same thing!

I started going on about different grade tears etc but he was having none of it, same thing.

So I have no idea on healing times, I asked him about physio he said no need.

Hardly slept today through pain


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice weights, don't know if I could be bothered with doing that though.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A lot of time the doctors are very little help but at least you has it looked at for what it was worth.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

aad123 said:


> Nice weights, don't know if I could be bothered with doing that though.


Looks a lot cheaper, don't know how he will go on deadlifting with them though, may smash when he drops them unless he gets a carpet for his floor.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> Looks a lot cheaper, don't know how he will go on deadlifting with them though, may smash when he drops them unless he gets a carpet for his floor.


By the look of him he don't deadlift any way.

Faultline well done on landing the job, things are starting to brighten up for you. Get some rest and take it easy.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

IMO you might as well just buy weights.

Finishing up last nightshift of the week, this higher strength stuff is masking the injury more which is good, sneaky session? Lol jokes


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> sneaky session? Lol jokes


3 sets of squats followd by a trip to A&E.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> IMO you might as well just buy weights.
> 
> Finishing up last nightshift of the week, this higher strength stuff is masking the injury more which is good, sneaky session? Lol jokes


Thats the trouble with pain killers they mask the pain.

Good luck in the new job!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Awesome news on the job front mate. Chuffed to bits for you.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Still well out of action, no better at all.

Just rest rest rest, apparently there's no exercises/stretches you can do, it only makes it worse.

Painkillers not doing much tbh.

Been reading loads of journals and threads on here and getting some ideas/inspiration for when I finally get back to lifting.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

faultline said:


> Still well out of action, no better at all.
> 
> Just rest rest rest, apparently there's no exercises/stretches you can do, it only makes it worse.
> 
> ...


one of those unfortunate injuries, just going to take a bit of time


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mate that's shocking... More of a tear than first feared


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes I think it's gonna take a while, gotta be torn due to the constant pain, sleeping hasn't been easy.

I recommend you all put time in to strengthen your core, especially these muscles, as you don't want this injury!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Still well out of action, no better at all.
> 
> Just rest rest rest, apparently there's no exercises/stretches you can do, it only makes it worse.
> 
> ...


I like the way you are approaching this. You know you cant train so you are using your time wisely, no point sitting around feeling sorry for your self so you use the time to research different training and diet methods so when you return you will be ready to put your new knowledge into action.

I have had a few bad injuries that have kept me from training and I know how frustrating it is but don't rush back into things and take it very slowly. Sh1t news about the pain killers, I don't know if it will work but I have heard that caffeine can increase the effectiveness of some pain killers. Might be worth a google.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll google it and get some ideas.

My mrs is gonna try to get me some diclofenac from work tonight 

Might work abit better than these painkillers


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> I'll google it and get some ideas.
> 
> My mrs is gonna try to get me some diclofenac from work tonight
> 
> Might work abit better than these painkillers


I just took some diclofenac, happy days


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've gone with the Wiggwelter Black Sheep 5.7% ABV.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good night Vienna... Say hello to the pink elephants for me


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The dawn of day 10 being injured....no change!  

On the recommendation of @mygym,mytemple I've bought some kt tape, should be here tues or weds.

I've been thinking about the '1month recomp' thing and my plan is to eat at about 200 under maintenance which I think is about 2600 cals and I'm gonna try to do some tabata on things that I can do, struggling to find much tbh, so far got bw squats, without much pain.

Looking into other things I can do with no pain that gets the heart rate up


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

This the tape that you see athletes use to track over muscle outlines pal?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> This the tape that you see athletes use to track over muscle outlines pal?


Yeah, not much of an athlete but this is the stuff on me


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mygym said:


> Yeah, not much of an athlete but this is the stuff on me


First time I saw it was on Gareth bale ..... Is it supposed to strengthen/support the muscles from the edges?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes and apparently lifts the skin to allow better blood flow or something like that, but whatever it seems to help me. First used it on forearm, worth a try saves using meds to much.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

From what I've been reading for rib injurys, you have a couple of strips flank the injured muscle to support it then one going across it to hold it all together, if it stops those sharp stabbing pains when I roll over in my sleep then I'll be stocking up :thumbup:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Certainly worth a go, you can leave it on for a few days as its waterproof-ish stays on after a shower anyway.

Best of luck hope it helps.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

:thumb:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

So five weeks to recomp 

I'm gonna start the dreaded IF for this, aiming for 2600 cals in 8 hours, 16 hour fast.

Tabata 4x a week injury permitting


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> So five weeks to recomp
> 
> I'm gonna start the dreaded IF for this, aiming for 2600 cals in 8 hours, 16 hour fast.
> 
> Tabata 4x a week injury permitting


Good luck son.

You and that IF


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Only way I can see results happening without training tbh


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Not to mention it works for you!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good luck mate, just be careful with those ribs


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The IF worked well last time so no reason it wont be just as good now. The only difference is you wont be training but I'm not sure what difference it will make. The only thing I can think of that may be worth some thought is if the fasting will have an adverse effect on your recovery. You should be fine but will the reduced calories lead to a drop in protein synthesis which might mean the healing process slows down. I think I've over dosed on Layne Norton...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Lol it's a good point though!

Have no idea tbh, but protein will be kept high anyway, unless your trying to psych me out and make me fat(ter)....... 

A combination of painkillers and the kt tape that should be here tomorrow I should be able to get a few tabata sessions done a week hopefully, combined with the IF and hopefully I'll achieve a change, who knows


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Great spirit mate.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Been researching flexibility and posterior chain stuff and looks like I'm gonna be doing broga from now on :-0


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Been researching flexibility and posterior chain stuff and looks like I'm gonna be doing broga from now on :-0


Don't knock it mate... I've got an app with daily workouts lol.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Not knocking it, been reading/watching all night!

Got about 5 moves to do so far....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

If the moves are anything like dragon-flage you can keep them.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Been researching flexibility and posterior chain stuff and looks like I'm gonna be doing broga from now on :-0


Broga? Whats that then?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yoga for bro's


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

My gym actually has a class called broga


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Bro yoga ....wind up or not who knows nowadays may need to ask mr google later


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

mygym said:


> Bro yoga ....wind up or not who knows nowadays may need to ask mr google later


Google gymbox broga.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Google gymbox broga.


Done

Ok I believe you, if I could be ****d that would probably help me with injuries!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

mygym said:


> Done
> 
> Ok I believe you, if I could be ****d that would probably help me with injuries!


I do it from time to time. Squatting and deadlift aside, its Tougher than lifting


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

This is what I found http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/yoga_yes_yoga_for_big_bastards

But I'll have a look at your one Simon later see what's what.

I defo need something, I'm so unflexible it's stupid, injury waiting to happen


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I asked the trainer in the gym tonight if he could teach me how to do the splits.

He asked me "How flexible are you"?

I replied "I can't make Tuesdays".....


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

So I'm all taped up and what a difference! I've halved my painkillers today just through wearing this, really supportive

I'm gonna wait until at least the weekend before I attempt anything training wise, it won't be lifting but a bit of tabata and broga should help in the healing process, possibly Monday next week start that see how it goes

Forcing down my last meal before a 16 hr fast, which is a 500g stuffed chicken breast in a wholemeal bap, not really hungry but gotta get it down by 1am


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Glad you've found something that helps, mate. Though I'd miss the excuse to be taking codeine! Lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

It was doing fcuk all mate, might as well been eating m'n'm's, mmmmmmm m'n'm's.......


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> It was doing fcuk all mate, might as well been eating m'n'm's, mmmmmmm m'n'm's.......


Seriously? When I take codeine I feel like I'm really nicely stoned, with waves of lovelyness washing over me. Having said that, I only feel it if I take it on an empty stomach.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Glad the tape helped, looks a bit close to nip for removing ouchhhh


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Thats the real mcoy KT tape! How much was that then?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Great news buddy!!!

As for the pain killers, tremadol put me on my **** and codine had me so far out my box I'm pretty sure I lost days 

Sooner your healed the better.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> Great news buddy!!!
> 
> As for the pain killers, tremadol put me on my **** and codine had me so far out my box I'm pretty sure I lost days
> 
> Sooner your healed the better.


Seems I'm the only one that codeine not working for :/ I'm having 2 co-codemol with 400mg ibruprofen every 4 hours and it brings the pain down to a dull bruise ache but other than that I'm not affected by it!



mygym said:


> Thats the real mcoy KT tape! How much was that then?


I got it off eBay, £8 for 10 strips, I'm gonna have to buy a cheaper brand as after 3 showers its peeling off so I'm gonna run out by tomorrow


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Seems I'm the only one that codeine not working for :/ I'm having 2 co-codemol with 400mg ibruprofen every 4 hours and it brings the pain down to a dull bruise ache but other than that I'm not affected by it!
> 
> I got it off eBay, £8 for 10 strips, I'm gonna have to buy a cheaper brand as after 3 showers its peeling off so I'm gonna run out by tomorrow


Just shower less !!!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

So it's my last ever shift at the hotel tonight before I start my new job in 12 days!

And look what the girls got me:










Don't they know I'm recomping???!!! 

I'm itching to get some training done after reading how everyone's getting on in the recomp thread, so gonna do some light 'broga' tomorrow to start stretching everything out then hopefully start some light stuff on Monday


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> So it's my last ever shift at the hotel tonight before I start my new job in 12 days!
> 
> And look what the girls got me:
> 
> ...


I would hold off doing to much to soon maybe chill for 3-4 weeks carb up and watch some tv.......dont want to look to good at the end of this competition!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm gonna be the only person with no change at this rate.......


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Seriously? When I take codeine I feel like I'm really nicely stoned, with waves of lovelyness washing over me. Having said that, I only feel it if I take it on an empty stomach.


Just took codeine on an empty stomach for the 1st time, that's the secret, now they ****ing working  goodnight....


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Just took codeine on an empty stomach for the 1st time, that's the secret, now they ****ing working  goodnight....


Oooh you lucky fvcker, I could so go for a couple of pills right now. Might stop me obsessing over the homemade apple turnovers a friend just sent me pic's of. Lol










Mmmmmm, carbs!!!!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Done some yoga, 1st time, got a nice stretch on the intercostals doing the bird dog


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> So it's my last ever shift at the hotel tonight before I start my new job in 12 days!
> 
> And look what the girls got me:
> 
> ...


Why did the girls at your work get me a chocolate bottle ???? Have they heard about the comp and they are showing me some support.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Oooh you lucky fvcker, I could so go for a couple of pills right now. Might stop me obsessing over the homemade apple turnovers a friend just sent me pic's of. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will be interested to see the progress the low carb boys make on the recomp challange. I haven't reduced the % of carbs I eat but have gone for an overall calorie reduction as I think that dropping carbs super low isn't required. So we have low card, low calorie and IF covered.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I will be interested to see the progress the low carb boys make on the recomp challange. I haven't reduced the % of carbs I eat but have gone for an overall calorie reduction as I think that dropping carbs super low isn't required. So we have low card, low calorie and IF covered.


I'm doing the same, just reducing cal's. it's working out quite well, as the majority of the cal's I've cut we're coming from chocolate and similar junk, so I'm actually feeling pretty good at the mo.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

First exercise of any kind in 17 days, just starting off with some body weight stuff.

No pain in ribs while doing this but elbows and shoulders have seized up a bit, nothing too bad though.

Press ups x 10

10 sec rest

Bw squats x 10

10 sec rest

Bench dips x 10

10 sec rest

Repeated 3 times

Then:

stair sprints x 4

10 sec rest

Stair sprints x 4

10 sec rest

Stair sprints x 4

All fasted, start eating in 10 mins, I'm very unfit! Lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

First meal of 8 hours done, 1004 cals, 30g carbs


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Went out to try another light session to see where I'm at, and think I might be pushing it tbh.

Did 2 sets of ohp, wasn't too bad 3rd set I could just start feeling it again in the ribs so stopped straight away.

Need to take this one step at a time .

Yoga later


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Went out to try another light session to see where I'm at, and think I might be pushing it tbh.
> 
> Did 2 sets of ohp, wasn't too bad 3rd set I could just start feeling it again in the ribs so stopped straight away.
> 
> ...


Agreed dont push it

I've been pushing my shoulder to much and I think I'm going backwards, trouble is I'm starting to see results so really dont want to stop:mad:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello Mate, some interesting stuff, you looking forward to your your new job then what it your doing?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

There's a new superport being built on the Thames just down the road from me, got a job as a docker


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Done bis, tris and calfs with no issues.

All very light just to get back into it, got some shocking pain in my elbows though! Seems to have seized up from lack of use the last few weeks.

Gonna do some hiit or tabata later then yoga tonight which is working wonders


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Great stuff, mate, really glad you're able to get some training done, I know how frustrating it is to not be able to get in the gym, but you're on the way back now.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

By the sound of things at the weekend your drinking arm got plenty of exercise.

Must feel good to be back in the saddle again. Just take it slowly as you don't want to make things worse.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Was literally a couple of sets on each, all very lite weights, was out there for a total of about 15 mins so hopefully no damage.

I'll tackle some chest tomorrow to see if that's a go or not


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Glad your on the road to recovery, take it easy:thumbup:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

got the stuff for the 'eca' so will start that in the next few days see if it does anything. @mark_star do you have any experience with this? Mainly the ephedrine I'm concerned about


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

faultline said:


> got the stuff for the 'eca' so will start that in the next few days see if it does anything. @mark_star do you have any experience with this? Mainly the ephedrine I'm concerned about


sorry mate no help at all, can only say not very likely to cause any probs


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ill get the wife's BNF out when she gets home. Have a look for it in there.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What's bnf?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

British national formulary. Basically a big book of drugs telling you what they do and how they work.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Light 'feeler' session

Seated bb shrug 20kg 20 x 3

DB chest press 12kg 20 x 3

Cgbp 20kg 12 x 3

Bb row 20kg 20 x 3

All felt ok, had to be very strict on rows I found as not to bring the intercostals into it.

Front squats feeler sesh in the morning


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

faultline said:


> Light 'feeler' session
> 
> Seated bb shrug 20kg 20 x 3
> 
> ...


pleased for you mate, just don't push it too quickly


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I definitely won't, just seeing where things are at ATM.

Yoga in a minute


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

If I were you I would just try a few sets of body weight squats or try holding a 10kg plate to your chest and doing the squats so if things go wrong you can just drop the weight.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just had first eca, now 45 mins fasted cardio with the mutts


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Light leg 'feeler' session

Took the advice from @aad123 about having a method of 'bailing out' if any problems arised, so choose front squats as its easier to dump the bar than back squats, and done 2 sets with just the bar to see how it felt.

All in all felt ok, all very light so could keep it 100% strict

Quads stretch & Hip flexors inc hero pose & Prayer squats

Bw squats 3x10

Front squats Bar (8kg) 2x10

Front squats 28kg 3x10

Bb leg ext 22.5kg 3x10

Looking forward to eating now!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

How was the eca ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Felt a bit more energetic and focused for an hour or 2 after, it was 18mg ephedrine, 130mg caffeine and 75mg aspirin.

Might up caffeine to 180mg to get a bit more out of it.

apparently you have to cycle it, like a week on a week off


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Fcuk me you're on eca eh. Proper eph??? Joined dark side


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Lol dark faultline 

It's ephedrine hyperchloride that's found in the medicine chesteze, so yeah real thing but over the counter legal


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah that's what a lot do now. Bulk buy off Amazon. Eca today, dianabol tomorrow.....


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

......synthol the day after that...:laugh:

Nah just looking for an edge to burn some fat while injured, also not to show my self up in the recomp challenge


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

faultline.

No longer natty


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Scum scum scum. Haha only messsssin


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ephedrine is a banned substance in several countries you dirty roider.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Lol dark faultline
> 
> It's ephedrine hyperchloride that's found in the medicine chesteze, so yeah real thing but over the counter legal


You can (apparently) buy PVC underware over the counter dosnt mean you should!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha.... You took the plunge!!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I feel dirty now....thanks........

:laugh:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Dead to me


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I am shutting this journal down now as a new challenge deserves a new journal.

The challenge is of course coming back from this injury back to where I was and then surpassing it.

I'm realistically looking at about 6 months IMO to get back to where I was.

Currently most pulling movements are off the cards (unless VERY light), but don't feel too bad with pressing (but not overhead), squats felt ok the other day too.

So I've got an idea of what I'm gonna do to start the rehab off, I'll detail it in the new journal, which I'll probably start Sunday, training will probably start Monday.

Also new job starts Monday so it's new challenges and new chapters in my life.

@Milky lock this sh!t down mukka if you'd be so kind


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

As requested :thumbup1:


----------

